# Besoin d'aide pour Neuf Cegetel sur Mac ? (neufbox, mail...)



## Amok (6 Février 2006)

Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de 9tel.


----------



## kertruc (15 Février 2006)

Très bonne idée ce fil !

Je commence : quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à faire marcher aMSN avec 9Box en mode routeur ?


----------



## jodimac (16 Février 2006)

oui sans aucun probleme amsn avec une neufbox par contre pour ichat j'ai changé le port en 443

sauf qu'avec ce .......de neuf j'ai plus de tel depuis 2 mois


----------



## kertruc (16 Février 2006)

jodimac a dit:
			
		

> oui sans aucun probleme amsn avec une neufbox par contre pour ichat j'ai changé le port en 443
> 
> sauf qu'avec ce .......de neuf j'ai plus de tel depuis 2 mois



ça m'intéresse !!!

Moi aussi pour iChat j'ai du utiliser le port 443...

Tu es bien en mode routeur ??

Tu as réglé comment ta neuf box ? Tu peux me faire une copie d'écran ?


----------



## billyboy56 (19 Février 2006)

slt a tous j'ai un pb j'ai une isght et mais l'agent ichat quitte j'ai un compte aim.je suis sur un g4.et radium?et amsn?quel est la meilleur solution. je suis un peu perdu ds tous ca.merci si vous avez un instant  pour moi


----------



## kaloo1 (27 Février 2006)

Salut a tous,
Je viens de prendre la neufbox, est ce que quelqun peyt me dire comment configurer l'airport express avec la neufbox sans avoir l'option wifi, en passant par le cable ethernet?
Merci

OS 10.4.3


----------



## bydref (1 Mars 2006)

bonjour,
j'ai une neufBox et Airport Express (un powerBook G4 OS:10.3) mais je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement ma borne airport, je reste bloqué sur la recherche PPoe.
Que dois je faire ?


----------



## bydref (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de 9tel.


bonjour,
j'ai une neufBox et Airport Express (un powerBook G4 OS:10.3) mais je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement ma borne airport, je reste bloqué sur la recherche PPoe.
Que dois je faire ?


----------



## Pifou (3 Mars 2006)

bydref a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> j'ai une neufBox et Airport Express (un powerBook G4 OS:10.3) mais je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement ma borne airport, je reste bloqué sur la recherche PPoe.
> Que dois je faire ?


 
Peut-être aller jeter un coup d'oeil ici


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Ca fait un mois que mon père a sa box et la téléphonie ne marche pas. Ils doivent me téléphoner depuis 2 deux semaines pour venir changer la 9box (ils ont vérifié toutes les connexions), mais toujours rien. C'est courant, ce foutage de gu... ? Vous pensez que changer le modem résoudra les choses ?


----------



## jodimac (4 Mars 2006)

oui c'est très courant moi ça fait 2 mois que j'ai pas de tel. malgé appels, menaces, lettre recommandé rien.....

m'ont envoyé un autre modem pour rien (je le savais mais il tenait absolument à me l'envoyer)


----------



## rocroc7 (11 Mars 2006)

En dégroupage total depuis quelques jours, aucun problème Internet, TV et Téléphone.
Utilisation d'un switch pour pouvoir brancher en ethernet à la fois Internet et la TV (à cause de la neufbox TRIO 3C qui n'a qu'un connecteur).
Pour la video conférence, j'avais repéré iNeen mais en fait j'utilise aMsn pour la video et Skype pour le son : ça marche Nickel.
J'attends avec impatience la mmise à jour de ma neufbox et neufTV pour utiliser le MP9 classic : lire sur la télé les video, photos du DD du Mac.
D'autres personnes ont elles les mêmes utilisations et conclusion que moi ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé les soft de free avec la neufbox pour voir la télé sur le Mac ?


----------



## Nicoleka (15 Mars 2006)

Lorsque j'ai acheté mon iMac G4 ( d'occase ) le disque dur était fragmenté en 2, une partie pour Mac Os Classic, l'autre pour Mac os X 10.2.8.  Il y a quelque temps, j'ai voulu passer en 10.3 et là, horreur, impossible de me connecter à internet ( fournisseur d'accès 9Telecom ).. J'ai été obligée de revenir à 10.2.8, ce qui n'a pas été facile, facile, enfin bref.. pour avoir de nouveau l'internet. J'ai interrogé maintes fois 9Telecom à ce sujet et personne n'a jamais été  foutu de me répondre. Quand vous dites " Mac " on a l'impression de passer pour des ovnis !!!!
Donc, parmi vous, quelqu'un a t-il eu ce problème et comment l'a t-il résolu ?


----------



## Pifou (17 Mars 2006)

Nicoleka a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque j'ai acheté mon iMac G4 ( d'occase ) le disque dur était fragmenté en 2, une partie pour Mac Os Classic, l'autre pour Mac os X 10.2.8. Il y a quelque temps, j'ai voulu passer en 10.3 et là, horreur, impossible de me connecter à internet ( fournisseur d'accès 9Telecom ).. J'ai été obligée de revenir à 10.2.8, ce qui n'a pas été facile, facile, enfin bref.. pour avoir de nouveau l'internet. J'ai interrogé maintes fois 9Telecom à ce sujet et personne n'a jamais été foutu de me répondre. Quand vous dites " Mac " on a l'impression de passer pour des ovnis !!!!
> Donc, parmi vous, quelqu'un a t-il eu ce problème et comment l'a t-il résolu ?


 
Bonjour,

Peux-tu nous préciser quel type de modem tu utilises (Ethernet ou Usb) ?
En effet, si il s'agit d'un modem Usb, il est très probable qu'il te faille rechercher le driver compatible avec OS X.3


----------



## fau6il (18 Mars 2006)

pour un Mac, c'est un modem "Éthernet"! 

Avec un "USB", je n'ai eu que des ennuis...et pas de connection!


----------



## croquepou (18 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'achetr une 9 box ( c une connerie je sais, mais bon) et je voulais pas de leur carte wifi à 3 euros par mois. J'ai donc acheté une carte Wifi Belkin. ca marche pas. Chez 9 ils me disent que c normal (ben voyons) mais g un doute. y a vraiment pas moyen de faire fonctionner cette carte sur la 9 box ?


----------



## Kounkountchek (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà j'ai une livebox et je pense prendre mon abonnement chez Nzuf sous peu, je pourrais me brancher sur la livebox ou je dois utiliser la Neuf Box qu'on va me proposer ?


----------



## behia (20 Mars 2006)

bonsoir a tous, a propos de la visio-conference, amsn me dit que je suis derriere un firewall et un routeur, a cause  de la 9box,donc webcam inpossible a configurer .....:rose:


----------



## behia (20 Mars 2006)

nikoleka, tu peux parfaitement configurer ta 9box avec osx 3.9,   quand tu instale le systeme, le mac te demande comment tu souhaites te connecter a internet,tu coche "reseau local ethernet", et tout se configure automatiquement si ta 9box fonctionnait dejà sur 10.2.8


----------



## yann@ (22 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
 j'ai neuf sur mon e-book, 10.3 et ça marche très bien
 Je viens de récupérer un vieux coucou 9.2 et j'aimerai bien pouvoir me brancher aussi avec cette bécane. 
 Ça ne marche pas, alors j'ai appellé la hotline (le mec a faillit implosé quand je lui ai dit que j'étais sur mac!) et il a finalement trouvé(?) une solution : télécharger enternet 300. très bien, je m'execute (encore heureux que j'ai l'autre ordi sous la main) mais ça ne marche toujours pas 

 L'idée de rappeller la hotline de neuf me glaçant d'avance le sang je me demandais si quelqu'un avait une solution

 Merci, chers macintoshers!

 Yann


----------



## behia (22 Avril 2006)

ta question est un peu vague,quel est ton modem 9tel? reçent? j ai pu faire tourner os9,2 avec mon modem 9box trio 3d ,sur imac g3 port ethernet,comfiguration de la box idem a osx3,9  et navigation internet possible mais hard car avec explorer sur os9, c est un peu ancient et souvent incompatible avec bcp de sites,si ta machine le permet installe osx3,9  dessus ce sera plus agreable


----------



## yann@ (22 Avril 2006)

oui, c'est-à-dire que je veux bien, mais comment on installe un nouveau système?? Ça je savais même pas que c'était possible mais ça m'intéresse grave!! Ça voudrait dire que tout serait compatible entre mon portable macos 10.3.9 et mon "gros machin" 9.2??

 le modem, c'est celui de neuf, je suppose, la version 3.4 d'avril 2005

Je reste à l'écoute


----------



## behia (23 Avril 2006)

si tu as les cd d origine d osx (normalement oui), et que ton imac a un processeur d au moins 350mhz et 128mo de ram, tu inseres ton cd d install dans le mac, et tu redemarres en appuyant sur la touche C toujour enfoncée,et là quand tu as la procedure d installation du systeme,tu te laisse guider,c est très simple,je suis debutant et çà roule tout seul

a la fin de l installation le systeme va te demander comment tu souhaites te connecter a internet, et la tu coche reseau local ethernet, et comme ton modem 9tel est dejà configuré depuis l ibook, tu branches et vive l aventure du web!


----------



## yann@ (23 Avril 2006)

hum c'est-à-dire que le e-book, je l'ai acheté d'occase et le gros 9.2, je l'ai récupéré au moment ou une entreprise s'apprétait à le jeter à la poubelle mais j'ai pas récupéré les cd alors bon, à moins d'un miracle (ça s'achète, ces cd?), tant pis pour le osx

sinon, personne n'a trouvé la clef pour mettre neuf sur mac os9?


----------



## behia (23 Avril 2006)

tu as souvent des cd d instalation os x.3 ou os x.2   sur ebay à moindre cout

normalement si tu branche la 9box sur le port ethernet du vieux mac, tu dois pouvoir etre connecté et surfer via internet explorer pour mac os9, je ne suis pas specialiste du systeme 9,ouvre un fil sur le forum de os"classic" pour plus d infos, peut etre trouveras tu un reglage dans le menu pomme  et preference reseaux, ou alors avec le cd d installation de la neufbox, il y a un lien pour le parrametrage automatique sur os9, il faut fouiller sur le cd rom d installation fourni avec la neuf box


----------



## winelovers (18 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai une neuf box (sans wi-fi) reliée à mon imac. Ma copine, qui va acquérir un macbook souhaite être reliée en wi-fi à internet. Est-ce possible ? Je pensais relier un routeur wifi, style netgear (car moins cher que l'airport), à la neuf box.

Merci de vos avis


----------



## FRCK (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai un G4 (2002) 733 MHz port réseau ethernet intégré modem 56 k interne finder 9.2.1 CarbonLib 1.4
Jusque là, chez 9online (bas débit) avec explorer 5 et outlook tout gazait. Il y a un mois, il ont relooké leur site et depuis je ne reçois ni n'envoie de message. Ils m'ont dit que je devais télécharger une nouvelle java sans indiquer laquelle. Et pour cause, j'ai la dernière (Mac OS Runtime for java v. 2.2.5) pour syst 9. QUE FAIRE ALORS ? 
En fouinant sur des forums, j'ai cru comprendre qu'une version supérieure de CarbonLib (à quoi ça sert ?) pourrait aider (laquelle : 1.5 ou 1.6 ?) 
Partagez-vous cet avis ?
Je ne suis tout de même pas le seul dans ce cas et les utilisateur ne sont pas tous passés sur syst 10 et G5 ?
IL DOIT Y AVOIR UNE SOLUTION - MERCI DE VOS CONSEIL PRÉCIS


----------



## CHRISTINEPINPIN (29 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

C'est ma première visite sur ce forum. Je ne suis pas une experte en informatique et je n'arrive pas à connecter ma neuf box et mon imac.


Pourriez-vous faire preuve d'une grande patience et me donner la marche à suivre svp ?


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

CHRISTINEPINPIN a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est ma premi&#232;re visite sur ce forum. Je ne suis pas une experte en informatique et je n'arrive pas &#224; connecter ma neuf box et mon imac.
> 
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue Christine 

Peux tu d&#233;j&#224; nous dire ce que tu as fais par rapport &#224; ce qui est &#233;crit dans le manuel de ta 9box ?

Ta 9Box est synchronis&#233;e (3&#232;me voyant (ADSL)) ?
Tu as branch&#233; le cable Ethernet entre ta 9box et ton Mac ??


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2006)

winelovers a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai une neuf box (sans wi-fi) reliée à mon imac. Ma copine, qui va acquérir un macbook souhaite être reliée en wi-fi à internet. Est-ce possible ? Je pensais relier un routeur wifi, style netgear (car moins cher que l'airport), à la neuf box.
> 
> Merci de vos avis


Ce devrait marcher sans problème


----------



## Raledo (14 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, Voila j'ai un ibook g4 avec comme fournisseur internet Neuf telecom, j'aimerai savoir qu'elles sont les choses  a faire en vue d'avoir le wifi, je n'y connais rien. Que dois je acheter? Merfci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)

Je pose ma question ici pour ne pas créer un énième sujet.

Je suis abonné 9 depuis plus d'un an en haut-débit. Pas de problème.
En revanche, pour des raisons professionnelles, je cherche à pouvoir consulter mes mails en déplacement. 9 propose une connection bas-débit gratuite disponible depuis n'importe quelle ligne téléphonique (chez un particulier par exemple).

Pages 44 à 47 du guide de la 9 Box, l'explication est donnée pour cette configuration... mais pour Windows XP uniquement. C'est connnu : le service technique du 9 ignore le monde Mac.
En m'aidant des conseils du site MAC OS X FACILE, j'ai configuré une seconde connection avec le modem interne de mon PB G4. Je n'arrive pas à me connecter. J'ai le son de la porteuse, puis une deconnection immédiate.

1 - Le guide indique un numéro d'appel pour établir la connection : 08 60 90 50 19
Or le problème c'est que le service technique m'a un jour donné un autre numéro, qui n'a pas marché non plus.  
2 - J'entre les identifiants de connection et mdp de mon abonnement.
3 - J'utilise un câble de moins de 2 mètres.

Des idées ? 
D'avancde merci.


----------



## wip (18 Juillet 2006)

J'ai un gros souci avec iChat et AIM en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Je suis irr&#233;m&#233;diablement d&#233;connect&#233; au bout d'une seconde . C'est le m&#234;me souci avec Adium sur mon compte AIM.
J'ai une 9box et derri&#232;re un routeur avec les ports iChats d'ouverts.

Ca fonctionne pour vous ?

Bon, ok, je l'avais pas vu celui la. :rose:

Pickwick:
_"&#231;a remarche en changeant comme l'a indiqu&#233; une personne sur ce site , le numero du port su serveur AIM, le bon est 443. Et l&#224; iChat fonctionne !!!! Ouf"_


----------



## romain31000 (19 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
je suis chez neuf telecom depuis quelques temps, pas de soucis majeur
Le hic est qu'hier j'ai re&#231;u le d&#233;codeur neuf tv qui fonctionne en ethernet...tout comme le modem.le probl&#232;me est la : je en dispose que d'un seul port ethernet sur le modem, je ne peux donc brancher le d&#233;codeur neuf tv et mon imac en m&#234;me temps..je ne peux donc &#234;tre connect&#233; sur le net en m&#234;me temps que je regarde la t&#233;l&#233;!
quelqu'un a une solution?
merci


----------



## romain31000 (19 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,
je suis chez neuf telecom depuis quelques temps, pas de soucis majeur
Le hic est qu'hier j'ai re&#231;u le d&#233;codeur neuf tv qui fonctionne en ethernet...tout comme le modem.le probl&#232;me est la : je en dispose que d'un seul port ethernet sur le modem, je ne peux donc brancher le d&#233;codeur neuf tv et mon imac en m&#234;me temps..je ne peux donc &#234;tre connect&#233; sur le net en m&#234;me temps que je regarde la t&#233;l&#233;!
quelqu'un a une solution?
merci

edit: d&#233;sol&#233; pour le double post
edit2: j'ai trouv&#233; une r&#233;ponse a ma questions dans...les forums de macg&#233;!je dois changer de modem et prendre le nouveau modem 9box avec 2 ports ethernet


----------



## sheebom (23 Juillet 2006)

Malgré des appels au service technique (qui ne connait absolument pas les MAC) et la lecture des fiches techniques je n'arrive pas à configurer Airport. J'ai pris l'option wifi.. Par contre la configuration ethernet s'est fait toute seule.. Qlqn a eu le problème ? 

Sachant que le voyant wifi est allumé et vert.. que j'ai essayé de me connecter en ppoe (recherche sans rien trouvé), que lorsque je sélectionne le réseau sur airport il me demande un mot de passe WEP - j'entre celui donné par neuf et là "mot de passe incorrect" -j'ai essayé en dhcp j'ai rentré des adresses dns principale et secondaire ...
bref, je ne sais plus quoi faire....

Merci de votre aide  

Sheebom


----------



## iteeth (30 Juillet 2006)

Salut &#224; tous, alors l&#224; j'ai un gros souci. J'ai voulu hier ouvrir certains ports de ma neuf box et j'ai chang&#233; les configurations dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me; sauf que maintenant je n'ai plus de connexion et m&#234;me en cherchant dans l'assistance neuf j'ai pas trouv&#233; grand chose. J'ai appel&#233; l'assistance mais ce sont de vrais boulet donc je m'en remet &#224; vous...
J'ai r&#233;initialis&#233; le modem, mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrai me dire ce qu'il faut que je mette dans les champs "adresse ip","sous r&#233;seau", "routeur" et "serveurs DNS"?
Merci de votre aide je compte vraiment sur vous...

EDIT: Je viens de remarquer que quand je clique sur pr&#233;f&#233;rences/coupe-feu, j'ai ce message:"Un autre logiciel coupe-feu est en cours d'ex&#233;cution sur votre ordinateur. Pour modifier les r&#233;glages du coupe-feu d&#8217;Apple, d&#233;sactivez les autres logiciels coupe-feu." Mais je ne vois aucun autre logiciel qui travaille en fond... pffff l&#224; je craque...


----------



## romain31000 (1 Août 2006)

je suis toujours dans mes probl&#232;mes depuis que j'ai neuf tv
ma bande passante a consid&#233;rablement baiss&#233;, je viens de faire un test de bande passante et je suis a 7000 ko/s avec la t&#233;l&#233; allum&#233;
avant d'avoir neuf tv j'atteignais 16000ko/s
quelqu'un a une explication?


----------



## iteeth (4 Août 2006)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours dans mes problèmes...
> quelqu'un a une explication?


 
Je pense que ce n'est pas sur ce topic que l'on trouve des réponses, en regardant de plus près, on s'apperçoit qu'il y a surtout des questions sans réponses. En tout cas, j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème: j'ai résilié mon contrat neuf télécom, et ça m'a fait un bien fou .


----------



## jymacintel (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un pourrait il me confirmer qu'un mac mini intel et une neuf box peuvent communiquer en wifi et que le telephone voip fonctionne chez eux.
Merci d'avance et salut à tous !
Chouette ce forum


----------



## wip (7 Août 2006)

jymacintel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Quelqu'un pourrait il me confirmer qu'un mac mini intel et une neuf box peuvent communiquer en wifi et que le telephone voip fonctionne chez eux.
> Merci d'avance et salut à tous !
> Chouette ce forum


Il y a pas de raison que ça ne marche pas, mais je n'ai jamais essayé.


----------



## Shinjuku (14 Août 2006)

sheebom a dit:
			
		

> Malgré des appels au service technique (qui ne connait absolument pas les MAC) et la lecture des fiches techniques je n'arrive pas à configurer Airport. J'ai pris l'option wifi.. Par contre la configuration ethernet s'est fait toute seule.. Qlqn a eu le problème ?
> 
> Sachant que le voyant wifi est allumé et vert.. que j'ai essayé de me connecter en ppoe (recherche sans rien trouvé), que lorsque je sélectionne le réseau sur airport il me demande un mot de passe WEP - j'entre celui donné par neuf et là "mot de passe incorrect" -j'ai essayé en dhcp j'ai rentré des adresses dns principale et secondaire ...
> bref, je ne sais plus quoi faire....
> ...


Bonjour Sheebom
Je suis pas une experte non plus et c'est la première fois que je viens. Je viens de switcher de pc et mac et je dois dire que c'est GENIAL.

Par contre, j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Pas de souci pour une connexion ethernet  qui a marché illico presto du tonnerre, sans avoir besoin de configurer ou d'installer quoi que ce soit. En revanche, en wifi, même problème: cela affiche aussi "mot de passe incorrect" et avec les adresses dns principales et secondaires, rien!
Neuf m'envoie un technicien (ca fait déjà une 10 jours que je l'attends) la semaine prochaine!
Si d'ici là quelqu'un a une idée, merci bcp!

Shinjuku


----------



## sheebom (15 Août 2006)

Chère Shinjuku, 
je n'ai toujours pas trouver la solution.. Je voulais renvoyer la carte wifi mais je n'ai toujours pas pris le temps de le faire... Si tu as donc une solution, je serais très heureuse que tu me tienne au courant.
Merci 
Sheebom qui se dit qu'elle aurait du investir dans free....


----------



## Shinjuku (15 Août 2006)

Sheebom
Je ne crois pas que ca vienne de la carte wifi car j'avais exactement le même problème auparavant sur pc... 
c'est pour cela que le technicien de Neuf doit passer... ca viendrait probablement de la neufbox. 
A moins que quelqu'un n'ait une autre idée.
Je te tiens au courant dés que ca bouge.

Shinjuku


----------



## landrih (5 Septembre 2006)

voila le probleme
je tente d'aider mon frangin par telephone depuis le maroc, mais j'arrive a rien
mon frere est en france. son fournisseur d'acces est neuf tel.
depuis 5 jours il arrive a se connecter ( les fleches de connexion sont en noir)
mais quand il lance safari , ce dernier, tourne dans le vide et il ne peut afficher une page internet.
pareil pour mail.
un gars de neuf est venu chez lui avec un pc et ca marche sous pc. j'en conclus que c'est safari ou som mode de connexion ( ethernet integré) qui merde.
mais je ne sais pas comment l'aider
il a un emac ( qui n'est pas dans la liste de ceux a probleme) tourne sous osx.3.9
qqun aurait il une idée, ( c'est moi qui l'ai fait switché ya 1an...j'aimerais l'aider)
merci a tous


----------



## bea68 (6 Septembre 2006)

slt a tous  moi j'ai un probleme  avec   les PUB  qui vienne a tous bout de champ

sa n'arrête plus et si je stop avec  l'option internet   alors  je ne peu plus naviguer

il y peu etre  quelqu'un qui sais coment faire


----------



## Jeremy GOULIER (29 Septembre 2006)

Salut, moi depuis le d&#233;but que j'ai le neuf Box et que je veux connect&#233; avec Ichat il me lance la connexion et elle s'interrompt...

Deplus, quand je veux utiliser Ichat derri&#232;re un autre modem (en Wifi comme chez moi) &#231;a fonctionne...

Mais que faire...


----------



## iteeth (29 Septembre 2006)

Salut jeremy, moi aussi j'ÉTAIS chez le neuf et je pense avoir eu les même soucis:
Vas dans "préférences", puis sous l'onglet "comptes", vas dans "réglage du serveur", et dans la case "port", entre 80, au lieu de l'ancien nombre. Pour moi ça a marché.


----------



## Jeremy GOULIER (1 Octobre 2006)

Et bien merci, a priori &#231;a fonctionne... Chouette ;-)


----------



## iteeth (1 Octobre 2006)

ah ben tant mieux, la seule connerie que tu as faite, c'est d'avoir choisi le neuf...


----------



## Cricri (11 Octobre 2006)

Je dois configurer un ordi et un logiciel mail ce WE.
Quelle est l'adresse du serveur POP et du serveur SMTP pour N9UF ?


----------



## wip (12 Octobre 2006)

Cricri a dit:


> Je dois configurer un ordi et un logiciel mail ce WE.
> Quelle est l'adresse du serveur POP et du serveur SMTP pour N9UF ?


La même que free sauf que tu mets neuf à la place


----------



## Cricri (13 Octobre 2006)

merci, je me disais aussi...


----------



## Ax6 (13 Novembre 2006)

Salut, 

Perso, je trouve que N9UF est un bon FAI ... avant j'&#233;tais chez AOL, quand je suis pass&#233; chez N9UF la diff&#233;rence c'est fait sentir.

J'ai travaill&#233; en tant que Technicien Support chez Clubi, alors j'en ai vu des probl&#232;mes (mot qu'on a pas le droit d'utiliser quand on est au tel : essayez de faire dire "probl&#232;me" un max de fois au Hotliner c'est marrant  )

Enfin bref, il arrive qu'il y ai des probl&#232;mes sur une ligne ADSL, par exemple pour la VOIP, ce qui est ind&#233;pendant de 9 et vous auriez &#233;t&#233; chez un autre fournisseur d'acc&#232;s c'est pas dit que &#231;a aurait fonctionn&#233;.

C'est bien beau de dire que tel ou tel FAI est nul, maintenant faut se baser sur des vrais crit&#232;res, pas sur les al&#233;as du mat&#233;riel qui peut &#224; tout moment tomber en panne ...

Voici un bon crit&#232;re : Tu as un probl&#232;me, tu appelles la Hotline : 
- chez Clubi : le gars te r&#233;sout ton probl&#232;me ou alors te donne la solution au t&#233;l&#233;phone, chez 9, ils te rappelle quand m&#234;me ... ce que ne fait pas forc&#233;ment les Hotline des autres FAI.

De toute fa&#231;on la hotline c'est juste des gars comme vous et moi (surtout moi ) qui ont re&#231;u une formation &#224; l'ADSL et qui ont une aide informatis&#233; en fonction du soucis !

Et quand bien m&#234;me quelqu'un me dirai :

"ouai euh le materiel du 9 c'est de la merde gna gna gna" je leurs dirai 2 choses :

- la 1ere c'est que la diff&#233;rence fondamentale entre le modem de 2 FAI est la coque et le firmware (voir l'interface du modem) regardez juste le bo&#238;tier d&#233;codeur TV du neuf, de AOL et de T&#233;l&#233;2, ils sont identiques !

- la 2eme chose : Regardez le nombre de pages sur les topics de Free, Orange (anciennement Wanadoo) avant de dire que 9 c'est nul ...


Comment &#231;a me r&#233;volte les gens qui se plaignent de leur FAI alors que c'est peu^-&#234;tre s&#251;rement leurs installation qui est merdique (et oui combien de fois, j'ai d&#251; essuyer les plaintes de mecs qui avaient une connexion merdique, 10 m&#233;ga de moins que leur d&#233;bit th&#233;orique juste parce que leurs prises murale &#233;tait moisit !)

Et pour finir, ceux qui se plaignet que &#231;a marche pas, et que c'est &#224; cause de la configuration du modem, je vous signalerai d'abord qu'il y a une FAQ sur le site du FAI qui r&#233;pond aux soucis les plus r&#233;pandu...


D'accord, on peut vous aider &#224; r&#233;gler vos soucis de config sur ce forum, il sert &#224; &#231;a, mais faut vous en prendre &#224; vous si la config n'est pas adapt&#233;e &#224; vos besoin, pas aux FAI quelqu'ils soient !


Voil&#224; fin de mon coup de gueule mensuel !


----------



## Ax6 (13 Novembre 2006)

jul29 a dit:


> Je pose ma question ici pour ne pas créer un énième sujet.
> 
> Je suis abonné 9 depuis plus d'un an en haut-débit. Pas de problème.
> En revanche, pour des raisons professionnelles, je cherche à pouvoir consulter mes mails en déplacement. 9 propose une connection bas-débit gratuite disponible depuis n'importe quelle ligne téléphonique (chez un particulier par exemple).
> ...


 

euh :

http://www.justneuf.com/backup-rtc-neuf-telecom.html

je crois que c'est juste pour chez toi cette connectionRTC gratuite et illimité (en cas de panne)


----------



## Ax6 (13 Novembre 2006)

romain31000 a dit:


> je suis toujours dans mes probl&#232;mes depuis que j'ai neuf tv
> ma bande passante a consid&#233;rablement baiss&#233;, je viens de faire un test de bande passante et je suis a 7000 ko/s avec la t&#233;l&#233; allum&#233;
> avant d'avoir neuf tv j'atteignais 16000ko/s
> quelqu'un a une explication?


 

Quel est ton abonnement (TV+VOIP+d&#233;bit th&#233;orique propos&#233; par neuf ...voir sur www.degrouptest.com)

Sache que si tu as la TV avec, elle te bouffe en moyenne 3,5 M&#233;ga (dans le menu va dans diagnostique TV tout en bas de la liste de chaines)

test avec la TV &#233;teinte, et sans logiciels P2P ou jeux r&#233;seaux etc ...

Ton modem c'est lequel (trio3C/D) ?

As-tu mis &#224; jour ton firmware ?

tu es connect&#233; comment au modem (USB/Ethernet/WIFI) ?

A tu scann&#233; ton MAC ( &#233;ventuels spywares je sais pas si il y a sur MAC ...)? Au pire test sur une autre machine.

Regarde ton installation : si c'est wifi, tu as pas d'antenne-TV/micro-onde/lampe a intensit&#233; variable qui serai entre ton modem et le PC ?

Ton modem est &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un &#233;cran PC ou t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe sans fil ? (toutes source &#233;l&#233;ctromagn&#233;tique ou d'interferences)

As tu tester le d&#233;bit sur toutes les prises t&#233;l de ta maison (notamment la prise principale celle situ&#233; le plus pr&#232;s de la rue) ?

As tu regard&#233; dans tes prises si il y a un condensateur (auquel cas enl&#232;ve les, c'&#233;tait pour des install d'il y a 10 ans)

As-tu mis un filtre sur chacune des prises utilis&#233;es ? (si tu n'es pas en d&#233;groupage total)

Essaye d'&#233;carter un tout petit peu les lamelles de la prise gigogne (prise qui est branch&#233; directement sur la prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique murale)

N'utilise pas de rallonge T&#233;l&#233;phonique, si il y a une t&#233;l&#233;Alarme chez toi d&#233;sactive la pour tester.

N'utilise pas de multiprises t&#233;l&#233;phonique, essaye le d&#233;bit sans t&#233;l&#233;phone et autres &#233;quipements branch&#233;.


Regarde si ton d&#233;bit varie, ou est toujours au m&#234;me niveau &#224; diff&#233;rent moment de la journ&#233;e. (que ca vienne pas de l'&#233;clairage publique par exemple ...)

Y-a t'il des travaux dans ton quartier ?


Pour finir appelle la Hotline pour demander qu'ils test la ligne ...


D&#233;sol&#233; d'en mettre autant mais bon tu ne donne pas assez d'informations pour avoir une id&#233;e de ton probl&#232;me !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> euh :
> 
> http://www.justneuf.com/backup-rtc-neuf-telecom.html
> 
> je crois que c'est juste pour chez toi cette connectionRTC gratuite et illimité (en cas de panne)



Merci de cette précision.   Nénamoins lorsque j'ai appelé la hot-line, ils semblaient penser que cette connexion bas-débit nomade était valable sur toute ligne téléphonique.   Je vais clarifier.


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai une Neufbox Trio3C, fonctionnant actuellement en PPPoE &#224; partir d'une borne Airport Express. Je voudrai changer l&#233;g&#232;rement cette configuration pour passer au mode routeur multiposte de la Trio3C, tout en concervant le Wifi d&#233;livr&#233; par la borne Airport Express derri&#232;re.

Comment dois je m'y prendre ? J'ai fait l'upgrade, activ&#233; le mode routeur... mais je n'ai plus internet par la borne Airport Express. Que dois je faire ?

Je pr&#233;cise que je suis sur l'offre d&#233;group&#233;e, que j'ai le tel avec mais pas la t&#233;l&#233;. Je souhaite passer sous cette config pour attribuer des adresses manuellement aux ordinateurs de la maison, car j'ai r&#233;guli&#232;rement des probl&#232;mes de connexion.

Autre question: pour avoir acc&#232;s au mode admin de la Neufbox, je suis oblig&#233; de me brancher en Ethernet dessus. N'y a t'il pas d'autres moyens pour se connecter dessus, a savoir Wifi ? La borne Airport Express bloque toute connexion ?

Merci !


----------



## Ax6 (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Désolé pour la borne express, je connais pas trop, normalement on peut administrer le routeur via Wifi, mais il est conseillé d'utiliser l'Ethernet, parce que si tu configure mal et que le wifi ne fonctionne plus, tu pourras plus le configurer via Airport

Par contre, tu pourrais faire un Hard reset puis reconfigurer d'origine (cela oblige donc a reprendre le CD du N9UF mais bon ...)

Ensuite, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement demander la trio 3D avec la carte Wifi ? ca fonctionne super bien (en plus le Service Client m'a offert l'abonnement wifi a 3euros par mois, donc tout bénéf !)

Je sais pas si tu es en dégroupage total, mais si c'est le cas, dernièrement il y avait une offre : jusqu'à 20Méga + téléphone + TV pour 29,90 euros

J'ai failli me faire avoir, j'avais 4 méga + téléphone pour 32,90 euros ... alors j'ai demandé la migration vers leur offre tout compris ...


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé pour la borne express, je connais pas trop, normalement on peut administrer le routeur via Wifi, mais il est conseillé d'utiliser l'Ethernet, parce que si tu configure mal et que le wifi ne fonctionne plus, tu pourras plus le configurer via Airport
> 
> ...



Hello, hello !

Je suis en dégroupage total, j'attends le décodeur en fait. Du coup, je dois, en plus d'attribuer des adresses manuelles aux ordinateurs, brancher un switch ethernet derrière ma neufbox pour "partager" le débit entre le décodeur et la borne airport express...

Quant au wifi de la neufbox, c'est du 11mbps monoposte (c'est ce que j'ai lu dans le manuel) donc c'est pas la peine que je le prenne...

Des idées ?

En fait, c'est surtout au niveau de la config de la borne que je suis un peu perdu. Que dois je y mettre ?


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2006)

Tiens j'ai trouv&#233; un topic qui a commencer a chercher des solutions (d'ailleurs le gars a trouv&#233; une solution)

j'&#233;sp&#232;re que &#231;a ira 

http://www.echosdunet.net/phpBB2/ftopic4101.html

et un second avec des manip plus pouss&#233;es :

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t144577.html


Par contre pour le Wifi, je vais v&#233;rifier quand je rentrerai chez moi, mais pour la connexion c'est *54* Mbit/s (802.11g)


----------



## xavier25 (15 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous, je vais essayer d'aiguiller quleques uns avec ma config :

trio3C en wifi avec airport express et deux mac wifi.

Donc pour avoir le net de la 9box en wifi il faut :
activer la 9box en mode routeur multipostes, activer le wifi.
dans les preferences reseaux du mac mettre la connexion Air Port en TCP IP via DHCP automatique et c'est tout ! Pas besoin de vous connecter en PPPoE sauf en ethernet.
Pour votre borne Airport, il faut ouvrir l'assistant Airport dans utilitaire, et parametrer la borne en pont wifi afn de la mettre sur le même résea uque la neufbox. Pratique pour mettre en wifi votre imprimante par exemple.

Si vous voulez utiliser votre borne airport pour mettre la neufbox en wifi c'est pas la meilleure solution (la carte wifi 9 coute 25 euros).

Bon courage...


----------



## raou (18 Novembre 2006)

bonjour amok,
J'ai effectivement un prob avec la configuration de mail : impossible d'envoyer mes messages avec le serveur d'envoi neuf (smtp.neuf.fr), message d'erreur :
«Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »
Par compte, j'arrive bien à recevoir mes messages grâce à mail


----------



## iteeth (18 Novembre 2006)

raou a dit:


> bonjour amok,
> J'ai effectivement un prob avec la configuration de mail : impossible d'envoyer mes messages avec le serveur d'envoi neuf (smtp.neuf.fr), message d'erreur :
> «Ce message n'a pas pu être distribué. Tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'être, il demeurera dans votre Boîte d'envoi.
> Le serveur SMTP "smtp.neuf.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer. »



j'avais le même soucis quand j'étais chez neuf, impossible de trouver une solution, du coup j'avais ouvert une adresse chez free et ça marchait, bizarre...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Novembre 2006)

Je vais tenter cela et jreviens vous tenir au courant 

_Edit : je viens d'envoyer un mail depuis "mail" :mouais: sur une autre boîte au lettre, et ca fonctionne parfaitement , zavé un problème les gars et encore une fois, ca vient pas du FAI, mais de votre configuration ...

Voici mon enregistrement Mail pour Neuf :
Type de compte : POP
description : j'ai mis compte neuf (mais bon ca on s'en fout)
Adresse electronique : mon_pseudo@neuf.fr
nom d'utilisateur : mon_pseudo
Serveur de réception : pop.neuf.fr
ssl : désactivé
Serveur d'envoi : smtp.neuf.fr
ssl : désactivé

Maintenant, avez vous plusieurs type de compte mail dans "mail" ? (genre yahoo, Clubi, Gmail ?)

Parce que toutes mes boîtes mails, citées ci-dessus sont configurés dans "Mail" et toutes fonctionnent, je passe bien entendu dans smtp.neuf.fr pour serveur d'envoi, avec chaque boite mail.

_


----------



## fau6il (19 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Je vais tenter cela et jreviens vous tenir au courant
> 
> _Edit : je viens d'envoyer un mail depuis "mail" :mouais: sur une autre boîte au lettre, et ca fonctionne parfaitement , zavé un problème les gars et encore une fois, ca vient pas du FAI, mais de votre configuration ...
> 
> ...



Tu as tout à fait raison ; trop souvent, hélas, le problème provient du FAI, même au delà des frontières françaises.


----------



## mildred (25 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Power mac G4 OS 9. J'ai réussi à me connecter avec ma trio 3D par l'Ethernet.
J'accède à internet par IE mac 5.1 j'ai mon adresse neuf. Je reçois du courrier de neuf.
Mais dès que j'essaie de me connecter à leur site pour accéder à mon compte mon ordinateur bug et tous mes amis qui sont sous G4 ont le même problème d'accès.
J'ai renoncé au service technique qui me coûte trop en temps et en patience. Pour mon installation, ils m'ont même renvoyé vers un technicien mac privé. Je préfère maintenant essayé de me débrouiller sans eux. D'autant que le problème que je leur au soumis a pris 10 secondes à un technicien mac par téléphone (c'était le TCP/IP)... 


SVP, pitié, aidez-moi !!!!


Mildred


----------



## Ax6 (25 Novembre 2006)

Tu beug a quelle partie du site ? donne le lien du site qu'on puisse voir ...

Sinon as-tu essayer avec un autre navigateur ? firefox ou autre ?


----------



## pruno07 (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.
Depuis peu je rencontre des soucis de connexion.
Ma neufbox fonctionne correctement, éthernet est indiqué comme connecté sur mon mac mais je n'ai plus l'accé à internet. Il me suffit juste de me déconnecter manuelement et de me reconnecter et ça marche directement. Le souci c'est que ça se coupe toute les 15 minutes et sans mon intervention le mac ne se reconnecte pas (normal il se déclare encore connecté). J'aimerais savoir où se situe la faille.
Lorsque j'effectue les tests cela semble venir du serveur car c'est ok jusqu'à l'étape FAI. Je n'y connais pas grand chose... quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ax6 (6 Décembre 2006)

pruno07 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Depuis peu je rencontre des soucis de connexion.
> Ma neufbox fonctionne correctement, éthernet est indiqué comme connecté sur mon mac mais je n'ai plus l'accé à internet. Il me suffit juste de me déconnecter manuelement et de me reconnecter et ça marche directement. Le souci c'est que ça se coupe toute les 15 minutes et sans mon intervention le mac ne se reconnecte pas (normal il se déclare encore connecté). J'aimerais savoir où se situe la faille.
> Lorsque j'effectue les tests cela semble venir du serveur car c'est ok jusqu'à l'étape FAI. Je n'y connais pas grand chose... quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer ma lanterne?
> Merci d'avance.



Salut, tu dis que ton modem a l'air de fonctionner correctement : débranche le et rebranche le... vois si ca continue de te déconnecter.

Peut tu donner toutes les infos réseau de ton mac (adresse ip, DNS etc...) infos a lire dans utilitaire réseau (voir plus bas comment y aller)

sinon je te conseillerai de faire un test pour que j'en saches plus déjà... jt'aurai bien dis de changer les DNS, mais faut voir si ca pourrait chier de ce côté la. 
Bon premier test l(orsque tu n'arrive plus a acceder a internet) :

Vas dans applications>utilitaires>utilitaire de réseau

4eme onglet : ping

et tu tapes d'abord www.google.fr dans la case et tu clic sur ping
Logiquement tes packets sont 100% perdus... (100% packet loss) vu que tu n'accede pas a internet

Ensuite tu refait un test avec cette ip :  216.239.59.104

2 solutions : 
- tu as toujours 100 packet loss, et la à mon avis c'est ton routeur qui déconne
- tu as 0% packet loss ce qui veut dire que c'est tes DNS qui sont mals renseignés

Maintenant je sais pas, ca pourrait être autre chose, mais j'en sais pas plus


----------



## pruno07 (6 Décembre 2006)

Sinon j'ai un autre probl&#232;me.
Depuis que j'ai pass&#233; ma neufbox en mode bridge je n'arrive plus &#224; me connecter sur la console d'administration. Je voudrais r&#233;activer le wifi...HELP


----------



## pruno07 (6 Décembre 2006)

Pour mon problème de connexion, une discussion vient d'être ouverte... quelle coincidence!
9tel commence vraiment à déconner!!!

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=159920


----------



## Ax6 (6 Décembre 2006)

pruno07 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai un autre problème.
> Depuis que j'ai passé ma neufbox en mode bridge je n'arrive plus à me connecter sur la console d'administration. Je voudrais réactiver le wifi...HELP



Tu as dis que Ethernet était allumé, mais toi tu es branché en Ethernet ou en wifi ? (ethernet est peut être prit par le décodeur TV) Ethernet allumé voulant dire que tu est branché en Ethernet, et non pas que la Neufbox est connectée a Internet

Par contre si tu es en wifi tente de te brancher en Ethernet pour acceder à l'interface Web du Modem... Si tu es en Ethernet, te fait pas chier, reset le modem et réinstalle comme au 1er jour ! C'est le plus simple


----------



## pruno07 (8 Décembre 2006)

Vraiment plus personne pour m'aider???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Le service du Neuf s'est dégradé sérieusement depuis la rentrée. Mes messages entrants ou sortants sont reçus avec un délai pouvant aller jusqu'à 24 heures.
Après appel tout à l'heure vers le service technique, le discours qui m'a été en substance tenu est que tout est en ordre dans mes paramétrages, et que le problème vient de la saturation de leurs serveurs. La Direction du 9 considère que si le décalage n'excède pas 24 heures dans le cas d'un abonnement de particulier, il n'y a pas lieu d'intervenir. On a certes des forfaits à 30  mensuel... mais le niveau de service qui va avec ! En clair, l'investissement et la maintenance sont minimes pour ce type de clientèle. Une façon intelligente de fidéliser le client...   

J'ai tout de même eu la chance de tomber sur un technicien du service technique français qui connaissait l'existence du Mac (ô Miracle) et qui avait un discours moins robotisé et langue de bois que ses collègues du centre d'appel roumain. Néanmoins, il n'a pas voulu me dire où se situaient ces centres d'appels délocalisés : il lui est interdit de l'évoquer aux clients. Quelle hypocrisie !


----------



## chipchipe (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai fais une demande d'adsl aupres de neuf ,mais voila je n'arrive pas à me connecter.
Qui peux m'aider.Je suis sius mac os 10.4 (G4)

J'ai une 9box 3302

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ax6 (20 Décembre 2006)

chipchipe a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous.
> 
> J'ai fais une demande d'adsl aupres de neuf ,mais voila je n'arrive pas &#224; me connecter.
> Qui peux m'aider.Je suis sius mac os 10.4 (G4)
> ...



Tu as bien re&#231;u le courrier de confirmation ? 

Parce qu'ils t'envoi le modem avant que ta ligne soit activ&#233;e...

Tu peux mettre l'&#233;tat de toutes tes diodes sur le modem ?

ADSL ?
ETH ? (si tu es en ethernet)
ALM ? (si elle est allum&#233;e c'est qu'il y a une ******* sur la ligne) 
etc...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

coucou  le neuftel

un gars a cr&#233;e un fil ( au lieu de venir ici) 
il n'arrive pas &#224; formater Mail ( pour le neuf et autres)

je lui pointe le fil 
mais au cas o&#249;
c'est l&#224;
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4098879#post4098879


----------



## chipchipe (20 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tu as bien reçu le courrier de confirmation ?
> 
> Parce qu'ils t'envoi le modem avant que ta ligne soit activée...
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas reçu de courrier spécifique depuis l'envoi du modem,mais cela fait plus d'un mois que j'ai demadé l'adsl.Sue le suivi d'activation il est spécifié ligne activée
etat des diodes: ADSL vert stable
DATA clignote de temps en temps

Merci


----------



## chipchipe (20 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou  le neuftel
> 
> un gars a crée un fil ( au lieu de venir ici)
> il n'arrive pas à formater Mail ( pour le neuf et autres)
> ...



C'est un fil pour configurer mail et non la neuf box.

Merci quand même


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2006)

chipchipe a dit:


> C'est un fil pour configurer mail et non la neuf box.
> 
> Merci quand même


tu as mal compris ou je n'ai pas été assez clair
c'est pour que vous  , les macusers macg  chez le neuf vous l'aidiez lui


----------



## chipchipe (20 Décembre 2006)

ah ,ok ,merci à toi.

Ta pas une idee du problème?


----------



## Ax6 (21 Décembre 2006)

chipchipe a dit:


> je n'ai pas re&#231;u de courrier sp&#233;cifique depuis l'envoi du modem,mais cela fait plus d'un mois que j'ai demad&#233; l'adsl.Sue le suivi d'activation il est sp&#233;cifi&#233; ligne activ&#233;e
> etat des diodes: ADSL vert stable
> DATA clignote de temps en temps
> 
> Merci


 

ADSL vert et fixe : ton modem est synchronis&#233; et recoit le signal ADSL, alarme &#233;teint, signifie que tout va bien pour la connexion...

Apparemment c'est la connexion entre ton PC (ou mac  ) et le modem qui ne se fait pas  

Bon a partir de l&#224;, il me faut quelques renseignements suppl&#233;mentaires : tu es connect&#233; comment &#224; ton modem (Ethernet, usb ou wifi ) ?

Par contre tu a dit : j'ai une 9box 3302, je connais pas ce modele (c'est autre chose que la trio 3c ou 3D ?) 

Sinon si tu es en ethernet, la diode ETH est elle allum&#233;e ?
Si tu es en USB, la diode USB est allum&#233;e ? 

Je te conseille l'ethernet, c'est plus facile et de meilleure qualit&#233;...

Bon, faut voir a partir de l&#224;, le parametrage de ton Mac !
Tu as utilis&#233; le CD d'installation pour param&#233;trer le modem, je suppose, vu qu'il re&#231;oit la connexion adsl... Est-ce que ce CD param&#232;tre le MAC ? je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; ce genre de galette c'est pour &#231;a  

Je vais chercher des infos sur ton mod&#232;le de 9box... au cas o&#249; 


_edit : tapes __http://192.168.30.1__ dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur avec le mac connect&#233; au modem pour voir si tu arrive &#224; l'interface, si c'est le cas : tape "user" dans nom d'utilisateur (sans les guillemets )_

_Si tu parviens &#224; avoir l'interface du modem, alors ce sont probablement tes DNS qui foirent, et la je donnerai la marche a suivre_


----------



## chipchipe (21 Décembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> ADSL vert et fixe : ton modem est synchronisé et recoit le signal ADSL, alarme éteint, signifie que tout va bien pour la connexion...
> 
> Apparemment c'est la connexion entre ton PC (ou mac  ) et le modem qui ne se fait pas
> 
> ...



bonjour,

mon modem est connecté en ethernet et  la diode ETH est  allumée
 j'ai une 9box 3302 ,oui c'est un autre modele (j'ai juste l'adsl)

j'ai suivi les indication du cd,normalement cela doit ce parametrer tot seul!

pour ce qui de l'adresse du modem _http://192.168.30.1_ je n'y est pas acces j'ai le message :Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse 192.168.30.1.

merci à toi


----------



## wip (21 Décembre 2006)

Euh, 192.168.1.1 (ou 192.168.0.1) &#231;a passerait pas mieux ??


----------



## Ax6 (21 Décembre 2006)

wip a dit:


> Euh, 192.168.1.1 (ou 192.168.0.1) ça passerait pas mieux ??




Nan ca passerai pas mieux:rateau:
Avant de lui donner l'ip j'ai quand même vérifié un minimum la version de son modem 

http://www.sosinternautes.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=8978&pid=90796&st=0&#entry90796

Mais pour lui faire plaisir, teste quand même sur http://192.168.1.1 
Bon je reviens à mes brebis :



chipchipe a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> mon modem est connecté en ethernet et  la diode ETH est  allumée
> j'ai une 9box 3302 ,oui c'est un autre modele (j'ai juste l'adsl)
> ...



Tu as bien un soucis de connexion entre ton mac et ton modem ... vu que de ton mac tu n'accède pas au modem.
Ma connexion est wifi, je connais pas trop les paramétrages mac, si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec ma config, dites le.



Vérifie dans :
préférences système>réseau> ethernet intégré :

Ton adresse ip ? qui devrait être 192.168.30.X (x compris entre 2 et 255) 
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.30.1
Et en DNS laisse comme c'est, généralement c'est le modem qui s'en occupe.

Voilà, une fois que c'est fait, je sais pas si il faut redémarrer, mais retente de mettre l'adresse ip du modem dans ton navigateur.


Au pire, poste des screenshots de tes configs (maj+pomme+4)

Si vraiment ca ne fonctionne toujours pas, fait : renouveler le bail DHCP ...


----------



## meskh (17 Janvier 2007)

est il possible, avec une neufBox, de regarder la TV sur son ordi en passant par un VLC ou autre ? 

je cherche mais je ne trouve pas ....  

 merci à tous


----------



## Ax6 (17 Janvier 2007)

Non ... r&#233;ponse courte et simple

_&#233;dit : &#224; moins d'avoir une entr&#233;e p&#233;ritel sur l'&#233;cran d'ordinateur, comme le mien   Un samsung 730MP 43cm_


----------



## meskh (18 Janvier 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Non ... réponse courte et simple
> 
> _édit : à moins d'avoir une entrée péritel sur l'écran d'ordinateur, comme le mien   Un samsung 730MP 43cm_



Ok, je sors ... 

merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais avoir l'avis d'abonnés Neuf/Cegetel sur la téléphonie chez ce FAI. Est-ce que ça fonctionne bien et les communications de qualité (pas d'écho ou autre souci) ? Merci d'avance pour la réponse.


----------



## Ax6 (3 Février 2007)

Personnellement aucun probl&#232;me...

Au d&#233;but un petit &#233;cho dans le t&#233;l&#233;phone, ou plut&#244;t une &#233;mission de radio :mouais: Mais ca n'a pas dur&#233; longtemps alors, est-ce mon t&#233;l&#233;phone qui d&#233;connais je sais pas. 

Sinon

J'ai eu une fois a faire au service client par mail ... aucun soucis, mon decodeur TV d&#233;connait, dans la semaine qui a suivit j'ai re&#231;u le nouveau avec un courrier et un papier tout frais pay&#233; pour renvoyer l'ancien...
Et depuis RAS

Maintenant peut-&#234;tre que pour les gens qui n'y connaisse rien, la hotline est a chier (comme dans la plupart des FAI apparemment, mais bon m'en fou j'aurai jamais besoin d'eux sauf intervention sur ma ligne)


Maintenant je suis peut-&#234;tre une exeption, mais j'ai rien a signaler par rapport &#224; leurs services...



INFO : En plus ils ont cr&#233;&#233; une nouvelle Box avec USB ma&#238;tre pour mettre un DD externe en reseau ainsi qu'une imprimante en partage facile... c'est con que je doivent d&#233;bourser 49euros pour l'avoir parce que &#231;a m'interresse 

La nouvelle box est visible sur le site du N9UF


----------



## fredphoto (6 Février 2007)

rocroc7 a dit:


> En dégroupage total depuis quelques jours, aucun problème Internet, TV et Téléphone.
> Utilisation d'un switch pour pouvoir brancher en ethernet à la fois Internet et la TV (à cause de la neufbox TRIO 3C qui n'a qu'un connecteur).
> Pour la video conférence, j'avais repéré iNeen mais en fait j'utilise aMsn pour la video et Skype pour le son : ça marche Nickel.
> J'attends avec impatience la mmise à jour de ma neufbox et neufTV pour utiliser le MP9 classic : lire sur la télé les video, photos du DD du Mac.
> ...


Salut,

après 6 mois de galères sans nom, je viens juste d'avoir ma connexion avec Neuf...
Je n'avais jamais entendu parlé du "mp9 classic" mais ca a l'air très interessant.
Est-ce que vous pouvez m'éclairer sur le sujet?

Par ailleurs, ichat ne vuet pas fonctionner et je redoute de modifier les paramètres su routeur.

Merci à tous 

Fred


----------



## wip (7 Février 2007)

fredphoto a dit:


> Par ailleurs, ichat ne vuet pas fonctionner et je redoute de modifier les param&#232;tres su routeur.
> 
> Fred


Pour iChat, c'est un classique, il faut changer le port . Fais une recherche dans "internet" sur le forum 

@+


----------



## romain31000 (9 Février 2007)

Bonsoir,
j'ai une neuf box trio 3d, je suis connect&#233; en ethernet mais j'aimerai pass&#233; en WIFI car ma copine va acheter un macbook.
Le probl&#232;me est que 9tel est en rupture d'extension wifi, donc il faudrait que j'ach&#232;te une carte wifi mais je ne sais pas laquelle.
Auriez vous une r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; me donner?
Si oui, le wifi fonctionne correctement avec 9tel?
Je compte aussi mettre mon Imac en wifi.La connexion sera t-elle affect&#233;e du fait qu'il y ait deux ordi connect&#233;?
merci &#224; tous.


----------



## romain31000 (9 Février 2007)

personne pour me renseigner?
merci


----------



## Ax6 (10 Février 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai une neuf box trio 3d, je suis connecté en ethernet mais j'aimerai passé en WIFI car ma copine va acheter un macbook.
> Le problème est que 9tel est en rupture d'extension wifi, donc il faudrait que j'achète une carte wifi mais je ne sais pas laquelle.
> Auriez vous une référence à me donner?
> ...




Pour 49 euros, tu peux demander la nouvelle 9box, WIFI intégré et surtout Prise USB maitre pour brancher une imprimante qui sera partagé en réseau ou encore un Disque dur externe... 

Ahh, si j'avais 50 euros à claquer, jla prendrai bien


----------



## romain31000 (10 Février 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Pour 49 euros, tu peux demander la nouvelle 9box, WIFI intégré et surtout Prise USB maitre pour brancher une imprimante qui sera partagé en réseau ou encore un Disque dur externe...
> 
> Ahh, si j'avais 50 euros à claquer, jla prendrai bien



je sais bien, j'ai appelé 9tel hier et ils m'ont dit que le nouvelle 9box serait dispo le 15février, seulemnt je veux pas clauqer 49 pour changer ma 9box et je préfère acheter une carte wifi qui sera à moi.
Sinon, personne n'a de référence de carte wifi a me proposer?
et qu'en est il du wifi?car il me semble qu'il y a un problème de débit avec les core 2 duo


----------



## romain31000 (11 Février 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; de r&#233;insister, mais y'-a t'il si peut de macuser chez neuf telecom?


----------



## Tibiniou (12 Février 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> Désolé de réinsister, mais y'-a t'il si peut de macuser chez neuf telecom?



je te confirme que la config du wifi chez 9 est une vraie m...
mais avec un peu de patience et de sang froid, pas de probleme. je me connecte en wifi depuis un MBP C2D sur une 9box trio3D.

je te conseille tout d abord de créer une configuration. 
dans les preferences airport / onglet TCP/IP, tu rentre une adresse ip pour ta machine (192.1.2 ou 192.1.3...), sous réseau : 255.255.255.0, routeur : 192.168.1.1, et enfin, le plus important les DNS : tape "212.30.96.108" puis tape sur la touche entrée pour revenir a la ligne et tape "213.203.124.146". avec ça, c est tout bon !

tiens nous au courant.


----------



## romain31000 (12 Février 2007)

Tibiniou a dit:


> je te confirme que la config du wifi chez 9 est une vraie m...
> mais avec un peu de patience et de sang froid, pas de probleme. je me connecte en wifi depuis un MBP C2D sur une 9box trio3D.
> 
> je te conseille tout d abord de créer une configuration.
> ...



ok, le problème c'est que j'ai pas de carte wifi pour mettre dans ma 9box vu qu'ils sont en ruptue chez neuf.
Donc je ne peut que commander la nouvelle 9box pour 49 ce que je refuse.
Pour ce prix, je résilie et je pars chez free qui pour le même prix offre des service au moins équivalent mais au moins j'aurai le wifi, un décodeur tv en wifi avec un disque dur....


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Février 2007)

Je suis en train de passer chez neuf, avec la nouvelle neuf Box.
Le temps qu'ils me connectent et je vous dirais :sleep:


----------



## romain31000 (14 Février 2007)

du nouveau pour moi,
ils sont sympas 9tel, il suffit de les menacer un petit peu et ils sont tout de suite plus aimables.
Comme je voulais le wifi et que selon eux "il ya une p&#233;nurie mondiale des carte wifi compatible avec la 9box", je leur ai demand&#233; un prix sur la nouvelle 9box (les frais d'&#233;change sont normalement de 49&#8364.
Apr&#232;s leur avoir annonc&#233; que s'ils ne faisaient pas un geste, je les quitterai pour free, ils "jettent un oeil &#224; mon dossier" et m'annoncent que les frais de changements de modem me sont offerts....
comme quoi, il suffit d'insister avec les bons arguments...


----------



## moonwalk9r (20 Février 2007)

Pour info : résilier puis passer chez Free, ça coûte plus cher, et ça ne marche pas forcement mieux


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2007)

Pas évident de s'y retrouver dans ce topic, alors pardonnez moi mais j'énonce mon problème. J'installe une neuf box chez des amis tout à l'heure, le téléphone fonctionne, la connexion ADSL via ethernet aussi, sur les 2 mac, mais pour le wifi rien du tout... le voyant du wifi est bien allumé sur la box, l'aiport activé sur le mac, je me suis connecté à l'interface de la box pour désactiver la clé WAP mais rien ne change, aucune barre dans aiport, le mac ne voit rien du tout, pas de réseau, que dalle. On fait quoi à ce moment là ? Je ne sais pas si le wifi du mac fonctionne, il est pas vieux et n'a jamais été testé. Sur l'interface de la box, tout indique que la box est ok et que le wifi est actif. 

Alors problème de box ou d'aiport sur le mac ? 

Je vais venir avec mon powerbook pour voir si lui voit quelque chose, mais pas avant un petit moment, donc si vous avez une idée ou une suggestion, elle est la bienvenue merci


----------



## Ax6 (22 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas &#233;vident de s'y retrouver dans ce topic, alors pardonnez moi mais j'&#233;nonce mon probl&#232;me. J'installe une neuf box chez des amis tout &#224; l'heure, le t&#233;l&#233;phone fonctionne, la connexion ADSL via ethernet aussi, sur les 2 mac, mais pour le wifi rien du tout... le voyant du wifi est bien allum&#233; sur la box, l'aiport activ&#233; sur le mac, je me suis connect&#233; &#224; l'interface de la box pour d&#233;sactiver la cl&#233; WAP mais rien ne change, aucune barre dans aiport, le mac ne voit rien du tout, pas de r&#233;seau, que dalle. On fait quoi &#224; ce moment l&#224; ? Je ne sais pas si le wifi du mac fonctionne, il est pas vieux et n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; test&#233;. Sur l'interface de la box, tout indique que la box est ok et que le wifi est actif.
> 
> Alors probl&#232;me de box ou d'aiport sur le mac ?
> 
> Je vais venir avec mon powerbook pour voir si lui voit quelque chose, mais pas avant un petit moment, donc si vous avez une id&#233;e ou une suggestion, elle est la bienvenue merci




Verifie qu dans l'interface de ton routeur tu as bien activ&#233; le WIFI (dans wifi>configuration :

http://www.hebergement-images.com/03/1174564425_Image 2.jpg

et aussi :
dans r&#233;seau>login/mot de passe, il faut que tu soit en mode rout&#233; et multiposte etc...

http://www.hebergement-images.com/03/1174564622_Image 1.jpg

J'esp&#232;re que ca peut t'aider


----------



## JPTK (22 Mars 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Verifie qu dans l'interface de ton routeur tu as bien activé le WIFI (dans wifi>configuration :
> 
> http://www.hebergement-images.com/03/1174564425_Image 2.jpg
> 
> ...




Le 1er point c'était bon mais le 2e ça me dit rien, j'avais pas fait ça, merci donc pour cette piste !


----------



## samoussa (26 Mars 2007)

sur la fin chez Alice, j'ai décidé de passer chez neuf telecom. Quel est le délais d'ouverture de service ? 

Est-ce plus rapide de prendre un pack en magasin ou par tel ? Je sais qu'en ce moment il y  2 mois à moitié prix en s'incrivant en ligne. Quelqu'un a une réponse?


----------



## jugnin (26 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> sur la fin chez Alice, j'ai décidé de passer chez neuf telecom. Quel est le délais d'ouverture de service ?



Eh bin pour ma part j'attends depuis six semaines. Je loue une chambre chez l'habitant, le proprio les a appelé plusieurs fois, mais toujours aucun changement à l'horizon.

Pis dans l'éventualité où le service arriverait enfin, je viens de lire qu'il y aurait une _pénurie mondiale de carte wifi pour neufbox_. Si c'est le cas, je suis pas prêt d'avoir internet dans ma chambre... Ouin.


----------



## samoussa (26 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh bin pour ma part j'attends depuis six semaines. Je loue une chambre chez l'habitant, le proprio les a appelé plusieurs fois, mais toujours aucun changement à l'horizon.
> 
> Pis dans l'éventualité où le service arriverait enfin, je viens de lire qu'il y aurait une _pénurie mondiale de carte wifi pour neufbox_. Si c'est le cas, je suis pas prêt d'avoir internet dans ma chambre... Ouin.



Tu as commandé par telephone? 

Pourquoi une carte wifi? Je croyais que la nouvelle neufbox etait wifi


----------



## Ax6 (26 Mars 2007)

La derni&#232;re NeufBox est wifi, mais l'ancienne non... Je sais pas si pour les nouveaux abonn&#233;s c'est plus cher mais moi qui suis chez le 9, il faut que je donne 40 euros pour avoir la nouvelle Box... en location ! Alors de  la merde hein, m&#234;me si l'avantage c'est le port USB qui permet de faire un partage de p&#233;ripherique USB dans ton r&#233;seau ( Disque dur/ Imprimante etc...)

Sinon je me suis inscrit par internet, j'ai eu mon modem en 1 semaine et ma connexion la semaine qui a suivie (le courrier n'&#233;tant m&#234;me pas arriv&#233; )

Si tu ach&#232;te ton pack en magasin ca reviendra au m&#234;me voir plus long car faudra que tu envoi un courrier d'abonnement inclus dans ta bo&#238;te ( en plus c'est au magasin que tu es inscrit jcrois) Et surtout il faut pas oublier que ton modem est quand m&#234;me en location mais tu as 2 mois de rembours&#233; sur ton 3&#232;me mois d'abonnement (vu que tu payes ton modem le prix de 2mois d'abonnement )


----------



## stephaaanie (26 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, je suis pas prêt d'avoir internet dans ma chambre... Ouin.



:hein: :hein:  

Pitain, quelle mauvaise nouvelle  .

:love:


----------



## jugnin (26 Mars 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Tu as command&#233; par telephone?
> 
> Pourquoi une carte wifi? Je croyais que la nouvelle neufbox etait wifi



Mon propri&#233;taire a command&#233; par t&#233;l&#233;phone. Celui-ci ne voulait qu'un service ADSL, et il m'a charg&#233; de lui trouver un op&#233;rateur. Or si mes souvenirs sont bons, ils ne sont que deux &#224; le proposer, &#224; savoir T&#233;l&#233;2 et Neuf, pour 15 euros mensuels auquels il faut ajouter 3 euros de location de la neuf box...ancienne version. Donc y faut commander une carte ouifi. Pis bon hein, on n'a pas internet, mais il a quand m&#234;me re&#231;u des courriers lui annon&#231;ant gaiement qu'il avait choisi un "pack s&#233;curit&#233;" pour 5 euros par mois, que sa ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique &#233;tait pr&#233;selectionn&#233;e... Des choses qui l'emb&#234;tent un peu quoi, et qui sont un peu de ma faute, comme  je l'ai orient&#233; vers Neuf.

_ edit :_


			
				soeurette a dit:
			
		

> Pitain, quelle mauvaise nouvelle



Tiens la v'l&#224; elle.:love:


Ouais, je trouve aussi, mais y'a des p&#233;riodes, comme &#231;a, qui ne sont qu'un ramassis de plus ou moins mauvaises nouvelles.


----------



## samoussa (26 Mars 2007)

bon bah je viens de commander par telephone avec une offre à 15 euros les 2 premiers mois. Je dois recevoir le materiel d'ici 10 jours et etre connecté d'ici 15 à 20 jours.


----------



## moonwalk9r (1 Avril 2007)

@ jaipatoukompri, c'est quoi comme box ?

Pour le wifi, il y a aucun problème si on est pas neuneu, c'est pas plus compliqué qu'ailleurs...

La "penurie" de wifi est terminée 

Pour l'inscription c'est plus rapide par tel ou sur le net que par courrier

@jugnin le pack sécu n'est pas obligatoire, et la présel c'est tout bénef


----------



## samoussa (1 Avril 2007)

je me suis inscrit par tel lundi dernier et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles (ni par @ ni par courrier). Sur la page de suivi des travaux mon n° est inconnu :mouais:


----------



## AuGie (2 Avril 2007)

Je viens de faire la demande de migration Trio 3D - > Neuf Box 4. La vache 49 pour l'envoi en colissimo suivi et taxe eco  :mouais: 

J'étais client Cegetel au début puis je suis passé neuf lors de leur promotion migration. J'avais acheté à l'époque le modem Fast 3302 qui a claqué 3 mois aprés la migration.  
Neuf me l'a changé contre un Trio3d. Et pouf le trio3D a le port Ethernet 1 qui a claqué, je me connecte sur le port TV pour mes données.

J'espère que la neuf Box 4 est de meilleure qualité, le Trio 3D déconnecte souvent et le téléphone marche mal.


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Avril 2007)

c'est pas forcément le modem


----------



## AuGie (2 Avril 2007)

Oui je me doute mais avec le Fast 3302, aucun soucis de déconnection donc ...


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Avril 2007)

Quand on compare un matériel, il faut que ce soit dans les mêmes conditions et au même moment, pas 2 mois après... Même si je pense que le t3d n'est pas innocent dans cette histoire 

Sinon la nb4 est un très bon modem.


----------



## spleen (2 Avril 2007)

Il y en a qui ont essayé l'offre "ADSL nu" chez Neuf ? je suis actuellement chez Orange en zone non-dégroupée et je commence à en avoir un peu marre des 15 euros mensuels d'abonnement de ma ligne fixe.
Chez Neuf, pour 34,90  on a ADSL+tél+ligne+modem.
J'ai un peu peur de me retrouver pendant 1 mois sans internet ni téléphone...


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Avril 2007)

En étant franc, en passant en adsl nu, c'est ce qui risque de se passer...c'est encore assez long surtout si tu choisi la portabilité du n°

Aussi sache que des equipements FT en ND sont saturés, dans ce cas tu pleure ton débit... renseigne toi aupres de ton entourage avant sinon


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2007)

Ca va bient&#244;t faire 2 mois que je suis chez Neuf. 
Modem re&#231;u rapidement (faut juste penser &#224; retirer le condensateur FT   )
Je suis en ADSl nu
Wifi : OK
T&#233;l&#233;phone : OK
Connexion internet : OK
Bref, 15 euros d'&#233;conomis&#233;s chaque mois


----------



## spleen (2 Avril 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Ca va bientôt faire 2 mois que je suis chez Neuf.
> Modem reçu rapidement (faut juste penser à retirer le condensateur FT   )
> Je suis en ADSl nu
> Wifi : OK
> ...



Et tu as eu une interruption de service ? pendant combien de temps ? (j'imagine que Neuf résilie d'abord la ligne chez FT, et ensuite seulement bascule tout chez eux...)


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai pas ressenti l'int&#233;rruption 
J'&#233;tais chez un autre FAI avec pr&#233;s&#233;lection, je m'y suis d&#233;sabonn&#233;, et FT entre mon ancien FAI et Neuf &#224; pris le relais. J'ai eu 1,2 euro de communication chez FT pendant cette p&#233;riode (qu'ils ne m'ont pas fait payer vu que c'&#233;tait pas assez).
Pour l'internet, l'int&#233;rruption &#224; du durer une demie heure. En &#233;tant pas dans une zone d&#233;group&#233;e, je ne pense pas que FT s'amuse &#224; se d&#233;placer 2 fois en une semaine pour d&#233;brancher et rebrancher une m&#234;me ligne


----------



## spleen (3 Avril 2007)

Je suis tenté...
Mais ma ligne fixe chez FT a moins d'un an. Il faut que je vois si je peux résilier sans pénalité (je crois que le durée d'engagement a été réduite à 6 mois).
Merci


----------



## moonwalk9r (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a plus aucune durée d'engagement...


----------



## jugnin (4 Avril 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Eh bin pour ma part j'attends depuis six semaines. Je loue une chambre chez l'habitant, le proprio les a appelé plusieurs fois, mais toujours aucun changement à l'horizon.
> 
> Pis dans l'éventualité où le service arriverait enfin, je viens de lire qu'il y aurait une _pénurie mondiale de carte wifi pour neufbox_. Si c'est le cas, je suis pas prêt d'avoir internet dans ma chambre... Ouin.



Voui, je m'autocite pour prendre le monde à témoin de l'engagement de neuf. Le propriétaire a rappelé hier. Ils ont dit "ah tiens, oui, y'a une erreur sur votre ligne, ce sera rétabli dans 48 heures."  On a bien précisé que cette erreur et cette échéance de 48 heures couraient déjà depuis un mois. Et comme mon bailleur n'est pas non plus très fin, il a affublé son interlocutrice de divers noms d'oiseaux. L'_escroc_, par exemple, est un oiseau que je ne connais pas.

A voir.


----------



## papibob (6 Avril 2007)

bonjour

g3 beige avec os 9.2

mon voisin que j'aide pour ses connexions vient de quitter tele2 pour neuf.
je lui est réglé adsl mais impossible de faire fonctionner entourage et le webmail de neuf.

que manque t-il ?

merci


----------



## samoussa (6 Avril 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> je me suis inscrit par tel lundi dernier et je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles (ni par @ ni par courrier). Sur la page de suivi des travaux mon n° est inconnu :mouais:



Je viens de recevoir mon materiel aujourd'hui (10 jours apres mon inscription par tel. ) et ça marche!! :love::love:

Je ne pensais pas que ce serait aussi rapide 

Seul bemol, le decodeur TV HD ne fonctionne pas. Apres appel au SAV il semble qu'il soit "figé", donc ils m'en envoient un autre. 
ps : Ils ont même pensé à la rallonge ethernet


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Avril 2007)

papibob a dit:


> je lui est réglé adsl mais impossible de faire fonctionner entourage et le webmail de neuf.



Bonjour,

je viens de tester le webmail, aucun pb, pour entourage, il faut le reconfigurer avec les parametres neuf.


----------



## jugnin (6 Avril 2007)

samoussa a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir mon materiel aujourd'hui (10 jours apres mon inscription par tel. ) et ça marche!! :love::love:
> 
> Je ne pensais pas que ce serait aussi rapide
> 
> ...



Fichtre, on n'est pas tous logés à la même enseigne. Toujours pas d'internet de mon côté, la neuf box commence à prendre sérieusement la poussière.

:mouais:


----------



## papibob (6 Avril 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de tester le webmail, aucun pb, pour entourage, il faut le reconfigurer avec les parametres neuf.



bien, c'est avec os 9 ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Avril 2007)

papibob a dit:


> bien, c'est avec os 9 ?


:mouais: ba c'est à vous de me le dire 

De toute facon le webmail, que ça soit sous os 9 ou pas ca changera rien...

Pour entourage :

outils/comptes/votre nom/suivant/adresse mail neuf/suivant>

serveur courrier entrant : pop.neuf.fr


serveur courrier sortant : smtp.neuf.fr

Adresse mail neuf/ mot de passe/ suivant/terminer


----------



## papibob (6 Avril 2007)

merci de votre r&#233;ponse
pour le "webmail" c'est ok mais comme il est impossible de faire fonctionner "entourage" nous ne pourrons pas avoir la confirmation de cette inscription.
pour "entourag"e cela ce complique, car quand il &#233;tait sur tele2 la hotline lui a fait modifier dans la page compte soit : port ou option quelconque il ne se rappelle plus !


----------



## moonwalk9r (20 Avril 2007)

En ce qui concerne neuf télécom, vous pouvez voir ici, en plus ils ont un spé mac


----------



## jugnin (20 Avril 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> En ce qui concerne neuf télécom, vous pouvez voir ici, en plus ils ont un spé mac



Ouais j'ai eu un "spécialiste mac" au téléphone y'a deux semaines. Y m'a expliqué comment on configure une connexion en ethernet sur mon iBook, c'est à dire _ne rien faire_, puis m'a demandé si le câble était branché, tout ça... Heureusement qu'il était là. Ils (des gens de Neuf) devaient _intervenir_ physiquement sur la ligne y'a une semaine. ça marche toujours pas. Ma question lors de l'entretien télaphonique était pourtant simple : _"Pensez-vous être en mesure de nous fournir le service ?"_. Le Monsieur a répondu par l'affirmative. J'aurais peut être dû reformuler :_ "Avez-vous l'intention de nous fournir le service ?" _J'sais pas...n'ai marre là.:mouais:


----------



## spleen (20 Avril 2007)

Pour ce qui me concerne, je pense que finalement je vais rester chez Orange.
Je n'ai pas envie de risquer de rester sans web ni téléphone, à attendre le bon vouloir d'un FAI et à jouer au ping-pong entre ces braves gens pour économiser 15 euros par mois...
Après quelques jours de baisse de débits (apparemment dû à des travaux), j'ai retrouvé mes petits 2 Mo IP en non-dégroupé.
Depuis presque 7 ans que je suis chez Wanadoo/Orange, et à 3 adresses différentes, je n'ai jamais eu plus d'une demi-journée de rupture de service. 
Quand mon NRA sera dégroupé, on verra...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> En ce qui concerne neuf t&#233;l&#233;com, vous pouvez voir ici, en plus ils ont un sp&#233; mac




Edit: Y'a aussi ce forum qui est pas mal


----------



## spleen (20 Avril 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Edit: Y'a aussi ce forum qui est pas mal



Il doit être assez méchamment modéré...


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Avril 2007)

Tu parles, j'y ai trouv&#233; des astuces pour avoir la TV avant que le service soit activ&#233;


----------



## papibob (21 Avril 2007)

bon et bien les problèmes rencontrés sont en passe d'être résolu !
le département (64) a installé un réseau de fibre optique et neuf vient de s'installer et propose le dégroupage (c'est le seul) mais le problème c'est qu'il y a plein de Dslam en panne !
donc les perturbations .

http://assistance.neuf.fr/neuf/support/etatreseau.do


----------



## mano1303 (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour !

 je vais (enfin) acheter mon premier iMac, et je n'arrive pas à savoir s'il me faut ou non acheter un équipement AirPort pour accéder à ma connexion WiFi...

Sur Apple, une note de bas de page dit "L'accès à Internet sans fil nécessite une borne d'accès AirPort Express ou AirPort Extreme et un accès à Internet (des frais peuvent s'appliquer). Certains fournisseurs d'accès à Internet ne sont actuellement pas compatibles avec AirPort."

J'ai une *neuf box équipée d'une carte **PCMCIA*, qui fait routeur WiFi (je partage déjà la connexion avec un voisin). Elle marchait avec mon ancien ordi grace à une clé USB WiFi, et elle marche "toute seule" avec mon PC pro (Windows XP, carte WiFi intégrée).
 Je vais acheter l'iMac actuellement en vente, avec la *carte AirPort Extreme intégrée*. Celle-ci me suffira-t-elle à avoir l'accès à Internet   ??

 Je vous remercie mille fois pour vos réponses !
 Mano


----------



## moonwalk9r (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour mano1303,

Oui, biensur ça suffira


----------



## chamberien (29 Avril 2007)

wip a dit:


> J'ai un gros souci avec iChat et AIM en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Je suis irr&#233;m&#233;diablement d&#233;connect&#233; au bout d'une seconde . C'est le m&#234;me souci avec Adium sur mon compte AIM.
> J'ai une 9box et derri&#232;re un routeur avec les ports iChats d'ouverts.
> 
> Ca fonctionne pour vous ?
> ...


J'ai le même sosucis avec iChat et la 9box en mode routeur wifi

Comment fait-on pour modifier le port de AIM, il faut l'ouvrir sur la 9 box, comme les autres ports iChat ?

Merci de votre aide, je pique des crises sur ce problème depuis 6 mois, etpersonne n'a été capable de m'aider !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Avril 2007)

je ne sais pas , j'utilise Adium :love:


----------



## Ax6 (30 Avril 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> je ne sais pas , j'utilise Adium :love:



Bravo tu as fait avancer le schmilblick  



chamberien a dit:


> J'ai le m&#234;me sosucis avec iChat et la 9box en mode routeur wifi
> 
> Comment fait-on pour modifier le port de AIM, il faut l'ouvrir sur la 9 box, comme les autres ports iChat ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide, je pique des crises sur ce probl&#232;me depuis 6 mois, etpersonne n'a &#233;t&#233; capable de m'aider !



Ben euh oui, vas y tente, &#231;a ne tuera pas ton mac ni ta box


----------



## moonwalk9r (1 Mai 2007)

avec une neufbox de type trio 3x, de fortes chance que ca ne passe pas


----------



## chamberien (2 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Bravo tu as fait avancer le schmilblick
> 
> 
> 
> Ben euh oui, vas y tente, &#231;a ne tuera pas ton mac ni ta box


J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; changer le port en 443 dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences iChat, la connexion avec AIM se fait maintenant, mais iChat ne fonctionne pas "bande passante insuffisante". Pourtant j'ai essay&#233; TV &#233;teinte avec un test de bande passante correct&#8230;
Je ne comprends plus rien !

AU SECOURS


----------



## moonwalk9r (4 Mai 2007)

chamberien a dit:


> Je ne comprends plus rien !
> 
> AU SECOURS



Regarde mon post précedent et réponds...


----------



## spleen (21 Mai 2007)

Bon... après moults hésitations, revirements, tergiversations.... j'ai décidé de quitter Orange et FT pour l'offre ADSL + tél + ligne chez Neuf. Activation prévue dans une quinzaine de jours.
Les baisses de débit chez Orange devenaient trop fréquentes et insupportables.
Je ne suis pas sûr que cela sera mieux chez Neuf, mais au moins ils sont moins chers  
Par contre, j'ai lu qu'il y avait parfois une incompatibilité entre certaines Boxes et les DSLAM ECI (synchros impossibles, débits ridicules...), contrairement aux Alcatel.
Avez vous déja été confronté à ces problèmes sur cette technologie de DSLAM ?


----------



## Ax6 (21 Mai 2007)

Mon DSLAM est un ECI ou DUCENT... et je n'ai aucun problème de débit, maintenant, les DSLAM sont juste des relais et je ne pense pas qu'une box soit sensible aux types de DSLAM. Et quand bien même, à mon avis, les FAI, si ils connaissaient ce type de soucis, il arrangeraient le coup...

Sinon je connais pas mal de personnes qui sont chez 9, et ils n'ont eu aucun soucis majeurs, ou alors les soucis sont réglés rapidement (Je me souviens avoir eu 7 euros de remise sur ma facture parce que soit-disant, mon téléphone avait eu des soucis pendant quelques heures... Je ne leur avais jamais rien réclamé, jl'avais même pas vu :rateau

ils sont sympa chez 9...


----------



## spleen (21 Mai 2007)

Le ciel t'entende Ax6. Ou a défaut du ciel, au moins France Télécom...  
En fait, ce dont je parlais est connu sous le nom de "bug ECI". 
Même si Neuf (et les autres, puisque Free est également confronté à ce problème) réagit rapidement, ils sont dépendants de FT (qui dans ce cas envoie un technicien sur site).
Enfin, je verrai bien d'ici une quinzaine de jours. D'ici là


----------



## moonwalk9r (23 Mai 2007)

Effcetivement il y a bien un pb d'intéropabilité entre les box neuf et les dslam eci (uniquement en non-dégroupé forcément) ce qui va jouer sur la synchro   et dans ce cas pas d'autre choix que de changer de modem ou d'attendre la maj


----------



## spleen (23 Mai 2007)

Ca tombe bien, j'ai reçu la Neuf box aujourd'hui. Bien avant la date prévue de construction de la ligne Neuf et d'activation ADSL  
De toute façon, n'étant pas d'une nature particulièrement patiente, s'il s'avère qu'il y a un problème de compatibilité avec la plaque ECI, ça sera résiliation de l'abonnement, révocation du prélèvement automatique et retour chez le couple infernal FT/Orange.
Mais ne soyons pas médisants envers un des principaux acteurs d'un secteur d'activité réputé pour son sérieux et sa fiabilité  
Wait and see...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2007)

N'oublie pas de retirer le condensateur de ta prise t&#233;l&#233;phonique  Ca peux aider :love:


----------



## spleen (23 Mai 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> N'oublie pas de retirer le condensateur de ta prise téléphonique  Ca peux aider :love:



En effet, il faudra que je pense à vérifier ça


----------



## Ax6 (24 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> En effet, il faudra que je pense à vérifier ça


 
Tu peux déjà tout configurer, quand j'ai résilié de chez AOL pour aller sur le 9, dans la semaine ou j'ai eu ma 9box, j'ai pu me connecté, j'ai eu le courrier d'activation 2 semaines après 

Sinon, pour les condensateurs, seules les install' téléphoniques qui datent de plus de 20ans en ont ... Et d'ailleurs, on s'en servaient juste pour savoir si la ligne télephonique avait bien été créée je crois  (quand je dis "on", c'est FT)


----------



## spleen (24 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tu peux déjà tout configurer, quand j'ai résilié de chez AOL pour aller sur le 9, dans la semaine ou j'ai eu ma 9box, j'ai pu me connecté, j'ai eu le courrier d'activation 2 semaines après



Heuuu... pour l'instant j'ai toujours ma ligne FT avec l'abonnement ADSL Orange (je vais envoyer le courrier de résiliation à Orange demain).
Je pense qu'il faut quand même que Neuf fasse reconstruire la ligne en leur nom par FT pour que la Neuf Box reçue cette semaine (soit 5 jours après l'inscription par téléphone) puisse être utilisée ?  et d'après ce que j'ai compris, ça implique une coupure brève de la ligne... pour le moment, rien qui ressemble à ça.
C'est un peu tôt non ?


----------



## Ax6 (24 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Heuuu... pour l'instant j'ai toujours ma ligne FT avec l'abonnement ADSL Orange (je vais envoyer le courrier de r&#233;siliation &#224; Orange demain).
> Je pense qu'il faut quand m&#234;me que Neuf fasse reconstruire la ligne en leur nom par FT pour que la Neuf Box re&#231;ue cette semaine (soit 5 jours apr&#232;s l'inscription par t&#233;l&#233;phone) puisse &#234;tre utilis&#233;e ?  et d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris, &#231;a implique une coupure br&#232;ve de la ligne... pour le moment, rien qui ressemble &#224; &#231;a.
> C'est un peu t&#244;t non ?



En fait, il existe 3 r&#233;seaux diff&#233;rents : FT, Free et LDcom (appartenant &#224; 9) apr&#232;s, toutes les lignes adsl sont sous-lou&#233;es par FT, donc tout ce qu'ils ont &#224; faire c'est &#224; aller &#224; ton DSLAM, d&#233;brancher ta ligne de FT et la remettre sur le raccord LDcom, donc la manip en elle m&#234;me prend 10 minutes... en fait c'est le temps que les techniciens se d&#233;placent...

Comme toujours, je simplifie au max, mais dans l'ensemble c'est &#231;a 

Donc tu peux tr&#232;s bien avoir ta connexion dans la semaine, comme dans 3 semaines, c'est en fonction des dispo des &#233;quipes de travail , si ils d&#233;cident de se faire un pain p&#226;t&#233; et une canette avant de refaire ta ligne, &#231;a mettra 1h de plus


----------



## spleen (24 Mai 2007)

Oui ça c'est pour basculer ma ligne téléphonique chez Neuf.
Mais l'activation ADSL, c'est une manip supplémentaire, ou ça se fait en même temps ?


----------



## vincebart (24 Mai 2007)

Ax6 a dit:


> ...Donc tu peux très bien avoir ta connexion dans la semaine, comme dans 3 semaines, c'est en fonction des dispo des équipes de travail , si ils décident de se faire un pain pâté et une canette avant de refaire ta ligne, ça mettra 1h de plus


 
 ...moi qui compte passer d'AOL a 9 dans les jours qui viennent......

j'espere que les techniciens n'auront pas trop faim :mouais:  :rateau: 


Vince


----------



## Ax6 (24 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Oui ça c'est pour basculer ma ligne téléphonique chez Neuf.
> Mais l'activation ADSL, c'est une manip supplémentaire, ou ça se fait en même temps ?



Normalement ils font tout d'un coup, ou plutôt lorsqu'ils basculent la ligne chez eux, l'ADSL est activé d'office...


----------



## vincebart (24 Mai 2007)

Hey !

   le 9 vient de m'appeler, j'ai failli souscrire, mais je n'avais pas un RIB sur moi...bref
la nana m'a dit qu'a partir du jour de la souscription, la neufbox arrive deux semaines plus tard, date a laquelle il faut envoyer la lettre de resiliation chez AOL (mon fournisseur actue) et une semaine aprés ça, tout est OK, ligne activée. Bon...c'est la normale je suppose...bah ça me derange pas trop vu que je suis aux Pays-Bas en ce moment, et ça pendant encore 3 semaines, tout sera pret quand je reviendrai !...j'espere ...

Une petite question: la 9box est bien ? Je dois m'attendre a quoi niveau configuration ? et jusqu'a combien de mettre (en interieur) on capte quelque chose de correct ?

Bon ben yapuka attendre l'appel du 9 :mouais::rateau:

Good evenning !


----------



## spleen (24 Mai 2007)

vincebart a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> le 9 vient de m'appeler, j'ai failli souscrire, mais je n'avais pas un RIB sur moi...bref
> la nana m'a dit qu'a partir du jour de la souscription, la neufbox arrive deux semaines plus tard, date a laquelle il faut envoyer la lettre de resiliation chez AOL (mon fournisseur actue) et une semaine aprés ça, tout est OK, ligne activée. Bon...c'est la normale je suppose...bah ça me derange pas trop vu que je suis aux Pays-Bas en ce moment, et ça pendant encore 3 semaines, tout sera pret quand je reviendrai !...j'espere ...
> ...



J'ai reçu la Neuf Box 5 jours après l'inscription par téléphone (week end compris)  
Le même jour je recevais aussi le courrier de confirmation de l'inscription avec les identifiants  
D'après ce que j'ai vu de cette Box, elle a l'air vraiment pas mal du tout. Prises et câbles bien identifiés par couleurs (ça c'est pour les boulets dans mon genre...), 3 ports ethernet pour le réseau. Pour la portée Wi Fi je ne sais pas.
En tout cas, elle me fait meilleure impression que la Livebox...


----------



## Ax6 (25 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> J'ai re&#231;u la Neuf Box 5 jours apr&#232;s l'inscription par t&#233;l&#233;phone (week end compris)
> Le m&#234;me jour je recevais aussi le courrier de confirmation de l'inscription avec les identifiants
> D'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai vu de cette Box, elle a l'air vraiment pas mal du tout. Prises et c&#226;bles bien identifi&#233;s par couleurs (&#231;a c'est pour les boulets dans mon genre...), 3 ports ethernet pour le r&#233;seau. Pour la port&#233;e Wi Fi je ne sais pas.
> En tout cas, elle me fait meilleure impression que la Livebox...


 
Au niveau de la port&#233;e WIFI, ou que j'aille dans ma maison, je capte, m&#234;me dans le jardin... Sinon, il est conseill&#233; d'envoyer sa lettre de r&#233;siliation en m&#234;me temps que de prendre l'abonnement chez un autre FAI, vu qu'il faut finir le mois en cours g&#233;n&#233;ralement, et que le temps de recevoir l'autre box et l'activation, pour moi le timing &#233;tait bon &#224; l'&#233;poque.

Sans compt&#233; que le 9 m'a rembours&#233; les frais de r&#233;siliation de chez AOL 

PS : d&#233;sol&#233; pour mon langage pas tr&#232;s frenss&#233; XD mais je suis pas tr&#232;s bien reveill&#233; aujourd'hui...


----------



## vincebart (25 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

  ben en fait je vais rester chez AOL, ils m'ont propose une offre a 34,90 euros (comme le 9) avec les memes options, et le truc qui fait pencher la balance c'est qu'en restant chez AOL, je n'ai pas besoin de payer la resiliation.

Quelqu'un a l'AOLBox ? comment est-elle ? facilement parametrable ? (je demande ca ici car je n'ai pas vu de discussion ouverte a propos d'AOL comme il y en a pour le 9, club-internet ou la livebox  )

Merci et bonne journee a vous !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mai 2007)

Il me semble que Neuf rembourse les frais de r&#233;siliation jusqu'&#224; 100 euros


----------



## vincebart (25 Mai 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Il me semble que Neuf rembourse les frais de résiliation jusqu'à 100 euros


 
j'en ai aussi entendu parler...mais je n'ai pas demande en fait. 
Meme si c'est vrai et que je peux en profiter, je vais rester chez AOL, cela fait longtemps que je n'ai aps eu a m'en plaindre, et deux amis habitant dans les coins de chez moi ont eu de gros problemes avec le 9.

Donc, dans trois semaines, je passe de 512k a 8Mo ! non d'un tgv, ca decoiffe :rateau:


----------



## Ax6 (26 Mai 2007)

vincebart a dit:


> j'en ai aussi entendu parler...mais je n'ai pas demande en fait.
> Meme si c'est vrai et que je peux en profiter, je vais rester chez AOL, cela fait longtemps que je n'ai aps eu a m'en plaindre, et deux amis habitant dans les coins de chez moi ont eu de gros problemes avec le 9.
> 
> Donc, dans trois semaines, je passe de 512k a 8Mo ! non d'un tgv, ca decoiffe :rateau:



Bah de toute façon AOL a été racheté par 9 donc, c'est du pareil au même sauf que l'interface d'AOL sent la moule, ou plutôt le poisson pas frais...

Jdis ça car j'ai été chez AOL pendant longtemps, entre la mémoire vive que me sucait l'interface d'AOL,  les "à bientôt" intempestifs, les sites innaccessibles via l'interface.

Et mon cousin qui y est encore, étant à 2 Mégas, un jour, il a eu des soucis de connexions, quand ils y ont remédiés, il est passé à 4 mégas, 3 semaines après, lorsqu'ils l'ont rappelé pour avoir un avis sur l'intervention, il a dit : c'est génial, ma connexion a doublé... Dans la semaine qui a suivit il est retombé à 2 Mégas :rateau: Maintenant c'était peut-être une coincidence...


Non franchement j'en garde un mauvais souvenir, maintenant peut-être que ça a changé.


----------



## spleen (27 Mai 2007)

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai re&#231;u un courrier de Neuf me confirmant qu'ils remboursent les frais de r&#233;siliation, ou les frais d'ouverture de ligne FT, &#224; concurrence de 55&#8364;


----------



## Ax6 (27 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai re&#231;u un courrier de Neuf me confirmant qu'ils remboursent les frais de r&#233;siliation, ou les frais d'ouverture de ligne FT, &#224; concurrence de 55&#8364;



Ta vu, ils sont gentils chez 9... Par contre leur hotline, ils viennent d'embaucher, &#231;a devient lourd sur les bords 

Bo je suis pass&#233; par l&#224;, mais ce week end j'ai eu un sushi de WIFI, ma carte est tomb&#233; en rade, j'ai beau leur dire que j'ai fait tous les tests &#224; faire, que je les ai pas attendu pour les faire, et que c'est ma carte qui est en rade, ils m'ont quand m&#234;me pris 15 minutes pour me faire faire des pseudos tests &#224; la con...

Enfin bref, tu rep&#232;res rapidement les nouveaux Tech Supports &#224; leur fa&#231;on de meubler les blancs dans la discussion, pendant qu'ils chechent comment r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me... Genre 

Apr&#232;s les pr&#233;sentations :
- Mon soucis c'est la carte wifi de la 9box qui est HS j'ai fait plusieurs test...
- alors vous m'avez dit que vous aviez la 9box, la neuf box la 9box, alors ici ah oui, cliquez sur "d&#233;marrer"
- Je vous ai dit que j'ai un Mac
- Ah oui alors euuh, vous avez une 9box c'est &#231;a ?
- Oui une 9Box et un mac en wifi, qui ne fonctionne pas en WIFI donc, mais qui fonctionne en ethernet, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;initialis&#233; la box reconfigur&#233; enti&#232;rement, c'est le SSID qui n'apparait plus dans la recherche r&#233;seau WIFI...
- Ah oui, et bien on va r&#233;initialis&#233;, pour cela //
- // je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;initialis&#233;... c'est la carte wifi qui est HS.
- Ah oui, vous &#234;tes sur mac c'est &#231;a ?
GROS BLANC (genre on bascule le micro sur Mute)
- Allo ? Allo ? quel con il est partit demander conseil &#224; son chef :rateau:
- Oui Allo, bon ben apparemment c'est la carte WIFI qui est HS
- (interieurement : tiens donc ?)
- on va vous faire un &#233;change, d'ici quelques jours vous allez recevoir une nouvelle carte WIFI, il faudra renvoyer l'ancienne avec la boite pr&#233;-affanchie...
- Ah et donc il &#224; fallu 15 minutes pour en arriver &#224; cette conclusion ? ben merci quand m&#234;me Au revoir.
- Au revoir Monsieur, le 9 vous souhaite une bone fin de
TUT TUT TUT TUT


----------



## spleen (27 Mai 2007)

Certaines mauvaises langues disent que les hot liners ont pour consigne de garder les clients en ligne le plus longtemps possible  
Les gens sont méchants tout de même


----------



## Ax6 (28 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Certaines mauvaises langues disent que les hot liners ont pour consigne de garder les clients en ligne le plus longtemps possible
> Les gens sont m&#233;chants tout de m&#234;me



Oui, mais est en fait, c'est l'inverse, un hotliner est constamment &#233;valu&#233;...
J'ai &#233;t&#233; hotliner pour clubi, c'est pour cela que j'en parle, on est &#233;valu&#233; par le temps en ligne, la moyenne d'un hotliner "normal" est de 8 minutes... La r&#232;gle c'est de ne jamais d&#233;passer les 30 minutes, sinon (chez clubi) &#231;a coupe...

Ne blamons pas les hotliners, les nouveaux gal&#232;rent, car il y a la blinde de trucs &#224; retenir, c'est pas simple de :

- R&#233;pondre au client
- &#201;viter les blancs dans la conversation
- Ne pas utiliser de mots inclus dans la liste noire (genre les mots : probl&#232;me, attendre, allo etc...)
- noter la conversation dans un fichier texte
- Analyser le probl&#232;me du client
- Suivre une m&#233;thodologie dans l'ordre pour r&#233;gler un probl... euhhh soucis.
- Inclure des petites notes de : Nous pouvons vous proposer tel service pour autant par mois....
- Satisfaire le client
- Tout ceci dans une salle ou 50 Tech supports parlent en m&#234;me temps
- D&#232;s que le client raccroche, le t&#233;l&#233;phone sonne, et 2 sonneries max avant de r&#233;pondre... 
- Enregistrer la fiche du client en ayant tout not&#233; (manip + discussion) alors qu'un nouveau client expose son probl... euh soucis

Et j'en passe


Et tout &#231;a en 8 minutes par clients... Pendant 8h par jour 

Non franchement, pour avoir travaill&#233; quelques mois dedans, au d&#233;but, on gal&#232;re &#224; mort, on prends les clients pendant 20 minutes pour une manip' qui ne prends plus que 5 minutes au bout de 2 mois de TAF...

Je rep&#232;re les newbies Tech support (hotliner en fait ) d&#232;s le d&#233;but, &#231;a me saoule, mais je comprends quand m&#234;me alors je leur facilite la chose en leur disant toutes les manip' d&#233;j&#224; effectu&#233; avant appel et la conclusion de ces manip'...

M&#234;me si ce boulet ne veux pas comprendre tellement il essai de suivre &#224; la lettre ses 2 semaines de formations intensives...

Bref, &#233;vitons de dire que le but des hotlines est de garder le client en ligne le plus longtemps... alors que c'est l'inverse. 

Et soyez gentils avec mes anciens coll&#232;gues :rateau:


----------



## moonwalk9r (29 Mai 2007)

C'est pas faux du tout ça, mais malheureusement il faut comprendre que les techs ne peuvent pas prendre au serieux tout ce que disent les clients :rateau:


----------



## spleen (30 Mai 2007)

Bon ben &#231;a y est... je suis connect&#233; par le Neuf, en abonnement ADSL + ligne t&#233;l.
Inscription le 19 mai, coupure de la ligne FT lundi 28 mai, r&#233;tablissement avec activation ADSL aujourd'hui (soit moins de 2 jours de coupure). 
Pour l'instant, tout est nickel. La configuration automatique en ethernet sur le Mac est toujours aussi impressionnante de simplicit&#233;  
Par contre, le d&#233;bit  
Les jours fastes, j'&#233;tais &#224; 2 Mo chez Orange, l&#224; je ne d&#233;passe pas le 1 Mo (je n'ai pas de condensateur, j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233 :mouais: 
Pourtant, avec 2600 m et 28 db pour ma ligne, Neuf m'avait annonc&#233; 5 Mo...


----------



## Ax6 (31 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Bon ben &#231;a y est... je suis connect&#233; par le Neuf, en abonnement ADSL + ligne t&#233;l.
> Inscription le 19 mai, coupure de la ligne FT lundi 28 mai, r&#233;tablissement avec activation ADSL aujourd'hui (soit moins de 2 jours de coupure).
> Pour l'instant, tout est nickel. La configuration automatique en ethernet sur le Mac est toujours aussi impressionnante de simplicit&#233;
> Par contre, le d&#233;bit
> ...



Si tu as plusieurs prises t&#233;l&#233;phoniques chez toi, essaye les toutes, sachant que la prise principale (la plus proche de la rue) est conseill&#233;e pour avoir le meilleur d&#233;bit.

Sinon appelle les pour voir ce qu'il en est...

Tu peux aussi tester la 2&#232;me prise ethernet de la box...


----------



## moonwalk9r (31 Mai 2007)

Je dirais plutôt mb que mo 

Quant au débit c'est a voir, tu est dégroupé? regarde quel est ton débit de synchro avant de changer de prise


----------



## Ax6 (31 Mai 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt mb que mo



C'est la même chose, byte et octet


----------



## moonwalk9r (31 Mai 2007)

C'est pas faux et je ne dit pas le contraire mais :

Bytes = B
Bit = b
 

1 Bytes = 1 octet = 8 bits 

Et un d&#233;bit de 5 mo... &#231;a fait bien r&#233;ver !


----------



## Ax6 (31 Mai 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> C'est pas faux et je ne dit pas le contraire mais :
> 
> Bytes = B
> Bit = b
> ...



Ok, bien joué, je l'avais pas vu comme ça


----------



## spleen (31 Mai 2007)

:rose:   oui évidemment c'est Mb et pas Mo. Enfin là, c'est plutôt Kb...  
Concrètement, je n'ai qu'une seule prise, installée l'année dernière par FT (avec la ligne).
Mon NRA n'est pas dégroupé. 
Où puis je voir le "débit de synchro" ?  sur l'interface web de la box ?


----------



## Ax6 (31 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> :rose:   oui évidemment c'est Mb et pas Mo. Enfin là, c'est plutôt Kb...
> Concrètement, je n'ai qu'une seule prise, installée l'année dernière par FT (avec la ligne).
> Mon NRA n'est pas dégroupé.
> Où puis je voir le "débit de synchro" ?  sur l'interface web de la box ?




Oui, dans l'onglet information puis modem

Pour infos je suis à 6 Mégas :

Voici mon tableau avec notamment l'atténuation, mais ce ne sont que des données de configuration, et pas des données "en direct"

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Statut ligne ADSL

*[/FONT]           [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Débits de synchronisation [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]                                                                         [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Débit descendant [/FONT]                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 7616 Kbps [/FONT]                                                         
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  Débit montant [/FONT]                       [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 800 Kbps

[/FONT]​                              [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Informations ligne ADSL[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Downstream Noise Margin                      [/FONT]                                          [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 9.75 dB                      
[/FONT]                                                                            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Downstream Attenuation                      [/FONT]                                          [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 37.00 dB                      [/FONT]                                                                            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Upstream Noise Margin                      [/FONT]                                          [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 17.00 dB                      
[/FONT]                                                                            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Upstream Attenuation                      [/FONT]                                          [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 22.00 dB[/FONT]

Sur ce test

Ma bande passante est de : 5366.255 Kbps  (670.782 Ko/sec)


----------



## moonwalk9r (31 Mai 2007)

Comme je le disait un peu plus haut, si tu est ND, il va falloir prendre ton mal en patience... Ton débit de synchro est surement correct, mais pas mal de conduit de collecte sont saturés...:mouais: 

AX6: ton débit est presque correct, mais ce ne sont pas forcément des données de config (dans ton cas si  , tu est sur un profil fixe adsl1) la différence entre ta synchro et ta bande passante s'explique par le fait que c'est ton débit en ATM qui s'affiche dans l'interface modem.


----------



## spleen (31 Mai 2007)

Bon voilà ce que ça donne dans l'interface de la neuf box :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=14338&stc=1&d=1180630257

Le test de la mire Neuf me donne moins d'1 Mb (d'autres testeurs sont à peu près d'accord là dessus).
Mais en fait, je crois que le problème c'est que mon NRA non-dégroupé n'est pas équipé ADSL Max. Et d'après ce que j'ai compris, et ça confirme ce que tu dis Moonwalk9r, je ne peux pas de toute façon avoir plus de 2 Mb.


----------



## moonwalk9r (31 Mai 2007)

La c'est clair, saturation ou pas, tu est sur un profil fixe 2.4M ATM.

En clair c'est le maximum que tu peut avoir actuellement, en modifiant ton profil tu devrait pouvoir gratter quelques mégas au vu de ton bruit descendant ...mais en ND les techs Neuf n'auront pas la main


----------



## spleen (1 Juin 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> *en modifiant ton profil* tu devrait pouvoir gratter quelques mégas au vu de ton bruit descendant ...mais en ND les techs Neuf n'auront pas la main



Quelles modifications ? parce que j'aimerais quand même obtenir 2 Mb réels en IP.
Par ailleurs, les paramètres de messagerie POP à rentrer dans Mail pour récupérer les emails du Neuf, c'est bien pop.neuf.fr en réception et smtp.neuf.fr en émission ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (1 Juin 2007)

Oui c'est bien ça


----------



## Ax6 (1 Juin 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Par ailleurs, les param&#232;tres de messagerie POP &#224; rentrer dans Mail pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les emails du Neuf, c'est bien pop.neuf.fr en r&#233;ception et smtp.neuf.fr en &#233;mission ?



Oui, c'est exactement &#231;a : 

Dans serveur de reception : pop.neuf.fr
Nom d'utilisateur : tonpseudo (ne mets pas @neuf.fr)
ton mot de passe neuf...bien entendu.

dans "r&#233;glage du serveur" tu mets smtp.neuf.fr
ssl : d&#233;coch&#233;
port : 25
authentification : aucune
Nom d'utilisateur et mot de pase tu ne mets rien...

Chez moi &#231;a fonctionne comme &#231;a 

_EDIT : Grilled by Moonwalk9r_


----------



## qiqong (1 Juin 2007)

bonsoir,

je profite de ce fil pour vous demander un conseil au sujet de la neufbox trio 3c; 
j'ai donc ce modem qui n'a qu'une prise ethernet à laquelle je reliais ma borne airport extreme & ça marchait très bien

désormais neuf m'a activé la tv mais le decodeur tv se branche sur la prise ethernet

donc j'ai acheté un switch netgear fs 605 auquel j'ai branché la 9box, sur ce switch j'ai branché le decodeur tv, & ça marche donc j'ai branché sur le switch la borne airport extreme & pas de signal

qu'ai-je loupé?

merci d'avance


----------



## vincebart (1 Juin 2007)

Bonsoir,

  juste en passant, je pensais recevoir une AOLBox etant donne que c'est AOL que j'ai appele pour changer d'abonnement et a la place j'ai recu la 9box. Donc, chose que je ne savais pas, AOL a ete rachete par le 9. Par ailleurs, je les ai appele vendredi dernier, donc 1 semaine pour recevoir la box. Jusqu'ici, rien a redire.
La je suis en stage a l'etranger, je rentre dans deux semaines, donc je verrais comment marche la bete...et enfin mon mac va pouvoir respirer avec 8Mo  au lieu de 512Ko :rose: !

Bonne soiree a vous.

Hav fun


----------



## samoussa (5 Juin 2007)

quelqu'un peut peut être me renseigner. J'ai une NB4 et ma connexion wifi est ok, par contre ma connexion ethernet est très lente. Mon débit descendant est pourtant de 7116 kb/s ce qui semble être dans les normes. :mouais:


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Juin 2007)

Ca vient peut-être plutot de l'ordi en lui même ?

T'as essayé d'inverser les ordi en eth et wifi ?


----------



## wip (6 Juin 2007)

qiqong a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> je profite de ce fil pour vous demander un conseil au sujet de la neufbox trio 3c;
> j'ai donc ce modem qui n'a qu'une prise ethernet à laquelle je reliais ma borne airport extreme & ça marchait très bien
> ...


Je pense que la prise ethernet de ta box ne doit transmettre que le signal pour le décodeur TV maintenant... Essayes de voir si tu peux obtenir un autre modem avec plusieurs prises ethernet, dont une uniquement pour le décodeur... :hein:


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Juin 2007)

Le t3c, dans son interface tu peut le v&#233;rifier si le port eth est d&#233;di&#233; TV ou pas 
Et c'est surement le cas vu que tu as la tv, ca marchera donc si tu coche "sans service video" mais aprtir de l&#224;; la tv ne fonctionnera plus...

La il te faut minimum un t3d, fast, voir nb4


----------



## spleen (21 Juin 2007)

Une petite question sur le Neuf : vous arrivez à joindre un interlocuteur du service client vous ? (pour un problème commercial)
Quand j'appelle la hot line, après 10 minutes de messages divers (à caractère informatif  ) et appuyé 75 fois sur diverses touches, ça me renvoie systématiquement sur leur site web.
Apparemment, on ne peut joindre que le support technique


----------



## moonwalk9r (21 Juin 2007)

Ils y en pourtant qui y arrivent, jt'assure !
 mais c'est vrai qu'actuellement j'ai comme l'impression qu'il y a un pb avec le svi...


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous,

Après avoir ramé deux jours (non sans l'aide experte de Tuscapisq ), je viens vers vous parce que là je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir.

L'installation est la suivante:
Neuf box modèle FAST 3302
Derrière Airport extrême (la toute dernière) reliée sur ethernet 1 (actuellement pontée)
un mac mini (PPC) en 10,4,10 que je veux utiliser pour le partage web et un accès ftp et ard distant. Sur le mini, tout est prêt y compris le daemon si besoin.

J'ai créé le domaine dyndns dûment activé. Mais là malgré les diverses solutions envisagées... personne n'accède aux pages web...

Comment configurer la 9box, quels ports ouvrir, quid des NAT, ...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## moonwalk9r (30 Juin 2007)

Il te faut juste rediriger le port 80 vers l'ip de ta machine, saches que tu ne pourra pas y acceder de chez toi ni avec ton ip wan ni avec le dyndns sinon ca "boucle" il te faudra utiliser l'ip 127.0.0.1


----------



## vleroy (30 Juin 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Il te faut juste rediriger le port 80 vers l'ip de ta machine, saches que tu ne pourra pas y acceder de chez toi ni avec ton ip wan ni avec le dyndns sinon ca "boucle" il te faudra utiliser l'ip 127.0.0.1



je t'ai envoyé un mp


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Après avoir ramé deux jours (non sans l'aide experte de Tuscapisq ), je viens vers vous parce que là je ne vois pas comment m'en sortir.



On se calme la :modo: c'est Tucpasquic, quapisC?


----------



## vleroy (1 Juillet 2007)

tu vérifies l'orthographe à cette heure, mais que fais -tu à cette heure là?      
bon hé fo allez au lit


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> bon h&#233; fo allez au lit



C'est quoi c'torthoraphe :affraid:

J'vai y aller, mais j'ai aid&#233; quelqu'un  , tu comprends 

C'est dingue, on a meme pas ete touch&#233; par le bug de 4h


----------



## vleroy (1 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est quoi c'torthoraphe :affraid:
> 
> J'vai y aller, mais j'ai aidé quelqu'un  , tu comprends
> 
> C'est dingue, on a meme pas ete touché par le bug de 4h



allez arrête, ca fait jeune couple qui démarre: allez c'est toi qui raccroche, non c'est toi, oh non c'est toi... non c'est toi

(ca se coupe pas tout seul ichat?)      

bon allez demain j'ai un tuto à me faire pour la solution!!!!


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> allez arrête, ca fait jeune couple qui démarre: allez c'est toi qui raccroche, non c'est toi, oh non c'est toi... non c'est toi
> 
> (ca se coupe pas tout seul ichat?)
> 
> bon allez demain j'ai un tuto à me faire pour la solution!!!!



Soit explicite, parle de toi, de nous


----------



## vleroy (2 Juillet 2007)

Comment publier ses pages web, accéder à ARD derrière une airport extrême elle même derrière une neuf box (Fast 3302). 

Avec la collaboration de tucpasquic 

Principe général : d'une manière générale, l'interface de la 3302 n'est pas exploitable, on va donc faire confiance à l'airport et réduire au maximum les fonctions de la 3302 (que l'on ne peut schinter à 100% sinon plus téléphone )

1/ Créer un compte chez http://www.dyndns.com (gratuit)
2/ dans l'onglet support choisir Tools et activer un hote de type toto.homedns.org

3/ Réinitialiser la 9box. Sur le port ethernet 1, accéder à l'interface depuis safari en tapant l'adresse 192.168.30.1. Maintenance > Réinitialiser le modem
4/ Onglet avancé > DHCP : sélectionner le DHCP puis arrêter.
5/ Vérifier que le coupe feu est désactivé (je n'ai pas vérifié si cela marche avec, mais il y a peu de chance)
Le FAST 3302 est désormais prêt à laisser jouer l'airport.  

6/ Réinitialiser l'airport et la brancher en ethernet sur le fast 3302 (port 1)
7/ Détecter la borne > configuration avec l'assistant et valider les options de sécurité.
Choisir la deuxième option pour le réseau (donc l'airport va gérer DHCP et NAT)
8/ choix de ppoe et on entre les identifiants fournis par le neuf (connexion)
9/ Configurer le DHCP (les options de base sont pré-remplies)
10/ Dans la case Réservations, rentrer la mac adresse de l'ordi et choisissez l'IP
11/Dans l'onglet Bonjour, cocher "utiliser un nom d'hote sur zone élargie" et saisir les éléments choisis chez Dyndns
12/ Ensuite deux voies:
A- Mapper les ports (onglet NAT) vers l'IP choisie et réservée
B- Dans le cas d'un poste fixe (dans mon cas un mini), toujours dans l'onglet NAT, cocher "activer hote l'hote par défaut sur " et mettre l'IP fixe.

Pour ARD, FTP, SSH, mettre les services en route dans mappage de port et indiquer l'IP concernée (vrai pour tous les services)

Le reste, c'est le mac qui gère. 

Voila, c'est opérationnel.


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, 
Levé de si bon matin pour poster la soluc' 

j'y crois pas  tu as meme reussi a ecrit Tucpasquic correctement


----------



## vleroy (2 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> tu as meme reussi a ecrit Tucpasquic



La seule solution pour ton pseudo:
ichat pomme I
pomme C pomme V


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (18 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis abonné Cégétel et ma c-box (=ancienne 9box) me fait des siennes.
-La connexion USB n'a jamais marché depuis un an (si, pendant quelques jours)
-Un des deux ports ("Ethernet 2") est affiché inactif, et je n'ai plus qu'un seul port est connecté
-Je ne peux plus téléphoner avec le tél branché à la C-Box (j'ai essayé deux téléphones)

Si quelqu'un a une solution, ça me dispenserait peut-être d'appeler la hotline. 

Autre chose : est-ce que vous me conseillez de migrer vers 9 ?


----------



## Ax6 (19 Juillet 2007)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis abonn&#233; C&#233;g&#233;tel et ma c-box (=ancienne 9box) me fait des siennes.
> -La connexion USB n'a jamais march&#233; depuis un an (si, pendant quelques jours)
> -Un des deux ports ("Ethernet 2") est affich&#233; inactif, et je n'ai plus qu'un seul port est connect&#233;
> ...


 
Salut

Si ta cBox est HS, comme on peut facilement le croire, appelle la hotline, de l&#224;, ils vont te faire faire un Hard Reset pour remettre en r&#233;glages d'usine la box(en appuyant sur un petit bouton derri&#232;re la box) puis une reconfiguration comme si tu venais de recevoir ta box...

Je te conseille donc de faire ce reset et de voir si &#231;a d&#233;conne toujours, puis, lorsque tu appelleras la hotline, tu pourras leur dire que le reset n'a rien corrig&#233;.

De l&#224;, ils t'&#233;changeront la box gratuitement, et moi, je te conseillerai de demander &#224; avoir le service client&#232;le pour migrer sur 9, et plut&#244;t que de faire un &#233;change standard de box, tu aura la 9box, et avec un peu de chance, la nouvelle...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (19 Juillet 2007)

Salut !
Ma C-box est sûrement HS, d'ailleurs je vais en avoir une nouvelle (le reset n'avait rien donné).

Je ne suis pas très confiant envers 9 et en plus je ne veux pas de dégroupage total alors que le 100% 9box me l'impose, je crois.

En plus, d'après ce que tu me dis, je ne suis même pas sûr d'avoir la nouvelle 9box ; si j'ai bien compris ce que raconte le site pour la migration, il faut payer 49 pour l'avoir...


----------



## Ax6 (19 Juillet 2007)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:


> Salut !
> Ma C-box est sûrement HS, d'ailleurs je vais en avoir une nouvelle (le reset n'avait rien donné).
> 
> Je ne suis pas très confiant envers 9 et en plus je ne veux pas de dégroupage total alors que le 100% 9box me l'impose, je crois.
> ...



Exact pour les 49 euros... c'est une grosse erreur de marketing, car les nouveaux clients ont le droit, eux à cette nouvelle box et ceci sans frais... Sinon de mon côté, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de connexion ni quoi que ce soit, avec le 9... Maintenant je suppose que Cegetel propose exactement les mêmes services, donc si il y a quelque chose qui pêche chez 9, ça sera pareil pour cegetel et AOL...


----------



## moonwalk9r (19 Juillet 2007)

Et le dégroupage total n'est pas obligatoire


----------



## finou42 (20 Juillet 2007)

coucou !!

je suis en vacances chez ma mere qui est chez orange et jessaie d'installer la connexion internet sur mon macbook. il s'agit d un modem adsl sagem fast 800. jai essayé  d installer  avec le cd d installation du FAI mais rien a faire le modem n est pas reconnu.
une idée ?


----------



## Ax6 (20 Juillet 2007)

finou42 a dit:


> coucou !!
> 
> je suis en vacances chez ma mere qui est chez orange et jessaie d'installer la connexion internet sur mon macbook. il s'agit d un modem adsl sagem fast 800. jai essayé  d installer  avec le cd d installation du FAI mais rien a faire le modem n est pas reconnu.
> une idée ?




Par hasard, tu n'aurais pas remarqué qu'ici on est sur le topic 9 Télécom et qu'il y a un topic Wanadoo (orange) ici

En tout cas, pose ta question làbas, ils sauront mieux quoi répondre je pense, même si c'est plus ou moins le même système...


----------



## finou42 (21 Juillet 2007)

oui désolé je suis nouvelle sur le forum en plus et puis avant on avait cégétel avec le meme modem donc vieux reflexes, je vais transférer mon message la bas


----------



## adeb (25 Juillet 2007)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:


> Salut !
> Ma C-box est sûrement HS, d'ailleurs je vais en avoir une nouvelle (le reset n'avait rien donné).
> 
> Je ne suis pas très confiant envers 9 et en plus je ne veux pas de dégroupage total alors que le 100% 9box me l'impose, je crois.
> ...


Non tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de passer en degroupage total pour avoir la nouvelle neuf box, elle est envoy&#233;e aux clients qui migrent chez neuf et qui ont une offre telephonie, seuls les clients en degroupage partiel avec une offre exclusivement internet re&#231;oivent les anciens mod&#232;les.
Pour ton port ethernet inactif, verifie dans l interface qu'il est bien activ&#233;. Par defaut il est configur&#233; pour la t&#233;l&#233; sur adsl et non pour internet.
Ton modem doit &#234;tre une sagem fast 3302 ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (29 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu ma nouvelle C-box, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Maintenant que je lis que le dégroupage total n'est pas obligatoire, je me dis que j'ai peut-être mal fait d'être resté chez Cegetel. Par contre pour la nouvelle 9-box, c'est confus.

Et même pour l'offre 100% neuf-box, le dégroupage total n'est pas nécessaire ?
Et euh je comprends pas bien comment ça se passe concrètement la TV par ADSL : il faut relier la télé à la 9box par un câble, et donc placer la 9box à côté de la télé ?

Mais de toute façon, bizarrement, la page de migration ne veut pas de moi et des mes identifiants bizarrement, peut-être à cause d'une offre particulière que j'ai chez Cegetel, dit le site (présélecion peut-être ?)  

Dernière question : en supposant que je reste Cegetel, qu'ai-je intérêt à faire pour avoir le Wi-Fi ? Acheter le "kit Wi-Fi" officiel, un routeur (lequel ?) ou une clé USB Wifi ?

Bon courage pour répondre à ces multiples interrogations et merci


----------



## moonwalk9r (30 Juillet 2007)

Non le dégroupage total n'est pas obligatoire même en 100% neufbox

La 9box est relié a un decodeur et le decodeur à la tv

Sinon achetes un kit wifi chez eux si tu veut un support


----------



## vleroy (30 Juillet 2007)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:


> Dernière question : en supposant que je reste Cegetel, qu'ai-je intérêt à faire pour avoir le Wi-Fi ? Acheter le "kit Wi-Fi" officiel, un routeur (lequel ?) ou une clé USB Wifi ?
> 
> Bon courage pour répondre à ces multiples interrogations et merci



une airport extrême sera plus paramétrable et offre un rayonnement maxi avec la toute dernière norme 
reste le budget


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (31 Juillet 2007)

Arf, l'airport extreme très peu pour moi, elle n'a rien qui justifie ses 179 eek. L'express, à la rigueur, je veux bien, mais c'est deux fois plus cher que la carte Wi-Fi et un routeur de base.

Ce qui m'inquiète avec la carte Wi-Fi, c'est que si je quitte Cegetel, elle me servira plus à rien je crois.


----------



## vleroy (31 Juillet 2007)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:


> Arf, l'airport extreme très peu pour moi, elle n'a rien qui justifie ses 179 eek. L'express, à la rigueur, je veux bien, mais c'est deux fois plus cher que la carte Wi-Fi et un routeur de base.
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète avec la carte Wi-Fi, c'est que si je quitte Cegetel, elle me servira plus à rien je crois.



sur le budget, je ne peux qu'être d'accord, ce d'autant que l'on peut regretter l'absence d'un port usb et pas de connexion audio comme sur l'airport express. A ce prix là, c'est un loupé.
En revanche, question paramétrage et rayonnement, elles ne jouent pas dans la même cour (et là je te parle d'expérience, j'ai les deux)


----------



## tix (5 Septembre 2007)

Salut a tous et merci d'avance ...

J'ai une borne airport express reliée a une neufbox trio 3D et a ma chaine hifi ... airtunes fonctionne parfaitement mais impossible d'acceder au net ... alors que tout semble opérationnel ...

Merci d'avance

Julien


----------



## vleroy (6 Septembre 2007)

tix a dit:


> Salut a tous et merci d'avance ...
> 
> J'ai une borne airport express reliée a une neufbox trio 3D et a ma chaine hifi ... airtunes fonctionne parfaitement mais impossible d'acceder au net ... alors que tout semble opérationnel ...
> 
> ...



soit tu bridges la box (attention l'effet inverse nécessite une réactivation par le neuf!!!!) et tu actives le ppoe sur l'airport (ma recommandation pour avoir d'office les ports ouverts de base)
Sinon, tu choisis le mode pont de l'airport et zou


----------



## tix (6 Septembre 2007)

merci beaucoup ...
le débit sera le meme qu'elle que soit la solution choisie ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (7 Septembre 2007)

Oui le debit sera le même, par contre ça c'est faux : 





> soit tu bridges la box (attention l'effet inverse nécessite une réactivation par le neuf!!!


----------



## vleroy (7 Septembre 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Oui le debit sera le même, par contre ça c'est faux :



oui ben tu peux toujours la réinitialiser, elle reste en bridge, donc sans interface... à moins que j'ai ps eu de chances avec les trois neufbox que j'ai configuré


----------



## moonwalk9r (7 Septembre 2007)

Une neufbox trio 3D est en mode routeur par defaut, apres un reset elle repasse en routeur.

Et, dans le pire des cas, sur son interface d'administration tu as juste un bouton a coché pour choisir l'un ou l'autre, ou alors je me plante sur les centaines de neufbox que j'ai configurées


----------



## vleroy (8 Septembre 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Une neufbox trio 3D est en mode routeur par defaut, apres un reset elle repasse en routeur.
> 
> Et, dans le pire des cas, sur son interface d'administration tu as juste un bouton a coché pour choisir l'un ou l'autre, ou alors je me plante sur les centaines de neufbox que j'ai configurées



tu as raison, sauf que sur les trois que j'ai resetté (et cela peut durer...), elles restaient en bridge. Alors qu'en passant par le service du neuf, leur reset à distance me les remettaient comme à l'origine. Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Septembre 2007)

Si tu ne fait pas le reset correctement (car il y a une methode précise), ça fait juste un reboot, donc la oui tu peut faire la même chose avec 10 modem, ils resteront bridgé


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Septembre 2007)

Hello ^^,


A mon tour de poser une question. J'ai la toute ernière NeufBox, celle qu'on voit à la télé.

Après test et vérification , j'ai droit à 7.6 MBps, donc près de 8M. Or que je me connecte sur n'importe quel site, grand ou petit, mon débit se limite à 1 M.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi... J'ai le tout dernier iMac Alu, 20" à 2,4 GHZ et je tourne sous MAC OS X 10.4.10 toutes les MAJ de sécurité ont été faites.


J'ai lu y'a quelques semaines que y'avait des limitations de vitesse , il me semble sur ces nouveaux iMac mais avec AirPort, si ça peut vous aider, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver le post. Je ne sais pas si ça a un lien.


Help plese  ^^:love: merci


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Septembre 2007)

> je me connecte sur n'importe quel site, grand ou petit, mon débit se limite à 1 M.



Et comment tu vois ça ?

essai de télécharger un gros fichier en téléchargement direct, genre sur clubic et donne moi ta vitesse de croisière


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Septembre 2007)

Lool , bah c'est ce que je disais ^^, que je sois sur Clubic , Télécharger.com, etc... je n'arrive pas à dépasser les 120 Ko/sec (ce qui équivaut environ à 1M non ? ^^)


Généralement je stagne vers les 115 Ko/Sec ou même des fois je fais du 35 Ko/sec comme par exemple sur le site d'Onyx.


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Septembre 2007)

Ok, et ta testé en ethernet voir si le souci est vraiment lié à Airport ?


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Ok, et ta testé en ethernet voir si le souci est vraiment lié à Airport ?



Bah justement je suis pas connecté en AirPort mais en Ethernet, c'est ça le souci :s , et je peux pas voir si c'est le port du Mac qu'est limité (bien que ça soit un giga ethernet). Donc j'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire


----------



## moonwalk9r (9 Septembre 2007)

Tu est en adsl nu ? dans une zone non dégroupée ?
Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur les forums de support neuf...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Je suis en degroupage totale, j'ai le droit normalement même à la Télé par ADSL mais c'est un peu limite car j'ai 7,5 Mega  .


----------



## moonwalk9r (9 Septembre 2007)

7.5 en atm c'est une offre 8 méga et c'est largement assez pour la tv, si elle est refusée, c parce que ton affaiblissement théorique est supérieur à 38db ou alors parce que tu est en dégroupage total dans une zone non dégroupé (+/-adsl nu). ce qui pourrait expliqué tes problèmes de débit.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Voilà ce que j'ai : 


Débit flux descendant	7616 Kbps
Débit flux montant	800 Kbps
Marge de bruit flux descendant	18.2 dB
Marge de bruit flux montant	18.0 dB
Atténuation flux descendant	23.0 dB
Atténuation flux montant	12.5 dB
Mode de transmission	G.DMTdonc netteent en dessous des 38 dB requis et suis en plus en dégroupage totale car j'ai plus la ligne FT. Sur le site de Neuf ils ont bien dit que j'étais en DT.


Ca doit venir de quelque part c'ets pas possible , j'ai bien le débit, mais il arrive pas ou alors est bloqué ou limité par quelque chose


----------



## moonwalk9r (9 Septembre 2007)

> ou alors parce que tu est en dégroupage total dans une zone non dégroupé (+/-adsl nu). ce qui pourrait expliqué tes problèmes de débit


......


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

?_? c'est cool de s'auto citer 

J'ai pas trop compris ce que t'as dit ?_? '-_-. Comment je peux &#234;tre en d&#233;groupage totale et pas d&#233;group&#233; ...

Surtout que je suis en d&#233;groupage totale c'est sur et pas en adsl nu... Et puis ma ligne indique un d&#233;bit de 8 m&#233;ga donc ca veut bien dire que le d&#233;bit arrive jusqu'&#224; ma ligne non ?


----------



## spleen (9 Septembre 2007)

Si les problèmes de débit se produisent aux heures de pointe c'est peut être tout simplement que la bande passante totale du DSLAM est sous dimensionnée (ce qui arrive de plus en plus souvent).
Les FAI partent du principe que tout les abonnés ne sont pas connectés en même temps. Alors évidemment, parfois, ça coince au portillon...
Chez moi, alors que ma ligne me permet d'avoir 2 Mb, il n'est pas rare que je descende à 200 Kb le soir ou le week end. Et aussi bien chez Neuf que chez Orange (j'ai eu les 2 sur la même ligne).


----------



## moonwalk9r (9 Septembre 2007)

HImac in touch a dit:


> Comment je peux être en dégroupage totale et pas dégroupé ...


 l'adsl nu, ta boucle locale est "racheter à ft par ton fai"

c'est du pseudo dégroupage, pour l'abonné c'est transparent



HImac in touch a dit:


> Et puis ma ligne indique un débit de 8 méga donc ca veut bien dire que le débit arrive jusqu'à ma ligne non ?



Non, c'est le débit de synchronisation, ce n'est pas dit que c'est ce que tu reçoit dans la pratique

Comme le dit spleen, tu peut te représenter ça par un tuyau trop petit par rapport au flux necessaire à l'approvisionnement de tous les abonnés, cela n'emêche pas que tu soit synchro a 8méga, car c'est le signal qui vient du dslam, dans ton il est possible que c'est en amont que ça coince.


----------



## spleen (9 Septembre 2007)

Tu peux aller faire un tour sur un des nombreux forums Neuf :
http://www.n9ws.com/forum/
Tu verras que les problèmes de débit sont récurrents.
Tu devrais effectuer des mesures régulièrement à différentes heures de la journée avec un testeur (une seule mesure à un instant t ne signifie rien) et faire remonter l'info auprès du support Neuf. Si suffisamment de clients connectés au même NRA se plaignent, ils peuvent bouger...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Septembre 2007)

Merci je vais voir de quoi il en retourne ^^


----------



## HImac in touch (10 Septembre 2007)

Ouais bah dis donc ,je suis pas du tout le seul, c'est quoi ce bordel, je vais passer ma vie à demander un bon débit...


----------



## moonwalk9r (10 Septembre 2007)

demande sur le forum que des corp 9 regarde, tu n'es pas forcement dans le même cas


----------



## mic27 (20 Septembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> tu as raison, sauf que sur les trois que j'ai resetté (et cela peut durer...), elles restaient en bridge. Alors qu'en passant par le service du neuf, leur reset à distance me les remettaient comme à l'origine. Pourquoi, je n'en sais rien.


Reponse sous forme de question: J'ai un PWB G4 et connecté sur Neuf box TRIO ,j'ai mis 3 adresses avec l'assistance tel;de neuf mais je n'en recoit qu'une ??????quelqu'un peut il m'aider ????? faut il configurer MAIL avec 3 BAL?????
Mic27


----------



## moonwalk9r (21 Septembre 2007)

mic27 a dit:


> Reponse sous forme de question: J'ai un PWB G4 et connecté sur Neuf box TRIO ,j'ai mis 3 adresses avec l'assistance tel;de neuf mais je n'en recoit qu'une ??????quelqu'un peut il m'aider ????? faut il configurer MAIL avec 3 BAL?????
> Mic27



C'est quoi le rapport avec la trio ?

Oui, si t'as 3 adresses, il faut configurer le client pour les 3


----------



## gillusxii (14 Octobre 2007)

bonjour
j'ai un prob avec macbook et mail. il est réglé pour mon reseau au bureau sur wanadoo. chez moi jai une neuf box.  j'arrive a recevoir mes e-mail de mon compte wanadoo mais impossible d'en envoyer.  Help !!!!!


----------



## vleroy (14 Octobre 2007)

ajoute dans les préférences de mail (onglet comptes) un serveur smtp en plus (j'ai dit en plus ) : smtp.neuf.fr


----------



## soad78 (30 Octobre 2007)

J'ai une *Neuf Box* (Juste Internet, ni Téléphone, ni Télé !) il vaut mieux que j'achète qu'elle marque de clé wifi ? ou quelle carte wifi ? 

J'ai un Imac avec un port Airport (port Wifi).


----------



## vleroy (31 Octobre 2007)

tu ferais mieux pour 59 d'acheter la nouvelle neuf box, dépasse très largement la fast 3302 dont l'interface est une catastrophe 
t'auras le wifi et une belle interface enfin complète, et conviviale


----------



## kabuki (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Sur mon e-Mac ppc 1G, la neuf box fonctionne sans problème sans problème ? 
Une seule chose me chiffonne: le menu barre connection ne présente plus la plage "se déconnecter". Est-ce normal ? ou bien avez-vous une idée pour que cela réapparaisse ? 

Merci de vos infos.  

Branchement mode ethernet.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Novembre 2007)

Quel modem as-tu ?
Quel est ton syst&#232;me ?

De toute fa&#231;on t'as pas besoin de te d&#233;connecter


----------



## kabuki (17 Novembre 2007)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Quel modem as-tu ?
> Quel est ton système ?
> 
> De toute façon t'as pas besoin de te déconnecter




:mouais: C'est une réponse ça ? :hein: 
Des fois qu'il y en ai qui ne saurait pas qu'on a envie d'avoir la paix en évitant d'être espionné du matin au soir ou de se faire envoyer des petits programmes destructeurs. 

Evidemment, on peut toujours débrancher "éthernet" de son orifice Mais pourquoi donc, ce menu "déconnection" est-il inacessible ? Je veux garder mon droit de me connecter et me déconnecter quand j'en ai envie Na !  

Système OS 10.4.11, modem Neuf Box


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2007)

tu peux nous dire ce que c'est comme modèle ton modem en ethernet?
parce que je pense plutôt que tu as une box (donc modem et routeur) ce qui change donc radicalement du mode PPoe pour lequel tu choisissais de te connecter ou de te déconnecter.
Là, tu passes par le port ethernet qui lui va sur la box qui est connectée en permancence. C'est le principe.

Quant à la parano d'être fouillé du matin au soir, aucune crainte, ils font ça que la nuit 
non sérieusement, les particuliers n'offrent que peu d'intérêt pour un vrai hacker, et de deux, sans ton login et mot de passe, rien ne peut s'installer sur ton mac... donc laisse tout ça branché et fonctionné rondement


----------



## kabuki (17 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> tu peux nous dire ce que c'est comme modèle ton modem en ethernet?
> parce que je pense plutôt que tu as une box (donc modem et routeur) ce qui change donc radicalement du mode PPoe pour lequel tu choisissais de te connecter ou de te déconnecter.
> Là, tu passes par le port ethernet qui lui va sur la box qui est connectée en permancence. C'est le principe.
> 
> ...



  Merci pour ta réponse vleroy. C'est exactement les indications que je désirais savoir. je pense à tous ceux qui (moi compris) sont des inquiets de nature et qui ne connaissent rien. 

Neuf Box de type Trio 3D et F@ST 3302

L'installation s'est déroulée sans problème tout fonctionne très bien.


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2007)

c'est une V4 que tu as selon la photo 
le sagem fast3302 >> poubelle
la 3D >> idem

donc le fonctionnement est autonome, si tu veux couper la connexion, tu &#233;teins le port ethernet dans pr&#233;f syst&#232;me/ r&#233;seau. Mais &#224; quoi bon?

En revanche, dans safari, tape http://192.168.1.1 et tu acc&#232;des &#224; l'interface de ta box, o&#249; tu peux tout modifier et sur la nouvelle neufbox, l'interface est prodigieuse, simple et compl&#232;te


----------



## kabuki (17 Novembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est une V4 que tu as selon la photo
> le sagem fast3302 >> poubelle
> la 3D >> idem
> 
> ...



J'ai déjà mis dans les signets de safari ce lien, effectivement très pratique. Je ne vois pas non plus très utile de tout modifier. Je n'ai pas vu la référence de ce modem mais, l'interface  est avenante pour un débutant comme moi :love: . 

Merci encore. 

P.S. Je me suis décidé à m'abonner à cette offre depuis le 30 octobre Donc il s'agit bien des derniers outils de Neuf.


----------



## vleroy (17 Novembre 2007)

il ne s'agit pas d'un lien très pratique mais du lien classique pour configurer un routeur 
Tu confirmes que l'interface est simplissime même pour un débutant, et en plus, j'y ajoute qu'elle est complète.
Allez sans faire de pub, un bon point tout de même pour le neuf, qui revenait de loin en matière de box


----------



## zamal85 (1 Décembre 2007)

je me suis abonné il y'a un mois à neuf
je souhaiterais suprimer l'option 5 euro pack sécurité que l'on nous donne d'office

elle est plus ou moins gratuit le 1er mois, maintenant je voudrais la suprimer, comment faire?
parceque je n'arrive pas via le site de neuf, impossible de décocher la case.....


----------



## julienmrt (2 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Je me permets de poster un message supplémentaire ici, mais comme vous l'imaginerez j'ai un souci avec neuf box que je n'arrive pas à résoudre et qui commence à m'emmerder sérieusement.

J'ai donc la box suivante:






J'ai bien Internet. J'en viens aux deux choses qui m'ennuient :
- Je suis toujours obligé de m'identifier sur le portail neuf pour acceder au web.
- Je n'ai pas accès à http://192.168.1.1/ - adresse indispensable qui me permet d'accéder à ma box pour les configs genre (box, ports etc...)

J'ai rebooté la box. j'ai renouvelé le bail Dhcp. 

Je tourne sur un Macbook Mac Os X 10.4.11 (proc 2GO intel core duo).
Ci-dessous une capture d'écran de la configuration réseau :





Si vous avez des idées je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Ax6 (2 Décembre 2007)

julienmrt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je me permets de poster un message supplémentaire ici, mais comme vous l'imaginerez j'ai un souci avec neuf box que je n'arrive pas à résoudre et qui commence à m'emmerder sérieusement.
> 
> ...




Salut, 

tu as 2 soucis sur ta config :

Adresse ip : 192.168.1.2 au lieu de 192.168.2.10

Routeur c'est 192.168.1.1 au lieu de 192.168.2.1

_
Edit : Configurer ipv4 : manuellement _

Voilà tout devrait mieux aller pour toi


----------



## julienmrt (2 Décembre 2007)

Ax6,

Merci du conseil, mais mlaheureusement quand je veux configurer l'adresse du routeur manuellement, ça m'invalide la saisie du point. Je ne peux pas donc pas modifier l'adresse 192.168.2.1.

Et tu me parles de Ipv4 mais moi c'est ipv6...ça change bcp de choses ??


----------



## Ax6 (2 Décembre 2007)

julienmrt a dit:


> Ax6,
> 
> Merci du conseil, mais mlaheureusement quand je veux configurer l'adresse du routeur manuellement, ça m'invalide la saisie du point. Je ne peux pas donc pas modifier l'adresse 192.168.2.1.
> 
> Et tu me parles de Ipv4 mais moi c'est ipv6...ça change bcp de choses ??



Non je parle bien de ipv4 (juste en dessous de l'onglet tcp/ip, il est noté via DHCP, et non pas le bouton "configurer ipv6...")

En fait tu clic sur la petite flèche a côté de via DHCP et tu sélectionne manuellement, tu pourras donc modifier les lignes du dessous.


----------



## vleroy (2 Décembre 2007)

je comprends pas tout ce que tu veux lui faire faire

bon tu tapes http://192.168.2.1 au lieu du 1.1 et tu devrais voir l'interface de ton routeur dans safari (au besoin tu le fais dans firefox, certains navigateurs pouvant créer des problèmes d'affichage des interfaces)

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que ce modèle (tiens je suis dessus en ce moment) n'est pas configuré en base en 2.1 mais en 1.1

Et tu ne touches à rien sur ton mac, il est parfaitement réglé
et touche pas ipv4 et ipv6

si d'autres questions sur l'interface, tu sonnes


----------



## julienmrt (3 Décembre 2007)

Ok je vous remercie. Là je suis au boulot (sur un pc entre autres ) mais je vois ça en rentrant ce soir.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci de vos réponses


----------



## Ax6 (3 Décembre 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je comprends pas tout ce que tu veux lui faire faire
> 
> bon tu tapes http://192.168.2.1 au lieu du 1.1 et tu devrais voir l'interface de ton routeur dans safari (au besoin tu le fais dans firefox, certains navigateurs pouvant créer des problèmes d'affichage des interfaces)
> 
> ...



@ vleroy :

Non son mac n'est pas parfaitement réglé, le routeur est sur 192.168.1.1, son mac est réglé sur un réseau (inexistant) sur 192.168.2.1, donc ce n'est pas le même réseau, donc en tapant 192.168.1.1 dans le navigateur, il n'obtiendra rien...

@ julienmrt :

Il faut bien mettre ce que je t'ai dit avant :

- Adresse ip : 192.168.1.2 

- Routeur 192.168.1.1 

Et là, en tapant 192.168.1.1 dans ton navigateur, tu auras l'interface de la box, puisque tu sera sur le même réseau... et par la même occasion tu aura accès à internet.

Bref, test ce que je te dis, et tu viendras confirmer que j'ai raison


----------



## julienmrt (3 Décembre 2007)

..j'aimerais tellement ax6..


----------



## julienmrt (3 Décembre 2007)

Je viens d'essayer et hélas ça ne marche toujours pas.

-> La technique de vleroy de taper 192.168.2.1 et rien ne se passe.
-> ce que m'a conseillé ax6 en changeant les routeurs et adresse ip manuellement. J'ai tout bien relu deux fois comme un bon débutant et malgré cela rien. (j'ai bien cliqué sur 'appliquer', j'ai essayé deux navigateurs, firefox et safari)

C'est la première fois que arrive. Avant j'étais chez neuf et je n'avais pas du tout ce problème.

Est-ce que vous pensez que ça peut être un problème d'installe de la box ?

Pour info : je suis en wifi. je n'ai rien installé en ethernet.


----------



## julienmrt (3 Décembre 2007)

je rajoute d'ailleurs, que quand j'applique ce que tu m'as dis de faire, je perds toute la connexion web et suis obligé de reséléctionner "via DHCP" pour retrouver ma connexion.


----------



## Ax6 (4 Décembre 2007)

julienmrt a dit:


> je rajoute d'ailleurs, que quand j'applique ce que tu m'as dis de faire, je perds toute la connexion web et suis obligé de reséléctionner "via DHCP" pour retrouver ma connexion.



Remets toi en manuel et reconfigure comme je t'ai dis, rajoute aussi : 192.168.1.1 dans Serveurs DNS (pour faire simple, ça demande à ton routeur de trouver lui même les meilleurs serveurs DNS, ce sont des serveurs qui traduisent les adresses web www.blabla.com en adresse ip du site pour pouvoir le visualiser.)

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas :

Connecte toi en ethernet pour avoir accès à ta box (et tente le 192.168.1.1 dans firefox)
Par la même occasion, fait un printscreen de ta config en ethernet.

Ya sûrement quelque chose de mal configuré sur ta box


----------



## julienmrt (4 Décembre 2007)

Ok, comme hier, je vois ça ce soir. Mais je pense que ça vient de la config surtout.
Thx.


----------



## julienmrt (5 Décembre 2007)

J'ai testé sous Ethernet. 
J'ai donc accès a ma config.

Voici ci-dessous les liens qui mènent aux screens. Si tu vois quelque chose qui cloche...
Réseau DHCP
Etat des ports

que je n'oublie pas de te dire également que :
-chiffrement : wpa psk


----------



## Ax6 (5 Décembre 2007)

julienmrt a dit:


> J'ai testé sous Ethernet.
> J'ai donc accès a ma config.
> 
> Voici ci-dessous les liens qui mènent aux screens. Si tu vois quelque chose qui cloche...
> ...



C'est bon j'ai trouvé d'ou viens le problème : Je préfère t'expliquer en détail pour que tu saches d'où proviens le soucis, plutôt que de te faire faire bêtement un truc sans que tu comprennes.

Je t'explique, je t'ai fait mettre manuellement une ip fixe _(contrairement au bail DHCP qui change ton ip à chaque démarrage de machine si je me souviens bien)_ en wifi à ton mac : 192.168.1.2 (vu que l'ip 192.168.1.1 c'est ton routeur)

Et je viens de voir sur ton screen que ton routeur ne prends que les adresses à partir de 192.168.1.20 jusqu'à 192.168.1.100.

Je te traduit donc : le routeur va accepter tous les mac (et pc) ayant une adresse ip se terminant par 20, 21, 22, 23, 24 etc... jusque 100 en admettant qu'ils aient le code WPA pour s'y connecter.

or ton ip se termine par 2 donc n'est pas pris en compte. 

2 solutions s'offrent à toi :

- Tu changes l'ip de ton mac en 192.168.1.20 (au lieu de 192.168.1.2) 

- Tu changes l'étendu du routeur : dans serveur DHCP : première adresse 192.168.1.2 et dernière adresse 192.168.1.3 (ton routeur ne va accepter que 2 Mac ou PC ayant 192.168.1.2 et 192.168.1.3) 


Je te conseille la 2ème solution sachant que tu n'as pas 80 machines chez toi qui vont se connecter à ton routeur ( et prennant les ip 192.168.1.20 jusqu'à 100)

Par contre, par exemple si tu as 4 Mac chez toi, tu dois mettre première adresse : 192.168.1.2 et dernière adresse : 192.168.1.5
de sorte que :
le premier mac ait cette ip : 192.168.1.2
le 2ème mac : 192.168.1.3
le 3ème mac : 192.168.1.4
et le 4ème mac : 192.168.1.5

Voilà, tu dois avoir ta connexion normalement 

Par contre si tu dois continuer à t'identifié, c'est qu'il doit y avoir quelque chose que tu as oublié dans ton install (je suppose qu'il doit y avoir un endroit dans l'interface du routeur où tu peux *et doit* entrer tes identifiant et mot de passe)


--------------------------------------------------Petite leçon---------------------------------------------------------------------

* Pour ceux qui me lisent et qui n'y connaissent rien en réseau : je vais expliqué ce qu'est une adresse ip :

** Vleroy je te dédicace cette explication** 
* 
*on va dire que 192.168.1.x est une rue (le x correspond au numéro des maisons).

*Le facteur (le routeur qui distribue la connexion) est 192.168.1.1 donc il ne peut distribuer de courrier que dans la rue 192.168.1.x _(il existe d'autres facteurs pour les autres rues qui se nomment par exemple 192.168.*2*.1, leur rues sont donc 192.168.*2*.x mais ce n'est pas le cas ici)_

*Votre maison (le mac) porte le numéro 192.168.*1*.2  (il appartient donc à la rue 192.168.*1*.x)
Le facteur peut donc distribuer du courrier( la connexion) à votre maison puisqu'elle est dans la rue où il travaille.

Or je reviens sur le 1er problème de julienmrt, au début son mac portait l'ip : 192.168.*2*.10, et son routeur est 192.168.*1*.1  (c'est pas la même rue) 
Par contre son routeur aurait était 192.168.*2*.1 c'était la même rue donc ça aurait fonctionné.


Sur son 2ème problème, le facteur ne distribuait le courrier qu'à partir de la maison 192.168.1.*20* jusqu'à 192.168.1.*100* et sa maison était 192.168.1.*2. *Le facteur ne va pas à sa maison puisque lui ne distribue le courrier qu'à partir de 192.168.1.*20*
Donc :
En demandant au facteur de distribuer le courrier à partir de la maison 192.168.1.*2*, il récupère la connexion. 
Ou alors :
Au lieu de demander au facteur de distribuer du courrier à partir de la maison 2, il peut très bien dire à son mac (sa maison) tu es 192.168.1.*20 *et là, le courrier sera distribué chez lui.

Désolé j'avais pas d'autres exemples.
J'espère avoir été clair


----------



## julienmrt (5 Décembre 2007)

Ax6,
un grand merci pour ton aide bien précieuse.
Je vais faire comme tu m'as dis. Chez moi il y a deux portables : un pc et un mac. Je vais refaire la config ce soir.

En tout cas, merci


----------



## Ax6 (5 Décembre 2007)

julienmrt a dit:


> Ax6,
> un grand merci pour ton aide bien précieuse.
> Je vais faire comme tu m'as dis. Chez moi il y a deux portables : un pc et un mac. Je vais refaire la config ce soir.
> 
> En tout cas, merci



Tu me diras quoi, normalement, tout devrait rouler pour toi, et j'espère que mes explications sont compréhensibles


----------



## moonwalk9r (5 Décembre 2007)

zamal85 : elle n'est pas souscrite d'office, pour la supprimer tu ne peut qu'appeler le service clientèle.


----------



## julienmrt (5 Décembre 2007)

Ax6,

Après m'être bien pris la tête, j'ai finis pas trouver.
Bien qu'ayant suivi tes conseils, ça ne marchait toujours pas. J'ai eu le temps de devenir dingue 10 fois.

Je me suis fadé l'installe trois fois en ethernet.
En fait je n'avais pas configuré mon Airport. Je me connecte comme je te disais, en WPA Personnel, mais visiblement j'étais sur un réseau non sécurisé (Neuf_Wifi)


Dans la config de la box j'ai vu le numéro de ma box (Neuf_A9..) ainsi que la clé wpa. J'ai configuré tout ça dans Airport et voilà que ça marche avec la config que tu m'as filé plus haut (et accessoirement cette explication très ludique sur le facteur).
-> C'est pourquoi je devais m'identifier à chaque connexion.

Donc merci Ax6.


----------



## Ax6 (6 Décembre 2007)

julienmrt a dit:


> Ax6,
> 
> Après m'être bien pris la tête, j'ai finis pas trouver.
> Bien qu'ayant suivi tes conseils, ça ne marchait toujours pas. J'ai eu le temps de devenir dingue 10 fois.
> ...



C'est cool, tu vas enfin pouvoir profiter pleinement de ta connexion


----------



## moonwalk9r (7 Décembre 2007)

Pour info "Neuf_Wifi" c'est le nom de ton hotspot communautaire, donc oui il ne trouve pas sur le même sous réseau. il sert aux autres abonnés qui passe près de chez toi pour s'y connecter gratuitement.


----------



## julienmrt (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai besoin une fois de plus vos avisés conseils.

J'utilise Mercury comme logiciel de discussion, mais hélas il a beau se connecter, j'accède bien à ma liste de contacts, je ne peux pas entamer aucune communication avec mes contacts...comme si ils ne recevaient pas mes messages et moi pareil avec les leurs.

Je crois savoir que c'est une question de ports à ouvrir dans la Neuf Box (en photo plus haut).

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer le cheminement à suivre afin d'ouvrir le port qui correspond à Mercury, donc msn.

Merci d'avance.

Julien


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Décembre 2007)

Aucun port à rediriger, je pense pas que ce soit la bonne piste, a moins que mercury utilise un port particulier mais il ne me semble pas, ça donne quoi avec un bon client IM comme adium ?


----------



## julienmrt (16 Décembre 2007)

J'ai installé aMsn et j'ai eu exactement le même problème..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai un petit probleme de 9box : je viens d'acheter un powerbook 1,25ghz  je2 veux essayer de me connecter au wifi et il y a 2 trucs : un neuf wifi un autre neuf_aob8 le premier marche tres bien et il me demande mon id neuf et mon mot de passe (il n'y a pas de petit cadenas) et l'autre , me demande mon mot de passe wep : ou se situe il ? et encore une chose je ne sais pas si c'est leopard mais msn ne marche pas ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## mac22 (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Le neuf wifi ne correspond pas à ta 9box mais à un hotspot. Pour connaitre ta clé wep il faut que tu te connectes avec un cable RJ45 à ta 9box et que tu tapes dans un navigateur Internet (safari par ex.) 192.168.1.1 et là tu trouveras la clé WEP ou WPA entrée par défaut


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

Merci ca marche a meirveille ! et pour le hotspot c'est quoi exactement ?


----------



## Larme (16 Décembre 2007)

etienne000 a dit:
			
		

> Merci ca marche a meirveille ! et pour le hotspot c'est quoi exactement ?




Réponse juste au dessus :



moonwalk9r a dit:


> Pour info "Neuf_Wifi" c'est le nom de ton hotspot communautaire, donc oui il ne trouve pas sur le même sous réseau. il sert aux autres abonnés qui passe près de chez toi pour s'y connecter gratuitement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

Merci madame !


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Décembre 2007)

Merci Larme!  heureusement qu'il y en a encore qui lisent


----------



## zamal85 (28 Décembre 2007)

j'ai une télé normal et....le son ne fonctionne pas....
lorsque je mets le son via la télécommande neuf a fond il n'y a rien
lorsque je mets le son à son via la télécommande télé normal j'entend la chaine TV sur laquel je serais si je n'étais pas en mode AV, je n'entend donc pas le son de la bonne chaine

comment faire pour avoir le son?

j'ai une télé standant technical

merci


----------



## zamal85 (28 Décembre 2007)

pas très compréhensible ce que j'ai écrit juste plus haut donc deux ou trois précisions

j'ai la dernière neuf box, j'ai branché mon décodeur tv neuf aujourd'hui et je n'ai pas de son
lorsque je mets le son via la télécommande neuf a fond il n'y a rien
lorsque je mets le son à son via la télécommande télé normal j'entend la chaine TV sur laquel je serais si je n'étais pas en mode AV, je n'entend donc pas le son de la bonne chaine

comment faire pour avoir le son?

j'ai une télé standant technical

merci


----------



## Larme (28 Décembre 2007)

Rapport avec ton Mac ?

Sinon :
Info>Langue>Audio
Change l'audio en appuyant sur le bouton vert je crois, et teste les différents trucs


----------



## zamal85 (28 Décembre 2007)

j'ai un iMac 20 pouces standart

j'ai essayé de changé l'audio mais ça n'y fait rien.....en même temps j'ai le choix entre français et anglais c'est la seule option que je puisse changer donc je ne pense pas que le problème vient de là.


----------



## moonwalk9r (29 Décembre 2007)

Zamal, je pense que tu n'est pas branché au bon endroit derriere le decodeur, la peritel doit etre sur tv et non sur "aux"


----------



## WIWCONSIN (8 Janvier 2008)

mac22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le neuf wifi ne correspond pas à ta 9box mais à un hotspot. Pour connaitre ta clé wep il faut que tu te connectes avec un cable RJ45 à ta 9box et que tu tapes dans un navigateur Internet (safari par ex.) 192.168.1.1 et là tu trouveras la clé WEP ou WPA entrée par défaut


 
J'ai moi aussi un pb avec ma neuf box, mais avec l'i-phone. Il y a un mac et un PC à la maison, ils arrivent tous deuc à fonctionner en wifi avec le réseau neuf protégé en WAP. Je ne parviens en revanche pas à configurer l'i-phone : il a bien détecté le réseau mais refuse la clé wep de la box. Que faire ?


----------



## vleroy (8 Janvier 2008)

WIWCONSIN a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi un pb avec ma neuf box, mais avec l'i-phone. Il y a un mac et un PC à la maison, ils arrivent tous deuc à fonctionner en wifi avec le réseau neuf protégé en WAP. Je ne parviens en revanche pas à configurer l'i-phone : il a bien détecté le réseau mais refuse la clé wep de la box. Que faire ?



passer en wpa


----------



## WIWCONSIN (8 Janvier 2008)

oui, désolé, je voulais dire WPA et non pas wep, mais cela ne résoud pas mon pb !


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Janvier 2008)

si tu rentres le bon mot de passe il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas  mais peut-être à tu ajouter un filtrage mac ?


----------



## Ax6 (8 Janvier 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> si tu rentres le bon mot de passe il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas  mais peut-être à tu ajouter un filtrage mac ?



Ou alors le champs d'ip utilisable sur la box est restreind à 2 ip... déjà prises par les macs.
Par contre, les parametres de l'iPhone sont aussi à vérifier (je ne sais pas si on peut lui allouer une ip fixe etc...)


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2008)

Clubic vient de publier (de nouveau) un article potentiellement intéressant (?): La configuration de la n9uf box V4 expliquée en détail


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à Tous,

Bon j'ai la NeufBox depuis un mois et ce jour j'ai décidé de reparamétrer Mail afin de communiquer via mon nouveau mail (une adresse secondaire chez Neuf bien paramétrée dans Mail..)..

Le problème c'est que j'utilise Mail comme expéditeur de Newsletters, avant j'était chez Numéricable et tout aller pour le mieux (si si je Vous jure..  ), je pouvais rentrer jusqu'à 50 adresses mail différentes en CCI et ça partait, mais là visiblement avec Neuf ça bugue..

On ne pourrait semble-t-il envoyer des mails via Mail chez Neuf qu'à une toute petite dizaine d'adresses en même temps (après tests..).. (???)

De plus, j'ai l'impression que ces nouveaux paramètrages font buguer safari.. (??)

Normal, pas normal, paranormal..??

MERCI pour vos Infos/idées..

S06


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

restriction du FAI qui ne te considère pas comme "secure" donc sa politique est de te considérer comme spammer potentiel


----------



## Sudiste06 (11 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> restriction du FAI qui ne te considère pas comme "secure" donc sa politique est de te considérer comme spammer potentiel



Ah ouais carrément..???!! Pour une petite centaine de mails envoyés en une heure..??! Et pas chez Numericable alors..??  

S06


----------



## vleroy (11 Janvier 2008)

Chaque FAI a ses règles... donc numéricable est peut être plus permissif sur ce point, plus drastique sur d'autres. Maintenant les opérateurs câbles sont en général plus cool car moins saturés. Mais mon expérience en deux points (un perso, et un pro) sont peut être un peu limités pour en tirer des généralités. Je les ai trouvé plus souple aussi en terme d'option


----------



## Sudiste06 (13 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Chaque FAI a ses règles... donc numéricable est peut être plus permissif sur ce point, plus drastique sur d'autres. Maintenant les opérateurs câbles sont en général plus cool car moins saturés. Mais mon expérience en deux points (un perso, et un pro) sont peut être un peu limités pour en tirer des généralités. Je les ai trouvé plus souple aussi en terme d'option



Hé bien en tout cas ça rame gravos et c'est une vraie catastrophe parce que même pour envoyer une petite centaine de mails, je te raconte pas la galère..!! Je regrette la Puissance de Numericable, on a bô dire, elle a du bon..!

Et comment transférer des adresse mails depuis Yahoo (par ex..) à Neuf-Aol..?? Bah impossible visiblement..!!! Hé les gars du Neuf, on est en '2008..!!!!!  

Même pour envoyer un simple mail à l'unité ça met 3 jours via Mail..!   

S06


----------



## vleroy (13 Janvier 2008)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Même pour envoyer un simple mail à l'unité ça met 3 jours via Mail..!



tu peux détailler un peu plus parce que là, ce n'est pas normal


----------



## zamal85 (15 Janvier 2008)

je suis abonné neuf et je vient de déménager

je n'ai pas de ligne téléphone ouverte dans mon nouvel appart quand je branche le téléphone je n'ai pas de tonalité et je ne peux appeler personne
si je branche le téléphone via la neuf box même problème

par contre j'ai branché la neuf box à l'alimentation, j'ai relié la neuf box à l'ordi via un fil internet que j'ai branché sur PC1 (sur la neuf box) et sur la prise internet de mon ordi

premièrement quand je met la neuf box sous tension le signal Wifi fonctionne
l'airoprt de mon ordi capte le signal wifi neuf et le signal wifi est à son maximum
je m'y connecte en y rentrant ma clé wep trouvé sur 194.168.1.1 et là ça ne marche pas alors que m'ordi capte du wifi venant de la neuf box et que j'ai mis la bonne clé wep....

quand je vais sur 194.168.1.1 il me dit que le wifi est activé et que via mon branchement internet je reçoit 100 (ou 200?) Méga bit

je n'ai pas accès à l'interface neuf wifi, juste au routeur

Il n'y a pas d'autres abonnés neuf dans les parages que moi même

quand la neuf box n'est pas sous tension mon ordi ne capte pas de wifi neuf

parceque si je pouvais éviter d'attendre 3 semaines la mise en service de ma ligne...

merci


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Janvier 2008)

Ca ne serta  rien de te connecter a ton réseau Wifi si ta ligne n'est pas active, le voyant DSL est-il allumé ?

Si tu as choisi une option ligne (plus d'abo ft) il est normal que tu n'ai pas de tonalité en branchant ton tel.


----------



## vleroy (15 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> je suis abonné neuf et je vient de déménager
> 
> je n'ai pas de ligne téléphone ouverte dans mon nouvel appart quand je branche le téléphone je n'ai pas de tonalité et je ne peux appeler personne
> si je branche le téléphone via la neuf box même problème
> ...



Tu confonds un peu tout.

Ta box a besoin d'une ligne active pour se connecter à internet (c'est sa fonction modem)
Ta box fait également routeur, c'est à dire qu'elle gère les IP internes du réseau interne (wifi ou ethernet). Cette fonction routeur est indépendante de la fonction modem.
Donc que tu captes du wifi est normal, et que tu n'accèdes pas à internet est également normal
Et il va falloir attendre ton raccordement, c'est ainsi


----------



## rejane (15 Janvier 2008)

VLEROY
Je me permets de faire appel à ta connaissance des FAI.
Je suis installé depuis 1 mois à Marseille ( rue Granon dans le 4e ) et constate que seule la TV par voie satellitaire fonctionne;
Je cherche un FAI pour internet, téléph. et TV ( avec TNT ) avec enregistreur double tuner.
J'ai pratiquement abandonné FREE, car peu stable et peu fiable.
Il me reste Numéricable et Neuf ( F.T. trop cher!)
Problème: l'ancien proprio avait Club internet, dégroupé total, donc N° de téléphone inactif

Merci de ton aide - et d'autre personne pouvant m'éclairé sur ce choix que je dois réaliser début février

à +


----------



## Ax6 (16 Janvier 2008)

rejane a dit:


> VLEROY
> Je me permets de faire appel à ta connaissance des FAI.
> Je suis installé depuis 1 mois à Marseille ( rue Granon dans le 4e ) et constate que seule la TV par voie satellitaire fonctionne;
> Je cherche un FAI pour internet, téléph. et TV ( avec TNT ) avec enregistreur double tuner.
> ...



Neuf a racheté Club internet, qui vient d'ailleurs de disparaitre, donc ils pourront peut-être te réactiver gratos la ligne à leur compte... 

Perso je suis chez le 9, j'ai pas trop de problème, sachant en plus que j'habite pas une grande ville comme Lyon, Marseille, Lille ou le truc au milieu de la France, là euh comment on appelle ça déjà ?! merde je l'ai sur le bout de la langue... Mais si, la capitale je crois euhh non vraiment je sais plus... Hilton ? non, c'est pas ça ?!... bref.

Par contre neuf ne propose pas autant de chaînes dans le bouquet de base que numéricâble je crois, enfin m'en fou j'ai le 9 pour internet et le téléphone et la TV, et le câble pour la TV et chaînes en + 

Jcrois que je vais voir pour en prendre qu'un...

Sinon, le câble, ben comme son nom l'indique c'est par câble :rateau: donc ça ne passe pas par les lignes téléphoniques : 
avantage :+ gros débit, chaînes câblées de bonne qualité
inconvénient : Si c'est pas installé dans ton quartier (ou immeuble si tu en habites un) et bien il faut attendre qu'il y ai pas mal de monde qui veulent du câble (j'dis ça pour ceux qui sont à la campagne, tu es à Marseille donc ça doit pas poser de problème.

Sinon j'ai entendu ici et là que le wifi du câble était de la bouze (donc si tu compte prendre le câble + le wifi, prévoit le budget pour un routeur en plus)


----------



## Sudiste06 (16 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> je suis abonné neuf et je vient de déménager
> 
> je n'ai pas de ligne téléphone ouverte dans mon nouvel appart quand je branche le téléphone je n'ai pas de tonalité et je ne peux appeler personne
> si je branche le téléphone via la neuf box même problème
> ...


----------



## Sudiste06 (16 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu peux détailler un peu plus parce que là, ce n'est pas normal



Bah tu sais lorsque tu fais tout simplement "envoyer" bah le message "disparaît" queck' part et au bout de quelques minutes j'entends le jingle de départ et il apparaît en message envoyé, strange no..? :mouais: 

S06


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2008)

Support (officiel) de la télévision sur Mac chez Neuf Telecom.


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2008)

Ahh, c'était donc ça la news de MacG hier  

C'est que maintenant c'est officiel    

m'enfin


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2008)

Faudrait que je pense à aller voir ce site un de ces quatre. :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2008)

Faut dire que cette "news" n'est pas restée longtemps et qu'elle à même été effacée suite aux nombreuses réponses qui disaient que c'était pas nouveau


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Janvier 2008)

Ba voilà ce que ça fait de copier/coller des news...

Ca à toujours été officiel, et depuis le 1er jour l'url du flux etait dispo pour les utilisateurs Mac, ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un vient de s'en apercevoir que ça vient de sortir


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bah tu sais lorsque tu fais tout simplement "envoyer" bah le message "disparaît" queck' part et au bout de quelques minutes j'entends le jingle de départ et il apparaît en message envoyé, strange no..? :mouais:
> 
> S06



je ne vois pas ce qui est anormal, une fois envoyé, il doit être dans la BAL section "messages envoyés".
Je ne comprends toujours pas ton problème de trois jours


----------



## Sudiste06 (18 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je ne vois pas ce qui est anormal, une fois envoyé, il doit être dans la BAL section "messages envoyés".
> Je ne comprends toujours pas ton problème de trois jours



Bah ça met juste disons 1 ou 2 minutes pour que le message "parte" et apparaisse dans "messages envoyés".. :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Bah ça met juste disons 1 ou 2 minutes pour que le message "parte" et apparaisse dans "messages envoyés".. :mouais:



si le message est lourd (en pièces jointes), c'est normal
si tu es en IMAP, c'est toujours plus long car il fait deux envois : une en synchro sur ta boite brouillon et envoyé, et ensuite il l'envoie réellement
d'où l'impression de lenteur
mais sur un mail normal, c'est maxi 10 à 15 secondes
Des fois les procédures d'authentification peuvent être longues, mais chez neuf pas d'authentification et de mon côté jamais de soucis


----------



## Sudiste06 (18 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si le message est lourd (en pièces jointes), c'est normal
> si tu es en IMAP, c'est toujours plus long car il fait deux envois : une en synchro sur ta boite brouillon et envoyé, et ensuite il l'envoie réellement
> d'où l'impression de lenteur
> mais sur un mail normal, c'est maxi 10 à 15 secondes
> Des fois les procédures d'authentification peuvent être longues, mais chez neuf pas d'authentification et de mon côté jamais de soucis



Nan je te parle d'un message avec un petit texte c'est tout..

Note que comparé à mon ancienne puissance avec Numericable (30 Mégas..), j'ai l'impression de me retrouver avec du 56k..  

S06


----------



## Sudiste06 (18 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si le message est lourd (en pièces jointes), c'est normal
> si tu es en IMAP, c'est toujours plus long car il fait deux envois : une en synchro sur ta boite brouillon et envoyé, et ensuite il l'envoie réellement
> d'où l'impression de lenteur
> mais sur un mail normal, c'est maxi 10 à 15 secondes
> Des fois les procédures d'authentification peuvent être longues, mais chez neuf pas d'authentification et de mon côté jamais de soucis



Heuuu au fait c'est quoi l'"IMAP"..?? :love:


----------



## vleroy (19 Janvier 2008)

mon avis, c'est que tu as plusieurs smtp et qu'il perd du temps en commençant pas par le bon.
Tu dois pouvoir forcer si léopard le smtp de neuf 
Sous tiger, il les prend dans l'ordre


----------



## Sudiste06 (19 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> mon avis, c'est que tu as plusieurs smtp et qu'il perd du temps en commençant pas par le bon.
> Tu dois pouvoir forcer si léopard le smtp de neuf
> Sous tiger, il les prend dans l'ordre



Ouais t'as pas tort faut que je les shoote les anciens, enfin faut que j'y arrive.. :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Sudiste06 (19 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> mon avis, c'est que tu as plusieurs smtp et qu'il perd du temps en commençant pas par le bon.
> Tu dois pouvoir forcer si léopard le smtp de neuf
> Sous tiger, il les prend dans l'ordre



Yeeeeeees j'ai supprimé les autres et effectivement ça va plus vite, maintenant il faut voir si en expé d'un mail avec plusieurs mails en CCI c'est la même rapidité.. (?)


----------



## zamal85 (30 Janvier 2008)

je viens de faire les démarches en signalant mon déménagement à neuf et donc mon nouveau numéro, je voulais savoir combien de temps fallait il avant qu'ils n'ouvrent ma ligne à l'adsl?
sachant que sur le site de neuf dans mon compte c'est toujours mon ancien numéro de téléphone qui est enregistré

de plus, comment rompre son contrat? je dois attendre que mon contrat ai un an?


----------



## moonwalk9r (31 Janvier 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> je viens de faire les démarches en signalant mon déménagement à neuf et donc mon nouveau numéro, je voulais savoir combien de temps fallait il avant qu'ils n'ouvrent ma ligne à l'adsl?
> sachant que sur le site de neuf dans mon compte c'est toujours mon ancien numéro de téléphone qui est enregistré
> 
> de plus, comment rompre son contrat? je dois attendre que mon contrat ai un an?



Tu résilie quand tu veux (avec frais de resil fixes), en ce moment il peut y avoir un délais d'envrion 2 semaines pour une activation.


----------



## JETLYRIX (4 Février 2008)

bonjour 

voilà j'ai un gros souci par rapport a ma connexion internet via neuf par airport sur mon macbook pro : avant, tout marchait pour le mieux, l'airport repérait le signal et m'autorisait a naviguer sur le net seulement du jour au lendemain lorsque j'essaie de me conecter, je choisis mon réseau "Fast 8802 ect" celui me demande une clé WEP. j'introduis la clé fournie en dessous du boitier et un message s'affiche disant " l'administrateur a une liste restreinte d'accès et votre ordinateur n'est pas répertoriée ect."

alors je ne comprend plus rien du tout, j'ai tenté les assistants réseau et de connexion internet j'en reviens toujours a ce message ...


Help please ...? merci d'avance​


----------



## moonwalk9r (6 Février 2008)

Il y a un cryptage mac activé, connecte toi à l'interface d'admin de ta box (fast 3302 ?) pour le virer ou ajouter l'@ mac de ton ordi.


----------



## surfbmx (8 Février 2008)

salut!
alors, je suis chez sfr adsl(c'est pas mal), j'ai un pc (eh oui!), mon macbook m'est livré demain.
je voudrais passer chez neuf pour une raison, la télé sur ordi.
j'ai bien fait de lire le topic, j'ai trouvé une partie de la réponse, c'est compatible sur mac.

MAIS, est-ce qu'une manip est nécessaire pour passer de pc à mac, ou puis-je simplement selon l'ordi regarder la télé sans changer aucun paramètre dans ma box(par exemple, lorsque mon pc part en sav, etc)
je n'ai pas de télé(d'où l'intérêt de cette option pour moi), et  je regarderai essentiellement sur mon pc(17 pouces).

merci d'avance!

ah oui, si au passage certains ont testé l'option, je serai intéressé de savoir ce qu'ils en pensent.


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Février 2008)

Neuf tv sur PC marche bien avec VLC sur Mac.
L'image n'est pas terrible mais c'est toujours ça&#8230;


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Février 2008)

Et absoolument aucun réglage à modifier, ça marche aussi bien que depuis l'interface web IE en plus propre


----------



## surfbmx (8 Février 2008)

ok merci!!
mais je ne voyais pas le bouquet aussi pauvre!! sur 20 chaines, y en a 5 à regarder!!
sympa pour vos réponses en tout cas


----------



## tofskite (11 Février 2008)

bonjour 

je suis nouveau sur le forum donc bonjour à tous  

j'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un pourrai m'indiquer le délai d'activation d'une ligne adsl.

le reste des formalité est ok, j'ai ma neuf box. elle est branché 

le site neuf me dit qu'elle est en construction ...
et que ça prend 19 jours ..... 

il me semble que cela est long... se n'est pas un immeuble de 12 étage !!

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ( peut etre ..)


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Février 2008)

Bienvenue 
Compte bien 2 semaines  mais bon si tu as déjà ta box et tes identifiants ça ne devrait plus trop tarder :mouais:

Surtout laisse brancher la neuf box.

Ca fait combien de temps que tu attends ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (11 Février 2008)

Surveille le voyant de synchro, à partir de là ça sera bon, mais compte au moins une semaine si tout se passe bien


----------



## F118I4 (12 Février 2008)

Je suis client neuf , l' offre 100% NeufBox à 29,90euros mais j' ai une Neufbox Trio 3D (j' ai pas la Wifi) et j' ai une question:

Je peux bénéficier de Neuf Wifi gratuitement (Hot Spot dans toute la France) et Fon (le réseau Wifi dans le Monde)?

Parceque mon iPhone peut bénéficier de ce service et en plus il y a une nouvelle application iNeuf pour iPhone (jailbreaké) pour simplifier la connexion (plus besoin de retaper l' identifiant et le mot de passe).
Sur le site du Neuf , il y a marqué que ceux qui ont l' offre 100% Neufbox bénéficient de Neuf Wifi "offre inclut".Même pour les clients qui n' ont pas de nouvelles NeufBox et pas de Wifi?


----------



## surfbmx (12 Février 2008)

pour neuf wifi, oui, j'ai un pote qui a pu en bénéficier loin de chez lui(avec ses identifiants)

d'ailleurs il y en a un dans mon quartier, quand j'essaie d me connecter, il me demande mes identifiants neuf(pas une clé comme chez les autres).

mais je ne suis pas chez neuf hein


----------



## F118I4 (12 Février 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> pour neuf wifi, oui, j'ai un pote qui a pu en bénéficier loin de chez lui(avec ses identifiants)
> 
> d'ailleurs il y en a un dans mon quartier, quand j'essaie d me connecter, il me demande mes identifiants neuf(pas une clé comme chez les autres).
> 
> mais je ne suis pas chez neuf hein


Merci mais j' ai téléphoné et la conseillère m' a dit que si j' ai pas le Wifi activé sur ma Neufbox (achat de la carte wifi) je ne peux pas bénéficier de Neuf Wifi.C' est trop dommage puisque j' ai l' offre inclut dans mon forfait.
Donc pour bénéficier de Neuf wifi il faut une NeufBox avec le Wifi activé quelqu' un peut confirmer?Merci


----------



## tofskite (12 Février 2008)

merci pour la réponse c cool
j'attend depuis une semaine .. ça devrai venir 

en attendant je m'amuse avec la 10 5 2


----------



## Sudiste06 (12 Février 2008)

J'ai une question au sujet du "8Filles" -) Wifi  , je suis chez Neuf et le logo de l'antenne de réception sur mon Mac baisse par moments, cela veut-il dire qu'il peut y avoir "intrusion" (en fait que quelqu'un d'autre utilise mon réseau..) dans par exemple ma messagerie en ligne Gmail ou cela veut-il simplement dire que la réception baisse en puissance..??:rateau: 

MERCI pour vos avis..  

S06


----------



## surfbmx (12 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Donc pour bénéficier de Neuf wifi il faut une NeufBox avec le Wifi activé quelqu' un peut confirmer?Merci




c'est quoi cette blague, ils ont des box non wifi??
t'es un vieux client alors?

sinon c'est peut être comme chez free, il faut l'activer en allant dedans(par le site ou par 192.168.1.1)

quand tu vois que même une des box les plus pourries du marché, à savoir celle de chez alice, le propose, ça serait étonnant.


----------



## F118I4 (12 Février 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> c'est quoi cette blague, ils ont des box non wifi??
> t'es un vieux client alors?


Oui  , je suis abonnés depuis 1 an et demi et à cette époque il y avait pas de NB4 il y a avait juste la Fast et la trio 3D (qui est wifi en ajoutant la carte wifi) et de plus j' ai vu encore des Trio 3D en magasin (super et hyper marché) donc oui il y a des box sans wifi et oui il y en a encore en vente donc voilà.

Edit:j' ai encore envie de garder ma Trio 3D et je veux pas acheter la carte wifi (pour Trio 3D) donc c' est pour cela ma question et peut être en septembre je prendrais la NB4.


----------



## surfbmx (12 Février 2008)

je ne connais pas leurs cgv, mais tu ne peux pas avoir le nouveau matériel?


----------



## F118I4 (12 Février 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> je ne connais pas leurs cgv, mais tu ne peux pas avoir le nouveau matériel?


C' est parceque c' est pas un besoin urgent (la wifi et ethernet s' est très bien) je pense que dans 6 mois j' achèterai la NB4.


----------



## moonwalk9r (13 Février 2008)

Si tu n'a pas de routeur wifi il est evident que tu ne puisse pas emettre le signal neuf wifi, cependant, rien ne t'empeche d'en profiter avec tes identifiants dans la rue, avec celui d'un voisin ou d'un ami


----------



## tofskite (13 Février 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Surveille le voyant de synchro, à partir de là ça sera bon, mais compte au moins une semaine si tout se passe bien



bonjour à tous et bien c'est bon ma neuf box reçois le net c'est top !

un grand bravo à neuf qui à enregistrer mon inscription le 5/02 et qui à activer mon adsl le 13 au matin !! soit 5 jours ouvré ...

merci à vous pour les tuyau et à bientot sur les forum de Mac Gé


----------



## F118I4 (13 Février 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Si tu n'a pas de routeur wifi il est evident que tu ne puisse pas emettre le signal neuf wifi, cependant, rien ne t'empeche d'en profiter avec tes identifiants dans la rue, avec celui d'un voisin ou d'un ami


Tu as raison  mais tous mes potes ont des Freebox même ma copine à une Freebox.:rose:
J' ai plu que mes yeux pour pleurer  lol :love:


----------



## jugnin (27 Février 2008)

Bonsoir les gens.

Je suis tout frais inscrit chez Neuf, avec une neuf box V4. Je la trouve horrible, en plus c'est un vrai sapin de Noël, mais c'est pas la question.

Je viens de lire une partie de la discussion, mais je sollicite quand même votre avis.
*
Alors, chronologie.*

J'ai appelé Neuf pour l'abonnement il y a presque trois semaines.
J'ai reçu un courrier avec mes identifiants il y a deux semaines, soit avant que la ligne soit construite.
France telecom est venu construire ma ligne il y a 9 jours.
Ma neuf box est arrivée en même temps, alors je l'ai branchée de suite.
J'ai reçu un SMS le surlendemain, m'informant que ma ligne était opérationnelle.

Mais ça fonctionne toujours pas, et je sais pas si c'est vraiment normal, vu que je suis un exilé de free.

*Alors, l'état.*

Le témoin lumineux de la Box est jaune-vert. Je sais pas si quand la ligne est opérationnelle, ce voyant est vraiment super vert, ou vert comme ça. Du coup, je sais pas s'il est vert. CQFD.
La diode "adsl" est allumée et fixe.
Lorsque je me connecte sur l'interface de gestion, tous les voyants sont rouges. J'ai pas internet, quoi.
Sur le diagnostic réseau de Safari, les voyants sont verts jusqu'au FAI. J'ai bien une adresse IP, sous-réseau et routeur.

ça m'énerve. *Alors j'ai bidouillé deux trois trucs.*

- Redémarrage de la box : une seul fois, j'ai eu un message qui me disait que le modem n'arrivait pas à se synchroniser. Le reste du temps, ça change rien.
- Dans la page "état" de la console d'administration, un identifiant et un mot de passe étaient affichés, qui étaient différents de ceux indiqués sur mon courrier. J'ai fini par les remplacer. Là, j'ai peut être fait une connerie, vu que je sais plus ce qu'était cet identifiant.
- Les problèmes sont identiques en ethernet et en wifi.

A votre avis, je suis toujours pas raccordé ou ça déconne ? J'aimerais en être sûr avant d'appeler le service technique. J'ai que mon portable pour appeler, et j'ai pas trop envie de me faire promener pour des cacahuètes (_avez-vous branché la neuf box ?" et bla vas-y comment j'te saoule et qu'tu dépense des sous)


_


----------



## zamal85 (28 Février 2008)

J'ai déménagé et j'ai donc changé de numéro de téléphone

cela marchait parfaitement et puis pouf après deux semaines ma borne ne marche plus, elle ne fonctionne quand wifi.
aucun voyant n'est allumé, pas grand chose à dire de plus...


----------



## moonwalk9r (29 Février 2008)

jugnin, avabnt de pouvoir naviguer, le voyant de synchro doit etre allumé, si une session ppp est montée la luciole deviendra verte et vraiment verte, tu peut voir l'etat de la cnx dans l'interface du modem, puis onglet "etat"


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> jugnin, avabnt de pouvoir naviguer, le voyant de synchro doit etre allumé, si une session ppp est montée la luciole deviendra verte et vraiment verte, tu peut voir l'etat de la cnx dans l'interface du modem, puis onglet "etat"



Un utilisateur de Neuf m'a confirmé hier soir que le témoin est bien vert. Pis comme je le disais, dans l'interface, j'ai juste "pas de connexion internet". 

Mais le témoin dsl ne clignote pas, et dans les préférence réseau (de Tiger), j'ai une adresse IP, routeur, sous-réseau, ipV6 et compagnie.

Connerie, tiens, va falloir que je les appelle.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2008)

Tu as redémarré depuis que tu as ta diode verte ?


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Tu as redémarré depuis que tu as ta diode verte ?



Ouais, plein de fois.


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2008)

Que dis  ton interface de la Neuf Box sur l'état de ta connexion ?  http://192.168.1.1


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Que dis  ton interface de la Neuf Box sur l'état de ta connexion ?  http://192.168.1.1



Qu'elle est inactive. J'ai des champs pour identifiants et mots de passe, mais rien ne change quand je les valide. 

Et dans l'onglet "état" (enfin je crois, je suis pas chez moi), on me donne quand même tout un tas d'infos sur la connexion (débit up/down, bruit etc.)


----------



## Larme (4 Mars 2008)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème deux fois, avec un "identifiant + mdp" à remplir, et étrangement, aucun ne marche (identifiant Neuf/de connexion).
J'ai contourné le problème en lançant l'outil de Diagnostic fournit par Neuf (depuis mon Windows en bas, donc je ne sais pas s'il existe sur Mac) ;°) + quelques débranchement de la box...
Je sais pas ce qui a vraiment marché, mais ce sont les trucs que j'ai fait


----------



## zamal85 (4 Mars 2008)

je me permet de reposer ma question

tout marchait très bien avant que je ne déménage
je déménage tout marche très bien
puis, ma box ne fonctionne plus qu'en wifi... quand je la branche tous les voyants s'allument pour mieux s'éteindre quelques instants plus tard. Je ne peu donc naviguer sur internet que via le wifi (qui lui marche) fournit par ma box. Je me connecte donc à mon réseau neuf wifi BB8.

cela coincide plus ou moins avec la réception d'un courrier neuf avec de nouveaux ID et mdp

Donc vous allez me dire, bah ça marche en wifi alors ou est le problème, le problème c'est que j'aime bien avoir des trucs qui fonctionnent et (comme j'ai pas encore eu le temps de recevoir de facture depuis mon déménagement) je ne voudrais pas avoir de mauvaise surprise avec le téléphone illimité par exemple.

merci


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Mars 2008)

Etrange tout ça...
as-tu essayé de passer tes préférence de réseau en automatique ? 

Donne nous aussi quelques indications sur l'état de ta connexion : http://192.168.1.1/1_1


----------



## tartines (4 Mars 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Ca fait un mois que mon père a sa box et la téléphonie ne marche pas. Ils doivent me téléphoner depuis 2 deux semaines pour venir changer la 9box (ils ont vérifié toutes les connexions), mais toujours rien. C'est courant, ce foutage de gu... ? Vous pensez que changer le modem résoudra les choses ?


Bonjour, 
Personnellement j'ai eu un problème également. La mise en service du modem. Il faisait une RAZ en permanence. Après les avoir prévenu je l'ai échangée par colis postal. Depuis nickel !
Bonne chance.


----------



## jugnin (5 Mars 2008)

Tiens, ça y est, j'en sais un peu plus.

Hier soir, mon voisin m'alpague dans le couloir, pour me demander si par hasard, je n'aurais pas ouvert une ligne téléphonique le 18 février, date depuis laquelle il n'a plus internet, lui.

Ce sont donc les techniciens de france telecom qui auraient fait du boulot de sagouin. P'tin, les branques. :rateau:

Mon voisin a un technicien free qui est déjà passé, sans régler le problème. Un de chez france tel doit rappliquer le 16 mars. De mon côté, je vais appeler neuf tel, genre furax, pour leur demander d'envoyer quelqu'un de chez france telecom plus tôt que ça. Parce que hein, c'est pas vraiment très classe de rater une connexion téléphonique et de planter celle du voisin.


----------



## franckgtr34 (10 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir a tous, voila je viens de switché sur un imac alu mais comme d'abitude la neuf box fait des siennes, impossible de la connecter en wifi (je possede la carte wifi de la neuf box) et je n'est pas trouver de logiciel neuf pour mac.
Est ce que quelqu'un aurais une solution.


Merci


----------



## vleroy (10 Mars 2008)

franckgtr34 a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous, voila je viens de switché sur un imac alu mais comme d'abitude la neuf box fait des siennes, impossible de la connecter en wifi (je possede la carte wifi de la neuf box) et je n'est pas trouver de logiciel neuf pour mac.
> Est ce que quelqu'un aurais une solution.
> 
> 
> Merci



oublie les logiciels, tu raccordes la box à l'imac en ethernet, tu ouvres safari, tu tapes http://192.168.1.1 et tu configures ton interface tranquillement.
Une fois fait, tu passes en wifi, si t'as coché les bonnes options, cela devrait rouler.

Idéalement, ce serait bien de préciser la série de ta box. Les interfaces ne sont pas identiques de l'une à l'autre.
On pourrait donc être plus précis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

bonsoir je ne sait pas si je suis sur le bon topic voici mon probleme : sur neuf music impossible de telecharger des musiques car elles sont en .wma.. incompatible itunes.. neuf va il essayer de faire une compatibilité itunes ? car c'est un peu nul ils proposent des musiques illimités sans etre compatible mac os...comment savoir si je suis degroupé ? (je n'ai pas recu le decodeur 9tv) merci


----------



## franckgtr34 (11 Mars 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oublie les logiciels, tu raccordes la box à l'imac en ethernet, tu ouvres safari, tu tapes http://192.168.1.1 et tu configures ton interface tranquillement.
> Une fois fait, tu passes en wifi, si t'as coché les bonnes options, cela devrait rouler.
> 
> Idéalement, ce serait bien de préciser la série de ta box. Les interfaces ne sont pas identiques de l'une à l'autre.
> On pourrait donc être plus précis


 

Ma box est une trio 3c.
Je vais tester ce qque tu ma dit ce soir et voir si cela fonctionne


merci


----------



## Ax6 (11 Mars 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> bonsoir je ne sait pas si je suis sur le bon topic voici mon probleme : sur neuf music impossible de telecharger des musiques car elles sont en .wma.. incompatible itunes.. neuf va il essayer de faire une compatibilité itunes ? car c'est un peu nul ils proposent des musiques illimités sans etre compatible mac os...comment savoir si je suis degroupé ? (je n'ai pas recu le decodeur 9tv) merci



En effet, à part le fait que ce soit le Neuf qui te propose la musique, ta question serait mieux ici (forum musique)

Et la question a se poser pour toi c'est : comment lire ou convertir du WMA sur Mac... et la je dirai que le logiciel VLC lit tout, donc lit du wma, mais c'est con de ne pas pouvoir gérer du WMA dans iTunes... d'où un logiciel de conversion (que je ne connais pas, donc je te laisse taper dans google : *mac logiciel de conversion wma Mp3*.)


Edit : En fait je l'ai fait : tu tombe sur 1 des premiers liens ici
qui parle du logiciel gratuit Audion 

La prochaine fois demande dans le bon topic


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Ok merci !


----------



## jugnin (11 Mars 2008)

moi-même a dit:


> Tiens, ça y est, j'en sais un peu plus.
> 
> _bla..._
> 
> ...



Euh ouais mais quand on appelle le support technique, y faut s'identifier avec le numéro de téléphone rattaché à la ligne. 

1) ça m'a fait réaliser qu'on m'avait pas communiqué de numéro de téléphone. C'est pas très normal, si ?

2) J'fais comment pour les engueuler moi ? Sur le site internet, on peut juste contacter le service commercial par mail, (il est précisé que ce dernier n'est pas compétent pour les questions techniques).

Me v'là avec une ligne foireuse, un voisin qui marronne, et je peux pas en informer mon prestataire de sévices services. Monde de merde, tiens.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Mars 2008)

Va faire un tour sur ce forum, un technicien 9T pourra surement t'aider http://www.n9ws.com/forum/


----------



## jugnin (11 Mars 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Va faire un tour sur ce forum, un technicien 9T pourra surement t'aider



Ouh pas con, comme idée.:rateau: J'aurais pu plus fouiller leur site. Mais faut dire que ces activités se font sur mon temps de travail, donc c'est plus simple et rapide de venir geindre ici que de chercher de vraies solutions.

Merci bien.


----------



## qsdfg (11 Mars 2008)

Je suis client CI et je viens d'avoir des informations dont j'aurais aimé avoir confirmation. (je suis en non dégroupé).

* Pour un abonnement de 10 méga, mon modem donne  :   

Downstream: *7616* Upstream: 896

et en pratique, les tests ADSL donnent environ *3 méga*.

La personne (de Orange) me dit que c'est cohérent car les 21 chaînes de télé  gratuites (*quelles soient en fonctionnement ou pas*) verrouillent environ *4 méga*. Donc le compte y est (*3 + 4*). C'est pour cela qu'il m'est annoncé que la télé chez Orange n'est pas possible, dans mon secteur géographique, et que le débit si j'optais pour Orange, serait d'environ 7 méga (comme actuellement au modem).

*Est-ce exacte ?* 

* Étant CI, à la fin de mon abonnement, Neuf me proposerait un abonnement aux mêmes conditions (différentes de celles de Neuf), toujours d'après cette personne de Orange (ce qui me semble honnête de sa part).

*Même question : Est-ce exacte ?*


----------



## Ax6 (12 Mars 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je suis client CI et je viens d'avoir des informations dont j'aurais aimé avoir confirmation. (je suis en non dégroupé).
> 
> * Pour un abonnement de 10 méga, mon modem donne  :
> 
> ...



Oui  réponse courte concise et précise, en fait en ajoutant toutes les pertes liées aux installations physiques, tu es dans les normes... par contre je sais pas si les 4 mégas sont vérouillés Oo par exemple je suis chez leNeuf, quand ma TV tourne, g de grosses latence à mes jeux en réseau, alors que lorsqu'elle est éteinte, je ne les ai plus. en gros faudrais que je teste, mais mes 4 mégas ne sont pas "vérouillés" !



qsdfg a dit:


> * Étant CI, à la fin de mon abonnement, Neuf me proposerait un abonnement aux mêmes conditions (différentes de celles de Neuf), toujours d'après cette personne de Orange (ce qui me semble honnête de sa part).
> 
> *Même question : Est-ce exacte ?*



J'ai pas compris ta phrase !:rateau:
 Qui c'est cette personne d'Orange ? qu'est-ce qu'elle vient faire dans cette proposition du Neuf par rapport à ta fin abonnement CI ?

LeNeuf à racheté CI l'année dernière, donc oui ils sont en mesure de te proposer un abonnement identique à ton ancien abo, mais sous le nom et le "réseau" du neuf...

Et toujours cette personne d'orange, elle fait quoi dans l'histoire, de l'espionnage industriel ?


----------



## qsdfg (12 Mars 2008)

Ce doit être un commercial de Orange, car en faisant un test d'accessibilité de la ligne, j'ai rentré mon numéro de téléphone (normal), mais ce qui est moyen, c'est que Orange a récupéré cette information pour me contacter. 

Je trouve ça très moyen et cela ne m'était jamais arrivé.

Je me demande dans quelle mesure ce n'est pas répréhensible, car c'est une information qui est détournée. Mais bon, je n'ai pas de temps ni d'argent à perdre.


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2008)

Tiens, je vais essayer de tester ma ligne chez Orange, histoire de rigoler 

Sinon un site au sujet de la migration de CI vers Neuf va bientôt exister&#8230;



-----------------

Edit:
Je viens de tester ma ligne chez Orange :affraid:
J'hallucine... Ils me proposent 18Mo (sans abonnement téléphonique) et sans la TV pour 44,90 euros / mois (et sans la location du modem soit + 3euros par mois), alors que chez Neuf j'ai tout (ADSL 2+   tél + TV) pour 29 euros.

J'attends de voir si une conseillère m'appelle , je vais savoir la recevoir


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mars 2008)

Nouveau client chez neuf, l'installation s'est très bien passée, sans aucun souci : wifi, ethernet...etc ! No probleme, très facile ! Cependant deux questions :

- y a t il moyen de regarder la TV (j'ai le decodeur TV) sur son mac  ? ( je ne parle pas de VLC + televisionsurpc.neuf.fr), de relier le decodeur au mac , en filaire ou wifi ?

- y a des spots wifi "neuf", a qui correspondent-ils exactement ?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Mars 2008)

Dendrimere a dit:


> - y a t il moyen de regarder la TV (j'ai le decodeur TV) sur son mac  ? ( je ne parle pas de VLC + televisionsurpc.neuf.fr), de relier le decodeur au mac , en filaire ou wifi ?



D'après ce que j'ai lu ci et là : non




Dendrimere a dit:


> - y a des spots wifi "neuf", a qui correspondent-ils exactement ?



C'est des spots sur les quels tu peux te connecter simplement et gratuitement. plus d'infos sur le site Neuf Wifi


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mars 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> C'est des spots sur les quels tu peux te connecter simplement et gratuitement. plus d'infos sur le site Neuf Wifi




Ca c'est génial ! Ecellent !
Merci pour les infos


----------



## qsdfg (12 Mars 2008)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui  réponse courte concise et précise, en fait en ajoutant toutes les pertes liées aux installations physiques, tu es dans les normes... *par contre je sais pas si les 4 mégas sont vérouillés* Oo par exemple je suis chez leNeuf, quand ma TV tourne, g de grosses latence à mes jeux en réseau, alors que lorsqu'elle est éteinte, je ne les ai plus. en gros faudrais que je teste, mais mes 4 mégas ne sont pas "vérouillés" !



*"par contre je sais pas si les 4 mégas sont verrouillés" Je pense que c'est juste puisque : *_ ("les pertes liées aux installations physiques" j'ai du mal à y croire pour autant de pertes)_



qsdfg a dit:


> * Pour un abonnement de 10 méga, mon modem donne  :
> 
> Downstream: *7616* Upstream: 896
> 
> ...


----------



## jugnin (19 Mars 2008)

Les mésaventures de jugnin avec Neuf Cegetel.

J'en fais un peu trop, je sais, mais la meilleure défense, c'est l'attaque, il paraît.

Les relous, quand même.


----------



## F118I4 (19 Mars 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Les mésaventures de jugnin avec Neuf Cegetel.
> 
> J'en fais un peu trop, je sais, mais la meilleure défense, c'est l'attaque, il paraît.
> 
> Les relous, quand même.


Vache tu as pas de bol , tu paies le prix fort (tu as la facture mais pas la connection) perso le service Neuf a toujours été cool (ils m' ont remboursé la box ensuite ils m' ont envoyé une nouvelle box puis ils m' ont donner 10 euros de frais d' envoie pour l' ancienne box alors que les frais d' envoie était 9 euros + 1 mois offert sans compté que j' ai eu l' ADSL en 5 jours alors qu' il avaient annoncé 15 jours).


----------



## jugnin (19 Mars 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Vache tu as pas de bol , tu paies le prix fort (tu as la facture mais pas la connection) perso le service Neuf a toujours été cool (ils m' ont remboursé la box ensuite ils m' ont envoyé une nouvelle box puis ils m' ont donner 10 euros de frais d' envoie pour l' ancienne box alors que les frais d' envoie était 9 euros + 1 mois offert sans compté que j' ai eu l' ADSL en 5 jours alors qu' il avaient annoncé 15 jours).



Bon, ils m'ont pas encore répondu, mais maintenant que j'ai récupéré mes sous, ils devraient pas tarder à se manifester.


----------



## ko2v45 (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,  Depuis hier soir ma connection à neuf  ne fonctionne plus. Voici les symptomes:  -Le voyant de ma neuf box est tanto vert tantot jaune  -Pas de réception TV -Je peux recevoir des appels, mais pas en passer  -Pas d'internet  -Le diagnostic via l'interface neuf box indique tantot une connextion effective, tantot un problème sur le réseau Neuf.  Dans tout les cas mon installation est indiquée comme correcte.   Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si le problème vient de chez moi ou de chez neuf?    Merci par avance et bonne journée!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir , voila j'ai un (petit ou gros?) probleme avec neuf : voici mon probleme: nous avons demenagé debut fevrier  ,  nous avons appellé neuf et fait le changement de ligne
le correspondant nous a dit que la ligne serait ouverte dans 1 semaine : total : une semaine plus tard la ligne de l'ancien appart etait tjr fermée   donc j'ai dis a ma mere de rappeler mais (elle est tetue) a fais une nouvelle ligne...deux jours plus tard une lettre qui dit qu'ils nous remercis....4 jours plus tard le colis de la neufbox (que nous avons refusé), 5 jours plus tard ma mere appelle le service client (payant  ) et le gard lui dit que ci on a refusé le colis c'etait bon et il a dis de ne pas tenir compte des lettres (le nouvel indice client...) ; 8 jours plus tard (environ) la ligne est réouverte mais lorsque je vais dans mon espace client il a toujour l'ancienne adresse et l'ancien numero de fixe !   donc que faut il faire ? Merci beaucoup ! ps : j'aimerais bien resilier l'abo   pour aller che numericable ou free mais bon ma mere..:love: neuf  .


----------



## Ax6 (26 Mars 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bonsoir , voila j'ai un (petit ou gros?) probleme avec neuf : voici mon probleme: nous avons demenagé debut fevrier  ,  nous avons appellé neuf et fait le changement de ligne
> le correspondant nous a dit que la ligne serait ouverte dans 1 semaine : total : une semaine plus tard la ligne de l'ancien appart etait tjr fermée   donc j'ai dis a ma mere de rappeler mais (elle est tetue) a fais une nouvelle ligne...deux jours plus tard une lettre qui dit qu'ils nous remercis....4 jours plus tard le colis de la neufbox (que nous avons refusé), 5 jours plus tard ma mere appelle le service client (payant  ) et le gard lui dit que ci on a refusé le colis c'etait bon et il a dis de ne pas tenir compte des lettres (le nouvel indice client...) ; 8 jours plus tard (environ) la ligne est réouverte mais lorsque je vais dans mon espace client il a toujour l'ancienne adresse et l'ancien numero de fixe !   donc que faut il faire ? Merci beaucoup ! ps : j'aimerais bien resilier l'abo   pour aller che numericable ou free mais bon ma mere..:love: neuf  .



Déjà règle le problème avec ta mère, peut-être voudra-t-elle aller chez numéricable, ensuite envoi un mail (ou appelle) le Service client pour leur indiqué que les infos de ton comptes sont erronées... 
Maintenant j'ai pas tout compris,  tu as récupéré une connexion stable et tout tes services neuf ? Si c'est le cas, peut-être faut-il attendre qu'ils mettent à jour ton compte.


----------



## Ax6 (26 Mars 2008)

ko2v45 a dit:


> Bonjour,  Depuis hier soir ma connection à neuf  ne fonctionne plus. Voici les symptomes:  -Le voyant de ma neuf box est tanto vert tantot jaune  -Pas de réception TV -Je peux recevoir des appels, mais pas en passer  -Pas d'internet  -Le diagnostic via l'interface neuf box indique tantot une connextion effective, tantot un problème sur le réseau Neuf.  Dans tout les cas mon installation est indiquée comme correcte.   Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire si le problème vient de chez moi ou de chez neuf?    Merci par avance et bonne journée!



Je pencherai pour un problème du côté du Neuf (surtout avec la neige et toutes les conditions climatiques de merde en ce moment) vu que tu reçois les appels (Au fait tu as encore ton abonnement chez France télécom ou es-tu en dégroupage total ?)

Normalement, si ton installation était foireuse, ya rien qui fonctionnerai.

Maintenant, je vais me répéter car je sais que personne ne lis ce topic  page par page ( trop long XD) A tout ceux qui ont un soucis quel qu'il soit avec le 9 (pas de téléphone, pas de télé ou pas d'internet) :

Première chose à faire, débrancher, puis rebrancher ton modem... et tester.

deuxième chose si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas : Reset du modem ( 2 solutions je préconise la première, plus rapide, chui fainéant !)
- Appuyer sur le bouton reset derrière la box.
- Passer par l'interface web et faire un reset à partir du menu

Une fois le reset fait, le modem est configuré comme sortie d'usine, donc pas la peine d'essayer quoi que ce soit, ça ne marchera pas, il faut tout simplement l'installer comme si c'était la première fois et qu'il sortait de sa boîboîte de livraison.
Les plus aguerris d'entre vous entreront les identifiants, mots de passes et tout le touti par l'interface web.
Pour le reste : utilisez le CD d'installation.

Donc voilà pour un éventuel soucis de configuration du modem (il peut très bien bugué comme un grand )

Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, le modem est soit HS, ou l'installation téléphonique est défaillante, ou le réseau Neuf déconne. (Je passe l'hypothèse du pc/mac mal configuré... vu qu'ici rien ne fonctionne ni même la Télé ou le téléphone)

Il faut tester sur une autre prise de la maison au cas ou la première prise téléphonique est défaillante (n'oubliez pas de vérifier les filtres adsl si d'autres prises tél sont utilisé par un téléphone ou un fax) Si ça ne marche pas il y a de fortes chance que ce soit le modem qui déconne, donc tester avec un autre modem, même un "vieukivienduplakar". 

Si  l'ancien synchronise (les voyants s'allument vert fixe ou ont un comportement normal) c'est la box qui est HS, si il ne synchronise pas c'est la prise/ l'installation téléphonique qui est HS (ou le réseau de Neuf)



> Comme expliqué plus haut, le modem synchronise, signifie qu'il capte le signal ADSL, même si le modem n'est pas configuré il synchronise, mais ne donne pas accès à Internet (car il faut les identifiant et mdp pour que le modem soit reconnu par le reseau du neuf)
> 
> Donc Si vous soupçonnez votre modem de faire du zèle et d'être HS, emmenez le chez une connaissance (ou pas) qui a internet haut-débit, et branchez le, si il ne synchronise pas, il y a de fortes chance qu'il soit HS)



Toutes les manip' que j'ai décrites ici (il en manque certainement 1 ou 2) sont celles que les Tech supports (hotline) demandent aux clients (vous) pour trouver d'où vient la panne.

Si rien ne fonctionnent, appelez la hotline qui vous demandera de refaire tous ces tests :
- soit perdez une demi heure et refaite le avec le technicien
- Soit expliquez lui que c'est déjà fait, mais 95 % du temps, il demandera à ce que ce soit fait à nouveau, avec lui...

Le technicien diagnostiquera la panne de lui même ( c'est marrant, ils ne font que suivre un script et paniquent si jamais la réponse que vous donnez n'est pas dans son choix de réponse...) Bref, il lancera sûrement un test du centre de hotline à chez vous pour voir si le réseau est ok et lancera peut-être une intervention humaine si c'est pas le modem qui est mort.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

oui tout est normal j'ai meme pu aller naviguer avec l'airport   je vais demander a ma mere de les rappeller  .ensuite je vais lui demander d'aller chez free   et enfin j'espere qu'elle ne payera pas 2 fois. merci de ta reponce.


----------



## moonwalk9r (5 Avril 2008)

> Normalement, si ton installation était foireuse, ya rien qui fonctionnerai.



Ca depend, ça ressemble à des pertes intermittentes de synchro, ça peut venir de l'install téléphoniques, regardes ta marge au bruit.

Ps : rallonge téléphonique ?


----------



## casimirette (9 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,


J'ai une Neufbox fast3302, deux ordinateurs.
Je souhaite sauvegarder le contenu des deux Mac sur le même disque dur externe et je suis bien tentée par le Time Capsule de 1To.
J'ai entendu dire que la connexion Wifi entre Time Capsule et la Neufbox pouvait poser problème, alors avant d'acheter la bête je me suis renseignée chez Neuf... enfin j'ai essayé, le conseiller m'a répondu "Time quoi ?" et la suite de la conversation ressemblait à un dialogue de sourds 
J'ai bon espoir de trouver ici quelqu'un qui saura me renseigner sur la pertinence d'un tel achat par rapport à mon installation


----------



## moonwalk9r (10 Avril 2008)

C'est certaine neufbox trio 3 qui ont des pb de NAT, avec la fast ou la nb4 pas de souci


----------



## diletta0571 (17 Avril 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Difficultées pour configurer ? Pour brancher Airport sur le modem livré ? Posez ici les questions techniques pour lesquelles vous n'avez pas trouvé de réponses claires dans les pages d'aide de 9tel.



salut j'ai un mac G5 avec Isight intégré
pourADSL c box de cegetel par càable ethernet (pas de wi fi) 
. Le problème est que mon I sight marche bien sur photobooth mais sur amsn mes correspondants ne voient pas ma cam (carré blanc à la place)
J'ai voulu installer aujourd'hui skype qui ne reconnaît pas non plus le I sight. 
en cherchant sur les forums j'ai vu que cela peut être un problème de cofig de port, 
mais j'y comprend rien.
Qui peut m'aider? 

Merci 

Diletta


----------



## casimirette (19 Avril 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> C'est certaine neufbox trio 3 qui ont des pb de NAT, avec la fast ou la nb4 pas de souci



Merci pour l'info  Je vais donc investir...


----------



## qsdfg (24 Avril 2008)

Je viens de recevoir un mail de Neuf et ça ne me plaît pas du tout.

CI est enterré définitivement (ça ne me surprends pas et me paraît même normal), et surprises :

*Je suis en zone non dégroupée pour le même prix qu'aujourd'hui voici ce qui est proposé parmi d'autres offres mais là c'est au même prix :



> Offre ADSL Max non dégroupé à *26,90/mois* : Offre réservée aux abonnés Neuf-Ci et valable en ZONES ELIGIBLES AU SERVICE ADSL NEUF (sous réserve de compatibilité technique). Tarif TTC au 15/03/2008 de loffre «ADSL Max non dégroupé» : Internet ADSL + TV sur Ordinateur *(PC uniquement)*. Activation au débit maximum disponible de 512K (débit IP) à *8M* (débit ATM, soit 6,6 M débit IP) au même tarif. Modem ADSL nécessaire. *Frais de fermeture daccès de 45 TTC*.



Mon offre *actuelle* est de *10 Méga* (théoriques) et la *TV sur ordinateur* fonctionne bien sur *mac*. 

D'autre part les *frais de fermeture* sont de 45  contre* 0  aujourd'hui.
*
Bref pour moi une sérieuse dégradation et il est temps d'aller voir ailleurs, mais où ? *
*


----------



## surfbmx (24 Avril 2008)

merde, la télé c'est juste sur pc, pas mac! pfff

de toute façon je vais passer chez eux quand même, parce que la communauté c'est top!(associé à fon en plus), et puis un forfait mobile à 0 euro, ça le fait aussi!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Avril 2008)

La "TV sur PC" marche bien sur Mac aussi  Il suffit de passer par VLC pour accèder à ce service.


----------



## surfbmx (6 Mai 2008)

ça y est, je  suis chez neuf! bon ma ligne n'est pas construite, je n'ai pas le modem(j'ai souscrit vendredi!)
mais j'ai mes identifiants, et je me connecte via un hotspot neuf(la raison essentielle de mon passage chez eux!).
je ne suis pas chez moi pendant un mois et je surfe déjà sur le réseau neuf, bref, c'est top!!

la télé,(sur mac) en effet, ça marche, mais après installation d'un petit logiciel envoyé par la gentille et incompétente dame de la hotline!!!
pour changer de chaine, si j'avais suivi ses conseils, je serai encore bloqué sur france2!!

c'est vraiment le petit plus, mais ma clé eye tv est irremplaçable pour cet usage 

j'espère ne pas avoir à trop passer par ici une fois de retour chez moi pour l'installation!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

De toute façon neuf il sont nuls :hein:

Ils ne savent même pas fermer une ligne


----------



## qsdfg (7 Mai 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> ça y est, je  suis chez neuf! bon ma ligne n'est pas construite, je n'ai pas le modem(j'ai souscrit vendredi!)
> mais j'ai mes identifiants, et je me connecte via un hotspot neuf(la raison essentielle de mon passage chez eux!).
> je ne suis pas chez moi pendant un mois et je surfe déjà sur le réseau neuf, bref, c'est top!!
> 
> ...



Bon à savoir : Lorsque l'on quitte CI *le nouvel FAI "écrase" (c'est le terme) la connexion CI* bien qu'elle soit payée et encore valide en théorie, mais ça le nouveau FAI n'en a rien à faire et pour une fois (dans mon cas) l'intervention technique a été très rapide mais au niveau commercial ça ne suit pas. Pas le code et l'identifiant disponible. 

:affraid:


----------



## surfbmx (7 Mai 2008)

l'écrasement est connu,et même parfois frauduleux(enfin abusif)!(si si!!!)

mais moi mes identifiants je les ai eu en qq jours.
je bénéficie donc de la connexion via les hotspots, de mon espace neuf giga, etc, alors que je n'ai même pas modem. et la période d'écrasement sans conexion a duré 3 jours lors de mon dernier changement de fai.
dans ce cas là je verrai bien, mais de toute façon je capte un hotspot chez moi, donc pas d'interruption de connexion!!!


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Mai 2008)

Etienne000 c'est ton commentaire qui est nul...


Sinon pour se connecter pas besoin d'identifiants depuis un sacré bout de temps, des id génériques sont en place dans le modem, celui-ci est reconnu par son adresse mac.


----------



## surfbmx (8 Mai 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Sinon pour se connecter pas besoin d'identifiants depuis un sacré bout de temps.



euh, là je suis à 900 km de chez moi, je me connecte grâce à mes identifiants, sinon impossible(enfin une fois que j'ai eu mes identifiants, j'ai crée un pseudo et un mot de passe pour profiter du réseau neuf partout où il est "capté".


----------



## moonwalk9r (8 Mai 2008)

Tu parles d'un hotspot ? si oui, c'est tes Neuf id, càd les identifiants de ton espace client, et là c'est different, après effectivement si tu est en dehors de chez toi, tu peut utiliser tes identifiants de connexion ou des génériques comme ceux de tonrouteur qui sont de la forme : adressemac@neufpnp mdp : neufpnp


----------



## surfbmx (8 Mai 2008)

oui oui, j'ai crée comme pour un forum par exemple.


----------



## jean marron (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
je vais (enfin) passer sous mac dans un cadre privé et j'entends dire que la trio 3d de neuf n'est pas compatible avec le tout dernier système d'exploitation leopard ....

Info, intox .... ???

Je ne cherche pas à me connecter en wifi, juste de l'Ethernet "tout bête"
Selon vous faut il comme l'indique le site de neuf passer à une toute nouvelle box (version 4 je crois) ???

merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourront m'éclairer sur le sujet !

(j'ai un peu chercher sur le forum, mais si malgré moi j'ai posté au mauvais endroit ou si j'ai manqué la réponse sorry ...)


----------



## vleroy (25 Juin 2008)

non, j'ai un gus qui a une trio 3D et je me connecte en ethernet sur mon MBP 10,5,3

en revanche, il est vrai que la v4 est une merveille alors que la 3d est une tannée dès que tu veux faire des configurations un peu spéciales.

Par ailleurs, j'ai deux utilisateurs qui ont de nombreux pb sur le neuf en ce moment en Région Parisienne... Déconnexion intempestive que le neuf reconnait bien volontiers, boite mail en carafe....


----------



## F118I4 (25 Juin 2008)

jean marron a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je vais (enfin) passer sous mac dans un cadre privé et j'entends dire que la trio 3d de neuf n'est pas compatible avec le tout dernier système d'exploitation leopard ....
> 
> Info, intox .... ???
> ...


Bah moi j' ai la Trio 3D avec mon iMac qui est sous Leopard (10.5.3) , une connexion en ethernet et donc aucun problème.
J' ai jamais eu de problème avec Leopard et ma Trio 3D.

P.S:je viens de résilier mon abonnement 100% Neufbox parceque j' ai pas assez de tunes pour cumuler l' abonnement iPhone 3G et Neufbox donc j' ai préféré l' iPhone 3G de toute façon je bénéficie de la wifi gratos dans ma résidence Universitaire.


----------



## jean marron (27 Juin 2008)

merci pour ces réponses, je vais faire mon acquisition plus sereinement ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

@ jean marron : Regarde avant sur leur site si tu est dégroupé sinon , tu n'auras pas la tv et tu paieras 5euros de plus par mois...
Ce qui peut être embêtant...


----------



## wip (18 Août 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Si tu ne fait pas le reset correctement (car il y a une methode précise), ça fait juste un reboot, donc la oui tu peut faire la même chose avec 10 modem, ils resteront bridgé


Bonjour à tous 

A cette époque là, on parlait de la neufbox "Trio3D"... Il il se trouve que je n'arrive pas à repasser du mode Bridge au mode Routeur avec la mienne, malgré un Reset très long (jusque la diode rouge s'éteigne). Alors c'est quoi la bonne méthode pour faire le Reset ? Ca permet de repasser en Routeur ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## vleroy (18 Août 2008)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> A cette époque là, on parlait de la neufbox "Trio3D"... Il il se trouve que je n'arrive pas à repasser du mode Bridge au mode Routeur avec la mienne, malgré un Reset très long (jusque la diode rouge s'éteigne). Alors c'est quoi la bonne méthode pour faire le Reset ? Ca permet de repasser en Routeur ou pas ?
> 
> Merci



sur le papier
comme tu as pu le lire  , on peut avoir des 3D bloquées seulement déblocable à distance

Mon conseil, passe à la 4, c'est 60 euros, mais ça les vaut, interface prodigieuse, même si aujourd'hui je ne ferai que l'éloge de free et de sa box de base


----------



## wip (19 Août 2008)

Merci de ta réponse 

C'est bien ce que je craignais . Bon, pour la Box4, j'en ai pas vraiment besoin car je n'ai pas assez de débit pour la TV. Et payer 60 Euros pour une belle box qui change rien (niveau internet) et que je planque dans un meuble, c'est un peu du luxe . On verra ça si jamais j'ai la possibilité d'avoir la TV un jour.
N'empêche, c'est quand même la merde leur mode bridge. Heureusement que j'ai un routeur derrière.

@+


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2008)

justement la box4 est un très bon routeur (avec DMZ, gestion du NAT très facile)
A l'époque où j'en ai fait l'acquisition, la TV n'était pas dans mes objectifs
D'ailleurs, à ma connaissance (je ne vis plus là bas) la TV n'est toujours pas connectée à la box


----------



## wip (19 Août 2008)

La 9 Box 4 est certainement un excellent routeur, mais j'ai déjà un routeur Netgear derrière ma Trio3D. Avant de passer hier en bridge, j'avais donc deux routeurs à la suite .


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2008)

wip a dit:


> La 9 Box 4 est certainement un excellent routeur, mais j'ai déjà un routeur Netgear derrière ma Trio3D. Avant de passer hier en bridge, j'avais donc* deux routeurs à la suite* .



Ca c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux 
la cohabitation de deux routeurs nécessitent quelques précautions  mais tu dois le savoir


----------



## wip (19 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ca c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux
> la cohabitation de deux routeurs nécessitent quelques précautions  mais tu dois le savoir


Et bien en fait, je n'ai eu aucun souci, ça a toujours très bien marché. J'ai rien fais de spécial. C'est pareil chez mon père avec la LiveBox et sa TimeCapsule derrière. Et ça marche très bien aussi. Deux coups de bol ?


----------



## vleroy (19 Août 2008)

wip a dit:


> Et bien en fait, je n'ai eu aucun souci, ça a toujours très bien marché. J'ai rien fais de spécial. C'est pareil chez mon père avec la LiveBox et sa TimeCapsule derrière. Et ça marche très bien aussi. Deux coups de bol ?



Non deux bons réglages et paramétrages 
le risque est quand les plages DHCP sont les mêmes


----------



## zamal85 (21 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,
J'ai déménagé le mois dernier (31 sept) pour réenménager pour un mois chez mes parents pour ensuite m'installer dans un nouvel appartement (1er nov)
Je pensais signaler mon déménagement à neuf qu'à partir du 1er novembre.
Mais actuellement ma ligne est toujours active dans mon ancien appartement (celui que j'ai quitté le 31 sept), je voudrais savoir si, sans ma neuf box, le nouveau locataire pouvais utiliser ma ligne téléphonique et téléphoner sur mon compte....?
merci


----------



## vleroy (21 Octobre 2008)

zamal85 a dit:


> bonjour,
> J'ai déménagé le mois dernier (31 sept) pour réenménager pour un mois chez mes parents pour ensuite m'installer dans un nouvel appartement (1er nov)
> Je pensais signaler mon déménagement à neuf qu'à partir du 1er novembre.
> Mais actuellement ma ligne est toujours active dans mon ancien appartement (celui que j'ai quitté le 31 sept), je voudrais savoir si, sans ma neuf box, le nouveau locataire pouvais utiliser ma ligne téléphonique et téléphoner sur mon compte....?
> merci



si il a une box neufbox, oui
sinon non


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi ce soucis avec le SMTP neuf ? C'est lent, 1 fois sur 2 le mail passe pas ! J'avais jamais eu de soucis avec un serveur d'envoi... j'utilise mon ancien modem, j'ai laissé la neuf box dans sa boîte, aurait-ce un rapport ?

Merci.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2008)

Essaye en remplaçant *smtp.neuf.fr* par:* smtp.sfr.fr*


----------



## JPTK (29 Octobre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Essaye en remplaçant *smtp.neuf.fr* par:* smtp.sfr.fr*



Ok merci je vais essayer ça, ça m'a l'air parfait merci


----------



## benybeny (29 Octobre 2008)

bonjour qui peux m'aider à utiliser i tchat ? merki


----------



## vleroy (30 Octobre 2008)

benybeny a dit:


> bonjour qui peux m'aider à utiliser i tchat ? merki



1/ lis le fil en notant la version de ta box (tous les tutos et infos sont dedans)
2/ Etant entendu que selon la version de ta box, ce ne sont que des ports à ouvrir, toutes les infos sur le site apple 
L'application à ta box sur ce fil


----------



## Raviloche (3 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,

je suis un nouvel inscrit  et je viens de me connecter avec la neuf box et tout le toutime RAS. Connection impeccable.
Seul pb pour le paramétrage de mon nouveau compte d'adresse SFR avec "Mail".
J'ai appelé le 1077 chez SFR et nous avons paramétré ensemble le compte mais "Mail" continue à me demander mon mot de passe pour recevoir le courrier (la réception est sans pb) alors que les anciens comptes fonctionnent très bien.
Je suis sous OS 10.4 Tiger

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Raviloche (3 Novembre 2008)

Raviloche a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je suis un nouvel inscrit  et je viens de me connecter avec la neuf box et tout le toutime RAS. Connection impeccable.
> Seul pb pour le paramétrage de mon nouveau compte d'adresse SFR avec "Mail".
> ...



...  ... en fait, j'ai résolu mon pb : il fallait configuré POP sur le site SFR ...


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2008)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Essaye en remplaçant *smtp.neuf.fr* par:* smtp.sfr.fr*



Génial y a déjà des merdes avec le smtp, j'ai des retours MAILER-DAEMON comme quoi mes mails passent pas... FUCK :hein:


----------



## zamal85 (24 Novembre 2008)

on a besoin de votre aide ici

http://forums.macg.co/p2p-video-et-...x-et-limewire-ne-fonctionnant-pas-243053.html


merci à ceux qui pourront nous aider


----------



## pracolas (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
je suis actuellement chez free depuis 16 mois et je voudrais passer chez 9/sfr pour bénéficier entre autre d'un modem upnp (pour mac a distance)

j'ai cependant quelques questions:
y-a-t-il un service fax?
la config avec une time capsule est-elle simple?
prennent-ils toujours en charge les frais de résiliation free?
des pb avec les newsgroups?

la télé sur le mac est-elle possible?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## michio (28 Décembre 2008)

pracolas a dit:


> y-a-t-il un service fax?


Non



			
				pracolas a dit:
			
		

> la config avec une time capsule est-elle simple?


J'ai pas TimeCapsule



			
				pracolas a dit:
			
		

> prennent-ils toujours en charge les frais de résiliation free?


Tu es allé voir sur le  site SFR ? 



			
				pracolas a dit:
			
		

> des pb avec les newsgroups?


Jamais allé été ...



			
				pracolas a dit:
			
		

> la télé sur le mac est-elle possible?


Oui (au moins sur VLC à la base ; sinon, il faut un certain débit pour le service "normal", mais dans le fin fond de la capitale de la Vendée, à part les corbeaux... )


----------



## pracolas (28 Décembre 2008)

merci à toi, j'avais pourtant cherché sur le site...


----------



## Jhaelen (4 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

pardon d'avance si je me trompe d'endroit, je suis nouveau ici et ne sais pas vraiment où m'adresser.

Gentil papa noël m'a offert un MacBook Pro et c'est ma première expérience sous Mac donc je ne m'y connait presque pas (très agréable expérience qui plus est ).
En rentrant chez moi tout à l'heure, j'ai trouvé le nouveau modem que mon père avait prit. Après quelques soucis, j'arrive à l'installer sur mon ancien portable (sous windows, duquel j'écris actuellement), mais dès que j'essaie de me connecter sur mon Mac via Airport, j'ai des soucis. Je me suis déjà connecté sous l'ancien modem en WiFi, jusque là pas de soucis. Je rentre donc le nom du réseau et le mot de passe WPA indiqué sous le modem pour me connecter et je tombe sur "délai de connexion". Après une demi-heure de diverses tentatives je parvint à tomber sur "Voir l'administrateur", n'ayant pas penser à lancer l'association sur le modem, j'ai continuer mes tests jusqu'à retomber sur "délai de connexion" et même en lançant l'association, rien n'y fait. J'ai remis les mots de passe par défaut et le résultat est le même : je n'arrive pas à me connecter.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? ^^"

merci d'avance & bonne année 
Jhaelen


----------



## michio (4 Janvier 2009)

Neuf Box 4 ?

Si oui, les voyants sont-ils allumés ?
Si oui, celui du Wifi est-il allumé (et Airport activé sur ton MBP) ?

Si non mais que c'est bien la NB4, essaye de t'y connecter directement (http://192.168.1.1 dans le navigateur -si tu es à côté de la box, tu pourras utiliser le gros bouton du haut pour valider ton accès si tu n'as pas les mots de passe pour le faire).

Là, tu peux voir si le Wifi est activé et les adresses IP des ordinateurs connectés.


----------



## Jhaelen (4 Janvier 2009)

oui, neufbox 4

le symbole Wifi est bien activé sur la neufbox et airport est également activé mais la connexion est toujours impossible =/


----------



## michio (4 Janvier 2009)

Jhaelen a dit:


> oui, neufbox 4
> 
> le symbole Wifi est bien activé sur la neufbox et airport est également activé mais la connexion est toujours impossible =/


En tapant l'adresse de la box non plus ?

Edit
Sinon, en passant par le PC, connecte toi à la box pour voir si elle voit tes ordi et leurs adresses IP


----------



## Jhaelen (4 Janvier 2009)

je fais toutes les procédures depuis le PC, à part bien sûr les tentatives de connexion Airport ^^". (j'avais tenter de jongler les mots de passe WPA/WEP pour voir si ca marchait mieux mais bon =/)
je viens tout de même de tenter de me connecter au modem via le mac mais connexion impossible.


----------



## mto1 (26 Mai 2009)

Abonné "historiquement à Club qui de rachat en rachat est arrivé chez SFR.
SFR la galère au niveau technique si l'on est avec son propre modem, car ils font tout pour orienter les clients vers leur boi-boite, ce qui est assez insupportable :
- il n'y a AUCUNE info technique sur le site, il faut soit passer par l'assistance dynamique (!!) ou le téléphone, alors qu'un bon vieux formulaire serait si simple... [gros soupirsss];
-  et lorsque l'on appelle le "sav", bah non désolé, on sait pas (véridique !!) les infos quoi ? Mais c'est quoi votre modem ? Ah bah c'est pas de chez nous alors on peut pas vous aider !!
Mais les réglages émanent de chez vous, pas de chez moi et ce sera pareil avec TOUS et n'importe quel modem, répondis je; ah non, on ne connaît pas votre modem me répondit l'homme-robot-lobotomisé et délocalisé, [très gros soupir et grande solitude...]

Au final depuis hier, mes mails ne partent plus... tient, curieux, un bazar sans nom, pour découvrir que ça passe bien sous..... "sfr.fr", ça alors !
Et sur le site (ex) Club il est clairement précisé qu'il ne faudra rien changer au "jour "j"", dont je n'ai pas pu trouver la date d'ailleurs !

Suis je le seul dans ce cas d'impossibilité d'envoi de message depuis l'ex "Club" ?


----------



## pimprenelle75 (7 Juillet 2009)

bonjour, 

j'ai une neufbox 4. Connexion wifi privée sans problème avec mon mac et mon iphone. Idem pour la partie neuf wifi, que le macbook et l'iphone trouvent et auxquels ils se connectent sans problème.

Idem quand je suis chez des amis qui sont en neuf aussi, mon iphone trouve le spot neuf wifi sans difficulté.

Donc je pense que l'iphone doit marcher.

En revanche, quand je suis dans la rue, rien! L'iphone détecte plein de réseaux wifi, en particulier les spots freewifi, mais pas les spots neuf wifi (alors que d'après le service neuf wifi, paris en est quadrillé). 

Avez vous ce problème? qu'en pensez vous? (par ailleurs je ne peux pas bénéficier de l'application sfr wifi sur l'iphone , car je suis en abonnement orange pour l'iphone...)


----------



## michio (8 Juillet 2009)

pimprenelle75 a dit:


> Avez vous ce problème? qu'en pensez vous? (par ailleurs je ne peux pas bénéficier de l'application sfr wifi sur l'iphone , car je suis en abonnement orange pour l'iphone...)


Je n'ai pas un abonnement iPhone chez SFR, donc SFR Wifi ne m'est pas accessible.
Mais étant chez Neuf, j'utilise 9Fon pour avoir la liste des hotspots Neuf ; ça marche bien (c'est juste une manip de plus à faire).

Et y'en a pas mal sur Paris (testé en mars et mai dernier), en particulier les gares.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
depuis plusieurs semaines, je rencontres des problèmes avec la boxTV fourni par Neuf, principalement avec le fonction "Media Center".

Avec EyeTV j'enregistrais des films sur mon Mac que j'encodais ensuite à l'aide d'handbrake: format mp4 (MPEG-4 pour la video et ACC pour l'audio). Je copiais les videos sur un DD externe que je branchais ensuite sur le port USB de la BoxTV.
Les vidéo se lance bien, mais au bout d'un moment, il y a décalage entre le son et l'image. Je suis obligé de jouer avec l'avance et le recule rapide pour recaler le tout. Et dans tous les cas, au bout d'un moment (en général vers les 3/4 du films) ça plante, ça fige sur l'image. Je peux accélérer, je vois les images qui défile en accéléré, mais quand je reviens en lecture normale, je me retrouve genre 20 minutes avant l'endroit où ça avait planté (et donc de l'endroit où j'avais commençait à accéléré). Et si je laisse la vidéo tournait, elle se plantera toujours au même endroit.

Je me suis également lancé dans l'encodage des mes DVD via handbrake. Format en Avi, MPEG-4 pour la vidéo et AC-3 pour l'audio (afin de conserver le son en 5.1). Certaines vidéos se lancent bien et d'autres refusent de se lancer. Le media center reste bloquer sur "chargement de la vidéo en cours". Le pire c'est que les vidéos qui refusent de se lancer ont pourtant déjà démarrer qd j'ai voulu les vérifier.

J'ai donc vider le DD externe, reformater, et re-rempli avec les fichiers que j'avais sauvegarder ailleurs, mais le problème demeure. Et quand je lis les vidéos sur mon Mac je ne rencontre aucun problème.

Quelqu'un aurait des idées?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Après plusieurs tests, il apparait que ce sont les avi de 2 go et plus que le media center est incapable de lire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Personne n'a la moindre idée?
Je ne suis quand même pas le seul à être abonné chez neuf? Si?


----------



## pickwick (14 Août 2009)

Salut Pithiviers, 
non tu n'es pas le seul mais moi j'ai comme toi utilisé EyetV longtemps mais je n'ai pas encore franchi le pas de l'utiilisation des possibilités de media center et d'enregistrement de la SFR box HD reçue d'ailleurs récemment.
je reviendrais peut être vers toi le jour où je m'y mettrai !
Bon courage, quelqu'un va bien trouver de quoi t'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Alors?

Faut que je trouve la réponse moi-même ou quoi?


----------



## michio (23 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Alors?
> 
> Faut que je trouve la réponse moi-même ou quoi?


Si tu arrives à m'envoyer un peu de débit pour avoir la TV sur ma Box, je m'y mets


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Je relance.
Tout le monde s'en fout ou quoi?


----------



## jugnin (6 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Alors?
> 
> Faut que je trouve la réponse moi-même ou quoi?





pithiviers a dit:


> Je relance.
> Tout le monde s'en fout ou quoi?



Bah faut croire, hein. 

Nan mais sérieux, t'espères vraiment que les autres vont s'arracher à trouver des réponses en employant ce genre de ton ? Autant les nioubes impolis qui prennent le forum pour un SAV, ça arrive, mais c'est pas ton cas, je crois.

'fin bon.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Je ne cherches pas obligatoirement des solutions.
Je voudrais juste savoir si d'autres personnes rencontrent les même problèmes.

Et j'ai du mal à croire que je sois le seul à avoir eut l'idée de brancher un DD externe sur la boxTV pour lire des vidéos. Mais je vais finir par croire que si.


----------



## fransik (6 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je ne cherches pas obligatoirement des solutions.
> Je voudrais juste savoir si d'autres personnes rencontrent les même problèmes.
> 
> Et j'ai du mal à croire que je sois le seul à avoir eut l'idée de brancher un DD externe sur la boxTV pour lire des vidéos. Mais je vais finir par croire que si.



...salut,

tu n'es pas le seul à avoir un disque externe sur un boîtier Neuf TV (Ne serait-ce que pour la fonction pause), mais en revanche certainement un des rares à ne pas le laisser à demeure.

Chez moi par exemple: ce qui est enregistré par mon boîtier Neuf TV sur son disque dur reste sur le disque dur de mon boîtier Neuf TV, lequel n'a plus été débranché depuis une éternité (Ce que mon boîtier Neuf TV n'apprécie que très moyennement, redémarrage obligatoire deux fois sur trois). 

Ce qui est enregistré par l'ordinateur reste sur l'ordinateur, relié à la télé il est vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...salut,
> 
> tu n'es pas le seul à avoir un disque externe sur une NeufBox (Ne serait-ce que pour la fonction pause), mais en revanche certainement un des rares à ne pas le laisser à demeure.
> 
> ...



Mais l'usage que nous faisons du disque dur n'est pas le même. Toi tu l'utiles comme magnétoscope numérique, moi je veux y stocker mes films.
Et je ne débranche mon disque dur que rarement, juste pour y transférer les films encodés par l'ordi. Et de toute façon, je suis obligé de le débranché-rebranché régulièrement pour qu'il soit reconnu par le media center. Sinon il n'apparaît pas dans le menu.


----------



## fransik (6 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais l'usage que nous faisons du disque dur n'est pas le même. Toi tu l'utiles comme magnétoscope numérique, moi je veux y stocker mes films.
> Et je ne débranche mon disque dur que rarement, juste pour y transférer les films encodés par l'ordi. Et de toute façon, je suis obligé de le débranché-rebranché régulièrement pour qu'il soit reconnu par le media center. Sinon il n'apparaît pas dans le menu.



...c'est bien ce que j'avais compris 
C'était seulement une façon de dire que oui, tu  devrais être l'un des seuls "_à avoir eut l'idée de brancher un DD externe sur la boxTV pour lire des vidéos_".
L'idée n'est pas farfelue, au contraire, mais c'est trop compliqué dans l'état actuel des choses. A mon avis en tous cas.

Trop compliqué, parceque  sans mise à jour du boîtier TV Neuf,  il faut encoder, copier vers le disque préalablement débranché, le rebrancher, prier pour que le boîtier TV ne plante pas, lancer la lecture et prier pour que le boîtier TV reconnaisse le format...

Non merci, j'ai préféré attendre et brancher un ordinateur directement sur la télé. 
C'est d'autant plus simple qu'il est accessible depuis le réseau local, et pas seulement connecté au réseau, contrairement à ce $*¥@£# de boîtier TV.


----------



## Ax6 (7 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais l'usage que nous faisons du disque dur n'est pas le même. Toi tu l'utiles comme magnétoscope numérique, moi je veux y stocker mes films.
> Et je ne débranche mon disque dur que rarement, juste pour y transférer les films encodés par l'ordi. Et de toute façon, je suis obligé de le débranché-rebranché régulièrement pour qu'il soit reconnu par le media center. Sinon il n'apparaît pas dans le menu.





fransik a dit:


> ...c'est bien ce que j'avais compris
> C'était seulement une façon de dire que oui, tu  devrais être l'un des seuls "_à avoir eut l'idée de brancher un DD externe sur la boxTV pour lire des vidéos_".
> L'idée n'est pas farfelue, au contraire, mais c'est trop compliqué dans l'état actuel des choses. A mon avis en tous cas.
> 
> ...



Enfin le plus simple reste quand même un Disque Dur Externe Multimédia... Tu gagneras du temps et de la simplicité ...

Sinon, si personne réponds ici, ils ont un forum d'assistance chez le neuf aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

J'ai trouvé pourquoi je rencontre autant de problèmes avec le Media Center que Neuf propose.
C'est juste que c'est une immonde merde.
Listing non exhaustifs des problèmes:
- un coup je te lis une video, un coup je te la lis pas
- redémarrage de la BoxTV à chaque nouvelle scène.
- après 1h30 de lecture sans problème, je décide que ta vidéo je ne la lis plus
- là, comme j'en ai envie, je vais te faire 15 minutes de lectures avec l'image saccadée et sans le son, comme ça sans la moindre raisons
- attention, 1,2,3, paf, je vous mets 3 secondes de décalages entre le son et l'image d'un coup en plein milieu du film

Est ce que Neuf concoure pour obtenir le prix du Media Center le plus pourri proposé par les FAI?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Octobre 2009)

Sous X.3.9 le media center marche très bien 
Dommage qu'ils ne suivent pas pour les systèmes suivants :/
Il existe quand même une "solution" ici pour snow léopard


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

GlobalCut a dit:


> Sous X.3.9 le media center marche très bien
> Dommage qu'ils ne suivent pas pour les systèmes suivants :/
> Il existe quand même une "solution" ici pour snow léopard



Au début le media center marchait très bien. J'ai juste un peu galéré pour trouver une format vidéo qui soit lisible. C'est à partir de je ne sais pas quelle mise à jour de la Neuf box que tout est allé de travers.
Si dès le début j'avais vu que c'était la merde, ,je n'aurais pas voulu m'en servir comme media center.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

J'ai modifié l'installation et c'est un peu moins pire.
J'ai branché le DD externe contenant mes films sur un port USB de mon Mac et je lis mes films en accédant à mon ordi via le media center.
C'est aberrant. Là les données transitent du DDE au mac par un câble USB, du mac à mon boitier internet par WiFi  et du boitier à la boxTV par un câble ethernet de plusieurs mètre. Et ça fonctionne mieux que quand le DDE était branché directement sur le port USB de la boxTV.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Une autre question.
Si j'active le firewall de Snow Leopard, je n'ai plus accés à mon ordi depuis le media center.
Comment faire pour avoir le firewall activé et conserver l'accés à mon ordi depuis le mediacenter (version 1.17.2)?
En espérant qu'une âme charitable passe par ici.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Personne?


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2009)

Je suppose que tu as autorisé les applis qui vont bien dans le panneau avancé du pare-feu, ce serait trop facile ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

michio a dit:


> Je suppose que tu as autorisé les applis qui vont bien dans le panneau avancé du pare-feu, ce serait trop facile ?



Le mediacenter apparait dans "préférences système", mais pas dans application. Je ne peux donc pas l'autoriser.


----------



## michio (23 Octobre 2009)

Et il passe pas avec le partage de fichier en sélectionnant les fichiers ?
(je te précise que je n'ai pas le Media Center -débit de merde chez moi, donc même pas la télé )


----------



## sylvaint (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

comment savoir si le wifi de neuf box est désactivé, j'ai installé Capsule en tâtonnant, elle n'est pas en mode pont( déjà faudrait vraiment savoir ce que veut dire mode pont?

ce que je sais c'est que si je débranche Time capsule je n'ai plus d'internet
pouvez vous m'éclairer 

Merci


----------



## michio (29 Novembre 2009)

Si tes voyants sont allumés, regarde celui du wifi 

Sinon (je suppose que c'est pour ça que tu ne sais pas), connecte toi à ta box (http://192.168.1.1) -si tu n'as plus ton mdp et nom d'utilisateur, soit à côté de ta box pour appuyer sur le bouton du haut.
Onglet wifi / configuration
Activation borne wifi activé / desactivé
(dans l'onglet chiffrement, tu as le code WEP si nécessaire -qui doit aussi être inscrit sur le côté de la box de mémoire).


----------



## sylvaint (29 Novembre 2009)

quel sera le mieux que l'active ou  que je le désactive 

Merci


----------



## michio (29 Novembre 2009)

sylvaint a dit:


> quel sera le mieux que l'active ou  que je le désactive
> 
> Merci


Si je ne me gourre, TC fait le wifi (et en n, contre g pour la box) + la sauvegarde.
Si c'est bien le cas, et que ça fonctionne bien avec ta TC, tu n'as pas besoin d'activer le wifi de la box.


----------



## sylvaint (30 Novembre 2009)

d'accord donc TC a pris le relais du WIFI NeufBox pour cette raison si je débranche TC je n'ai plus Internet Car l'imac se connecte a internet via TC C'et bien ça?

Donc soit je laisse Le Wifi neufbox pour mon PC portable soit je configure ce dernier pour qu'il se connecte via TC?

Sachant que je vais remplacer mon Pc portable par Macboock d'ici peu je peut faire cette action lorsque je reçoit mon mac portable, est ce que si je laisse le wifi sur Neufbox ça gêne, ou les deux peuvent être compatible sans aucun incident
Merci pour tes réponses

sylvain


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

Salut
comment faire pour mettre en réseau mon ordi et mon lecteur multimédia HDX1000 (avec DD)
je n'y connais absolument rien je souhaiterais avoir accès à mon ordinateur sur mon lecteur pour y voir des films ou photos sans avoir faire le relais via un DD Externe
Merci 
ps: je suis vraiment nul comment fait on un réseau ? Via airport ?


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Salut
> comment faire pour mettre en réseau mon ordi et mon lecteur multimédia HDX1000 (avec DD)
> je n'y connais absolument rien je souhaiterais avoir accès à mon ordinateur sur mon lecteur pour y voir des films ou photos sans avoir faire le relais via un DD Externe
> Merci
> ps: je suis vraiment nul comment fait on un réseau ? Via airport ?



Help !!! :rose:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas trop compris la question :/
Peut-être veux-tu regarder tes vidéos de ton ordi et DD externe sur ta TV ?
Si c'est le cas, il te faut avoir le décodeur TV puis utiliser le MediaCenter (plus d'infos ici).


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

Je veux mettre en réseau mon lecteur multimédia et mon mac et aller chercher dans mon mac les vidéos ou photos directement depuis mon lecteur


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah bah ici c'est pas le bon sujet, c'est "Neuf Cegetel" enfin maintenant SFR...

Essaye voir dans la rubrique Périphériques


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Janvier 2010)

Ok merci


----------



## PHILTI (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'une TC, et j'ai plusieurs questions :

1.
Je voudrais savoir si mon débit en sera amélioré ...
Actuellement, dans mes paramètres Wifi, je peux sélectionner :
Auto / 11b / 54g

2.
Je voudrais également savoir si, en dehors de mon Macbook, il me sera facile de raccorder deux PC respectivement sous XP et Vista.
J'ai lu ici et là que ce n'était pas toujours évident.

Merci à vous !

PH


----------



## Madalvée (20 Avril 2011)

Juste un coup de chapeau. Commande passée dimanche au soir, livraison n9ufbox, ligne active et courrier d'identifiants ce mercredi à 9 heures.
Un cd d'installation qui tranche avec tout ce que j'avais connu sous mac (bidouillages prefs, adresse ip et accès au modem par safari) : programme de branchement et d'installation 100 % compatible.
Que de chemin parcouru pour le Mac !


----------



## madrigual (10 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je cherche à changer la clé de sécurité wifi de ma 9box.
Des voisins peu scrupuleux s'éclatent sur le stream et moi je rame en sous sol...

Merci et bon dimanche


----------



## michio (10 Juillet 2011)

madrigual a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je cherche à changer la clé de sécurité wifi de ma 9box.
> Des voisins peu scrupuleux s'éclatent sur le stream et moi je rame en sous sol...
> ...


Il te suffit de passer par le panneau de configuration de ta box (http://192.168.1.1) et de changer le tout.
Pas inviolable, mais c'est toujours ça.
Idem pour la clé MAC que tu peux activer depuis le menu.


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2011)

Pour virer les voisin désactive juste le hotspot http://192.168.1.1/4_1


----------



## madrigual (10 Juillet 2011)

Merci à tout les deux.
J'y vais de ce pas.


----------



## vallemand (16 Juillet 2011)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheter une borne Airport Express pour pouvoir écouter ma musique (iTunes) sur ma chaine HiFi.
J'ai essayer de connecter Airport sur mon réseau wiFi existant via mon routeur SFR, mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai appelé le support Apple qui n'a rien trouvé. Il m'a conseillé de me retourner vers SFR. Que faire ?


----------



## Larme (16 Juillet 2011)

Quel est le message d'erreur ?
Filtrage MAC ?


----------



## Vip3r (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
est-il possible d'avoir accès aux données d'un DD externe branché sur une neufbox à la fois par un mac et des PC sous windows? Si oui quelle est la marche à suivre?
Sinon, la sauvegarde Time Machine est désactivée sur mon mac, dans l'idéal j'aimerais pouvoir utiliser ce DD externe pour ces sauvegardes, c'est possible? Sinon, mauvaise idée d'utiliser time machine directement sur le DD interne du mac (sachant que c'est un SSD)?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Alain55 (6 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, quelqu'un a t'il _encore_ une adresse email chez neuf.fr
C'est mon cas ! 
Seulement je ne parviens plus à reconfigurer le compte sous Mail.app suite à un plantage + Restauration TM de mon iMac.

Aide appréciée
pour le compte imap/ smtp.


----------

